# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 14



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

My hook or by crook I'll be first in this book 

(well thread but it didn't rhyme!!)...

Sx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

damn I am never first!


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I'm so   I didn't get to see you all last week, you all sound like you had a lovely time while I was working.    and now you;re not posting your news.....

But I did glen we have a new BFP, congratulations


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh I wanted to be first!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy 6 month birthday to little Keira for yesterday    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Liz    How are you?  How is everybody?  Not a great deal has happened since I last saw you so this post is going to be boring!! I now fluctuate in between here and ********!! Still not back on the Wii Fit but I've lost 3lbs in 2 weeks (think the fact I didn't eat anything on sunday as I was so so sick: not sure if food poisoning or bug had anything to do with it!!) Can't wait for spring and summer to come now: have book flights to go home (Biarritz) for 17 days from the 27th of July so really excited now!! Just need to get Keira her first passport...

Hope you're all well  

Sam


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi ladies 
Just a quickie from me  as very busy at work, which I think is a good thing to stop me obsessing.
Hope you are all well.
Pinpin and Sarah - huge luck for your appointments tomorrow. I hope you both come away with some clarity around next steps.
Didi- Sorry the symptoms didn't turn to out to be longer lasting. However, glad to hear your thyroid is under control and that down regging is going well. Those buserelin injections really are a breeze aren't they! 
Liz, glad you're getting some rest - you obviously need it and are getting as much sleep in as you can before Marvin arrives.
As for me, we have the viability scan next Thursday afternoon. Yikes. I'm terrified. Each step of this journey has its own big hurdle doesn't it?

All seems to be good though, cramps have faded to just a background dull ache and boobs are still nice and sore. My DH is already sick of my daily updates on each of my bodily functions.... 

Hope you're all taking good care.
Lots of love
Jo
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Aaaah thought you'd all gone quiet!! Sorry no time for personals - will do them later- just marking the thread x


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Jo Good luck for next Thurs  

Pinpin and Sarah I hope it all goes well tomorrow  

Hi Wombly How are you doing? It was good to catch up with you last week 

Liz and Clarabel how are you both doing? 

So who is on ********? Sam if you PM your full name I can find you on Face book 

I'm off to Ireland for 2 weeks on Fri but will still pop on while I'm there

I hope everyone is having a good week xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Tanya I've pm'd you my ******** ID    Can't get off the bl*mming thing!!  

 to Sarah and PinPin

Hi to everybody  

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

girls 

I really need your help

Period still not arrived. Cramping but no bleed, save brown sludge two days ago( sorry to be explicit). I have period pians and keep going to the loo but nothing.

Done two tests which appeared negative and I went back a while later and there is a line through the middle on both. Like last week but a lot darker.Used clearblue.

Questions
Can a blood pregnancy test be done too early? It would have been 9 days DPO

Do you ignore a pregnancy test that doesn't show a clear line straight away ?

Thyroid symptoms have disappeared ( exhaustion and nausea and slurred speech)but still have sore boobs and feeling generally sleepy and a bit sicky.

If I wasn't injecting downregs I would just wait and see and test again in a week

What should I do?

lol
dids


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

its ok
found a post online

if the test doesn't show positive in 3 mins then you should ditch it. Serves me right for putting the washing in!

guess I just wait and my period will come in due course!
x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Domenica, I'm sorry hun, you've been through the mill, I'm not surprised you're worried.


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

jack
sounds like you have too sweetie!! am sending you positive vibes
xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks,  have QMH changed your drugs this time?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Didi - I did the exact same thing last week.  Did a test, saw it was negative and then chucked it in the bin.  Went back to it about an hour later and it was showing positive so of course I got all excited but then read the discard after ten minutes instructions.  I think the downreg injections can delay AF - why not give QM a call and ask their opinion?

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for lack of personals but I've been out all day at hospital (followed by a quick visit to the B&Q Superstore which turned in to a long visit!!) so I've gotta get on with some work..

Well, the consultant was really nice, very caring and basically said that they were really disappointed as the blasts seemed to be such good quality and it's very rare to get 4 out of 5 surviving to blasts so they were very hopeful.  He basically answered all my questions about hormones, genetic incompatibility, gestone injections etc etc and annoyingly I believe that there really isn't much proof that any of these things will work.  He's sending me for an HSG to make sure that my uterine cavity and tubes aren't damaged since my last HSG in 2006 and then if there's nothing awry there, he suggested FET which could be after my next AF so end of March-early April time.  

He's told me that he really doesn't think we should give up yet as everything works so well up to implantation so let's hope that they can find a reason why these blighters won't stay.

Not sure why but I feel exhausted.  I suppose it's the emotion of it all?  I could do with curling up in front of the telly with a cup of tea but instead I've got a quote to do and then I have a big food shop to do!

Anyway, sorry it's all about me.  I'll be back soon to see how you're all doing.

Sx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Tanya - I've pm'd you my ******** ID - but as we agreed last week (I think?) I would prefer no mention of tx on my profile page message thing (whatsitcalled!?!?!) but I think we were all in agreement on that one anyway 

Samia - I'll find you on Tanya's ********

Didi - I would give QM's a call just to be on the safe side hun

Sarah - glad you had a semi-positive follow up but also sounds quite frustrating but good news is sounds like you may be cycling with me again!

Pinpin - have you had your appt yet? If so how was it? Can't remember if you were Tues or Thurs   

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Same here regarding ******** as not everybody knows about our business and i've got a couple of work colleague on there and I don't want them to know  

Hello everybody, Jack are you going for tx once more? 

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sarah - It sounds like they are very hopeful that it will work for you so hopefully it will be with your frozen 2 blasts  . I hope that you are having a nice evening of rest curled up in the front of the TV.

Wombly - my appointment is tomorrow morning so will let you know how I get on. How are you ?

Jo - i'm sure next week's scan will reassure you that your little beanie is fine in there  

Didi - I'm so sorry that you are going through all this stress. I'm with Wombly on that one I think it would be safer to call the hospital and explain they may give you another blood pg test for peace of mind at least 

i hope everyone else is keeping well

Sabine xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

hi there

i will do personals over the weekend but just to say Sabine, thought of you today- how did it go? Jo, everything will be alright next week I am sure of it, and Sarah great news that you can cycle so quickly

I am really struggling and feel utter crap. Business is booming but very busy and I can't keep my eyes open most the time and feel bloated and fat. I don't know why I am feeling so shocking - have been like this for 2 weeks now.

Will email more over the weelend
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello everyone

Didi thanks for your message   I'm sorry that you are feeling rubbish  , hopefully this is all because of the downregging and will all be worth it soon. Also I have to point out that despite you 'feeling' fat   you were looking absolutely gorgeous the other day when we met up !

Jo thank you for your lovely pm yesterday

Everyone else I hope you had a good day everyone has been very quiet today, usually when I log on in the evening I find a lot more posts to read  .  Sarah, Wombly, Liz, Samia, Justp, Clarabel, Tanya I hope you're all ok?

My appointment this morning was with the nurse at QM. I have to say that the nurse was really lovely. She really took the time to answer my questions in detail and was very thorough and honest in her explanations. She asked us lots of questions about medical history and took copies of the tests that we have had done so far and said all looked normal. 
She is getting DH to do another SA and me to get more blood tests including Day 3 bloods which I am getting done next Monday.  She is also sending me for an HSG and a transvaginal scan which I am booked in to have done on the 24th Feb. She gave me some antibiotics to take for that. I know what you're thinking.... so far... so good!! Well well well, the next bit nearly sent me into a french complaining fit ! 
Our appointment with the doctor is not until the 6th of May... yes MAY !!!! on top of this they are not allowed to disclose any of the results for the above tests (except for the SA) over the phone before the appointment with the Doctor. When I expressed my concern over the stress that I would have to endure over having to wait such a long time to be given results of tests done now the nurse said that there was a chance I could get a booking earlier if anyone cancels. I hope that she's right.
Needless to say that I will follow her advice and therefore my mission for tomorrow is to bring that appointment forward !!!!!  

Oh she also said that my body mass index (17) is a bit lower than what the normally require (above 20 I think) but that it should be ok as I naturally have a petite frame but advise to put on weight if i can which I know will be difficult as I already eat normally. Also she advised DH that he would get a lecture about smoking being bad for his little  . I'm secretly hoping he will quit smoking full stop.

All in all I'm pleased with the way things went today and in case I can't get my appointment brought forward I'm hoping to get some answers out of the doctor who will do the scan/HSG ! Any experience about these procedures at QM would be helpful girls, I want to be prepared.
Also I have a meeting schedule with an important client the morning after the HSG (HSG appt at 4pm) - do you reckon I will be fit to do a presentation the next morning?

Sabine x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Pinpin, are you on the NHS at QMH or Private, if you're private you'll get an appt within weeks elsewhere....Sorry guys I did love QMH until they refused to treat me again! I had my HSG at Kingston, you'll be fine the next day, it does hurt but only whilst it's happening and they gave me the results there and then.

Samia, yes I know I must be     I start again in March, I asked the doctors at the Lister if  should stop and they said no it's a numbers game and my % sucess rate keeps improving, so here I go again.  

Jo, how are you feeling?, still nervous I' sure where is your scan? is it at QMH?

Didi, how are you doing, did you call the hospital?

 Liz, Sarah, Womby , Tanya


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Pinpin- glad your appt went well but annoying about not being able to get another one until May!! But it will be here before know it....its March soon, before you know it it will be EAster then May. Anyway - my HSG was fine, bit uncomfortable but no more than a smear really, I did take some ibuprofen about an hour before so not sure if that helped but I actually found it quite fascinating watching the dye going through my tubes & things - get the nurse to explain & show you what's happening it you find it interesting 

Didi - how are you doing?

Jack - not long for you now  

I can't believe its snowing again! Doesn't look like enough to get snowed in again though 
Hi everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Womby, hope the snow doesn't stick, won't be able to get to work again and will lose anothe rdays pay or holiday......... it's nto just London Undergroudn staff that suffered


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi 

Jack, thanks for that, I hope it doesn't hurt too much ! grrr... 
I'm on the NHS at QM, still at investigation stage, not yet had any tx treatment... it's not long until you start yours now!  

Wombly, thank you too, I hope they tell me there and then, it wouldn't be nice having to wait all that time to find out the result. Oh and I too hope that it snows some more but it doesn't look like it's going too....  We are sooo bad  

Sabine x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Evening girls.  Just a quickie 'cos I'm just back from dinner with friends and I need to lie down!!

Pinpin - I don't remember the HSG hurting.  I just remember having a few hours of dull period pains afterwards but I'm sure I was fine the next day so you shouldn't have a problem with your meeting.  Annoying about having to wait until May - if I were you I would make a nuisance of yourself and ring them every 3 or 4 days to ask if any cancellations had come up!!  I have to have an HSG on my next cycle too so if mine is before yours I'll let you know all about it in case things have changed in the two years since I last had it done.  That would be my idea of heaven - basically being told to go and eat cakes for the next few months!!  Lastly, you should buy your dh Alan Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking Book.  I gave up 3.5 years ago (having smoked around 30 a day for 20 years?!!) by using his method and my best friend has just read the book and given up two weeks ago so it does work.  Good luck!!

Didi - sorry to hear you feel so crap - hope you get better soon.

Jo - how you doing?  Hope you have lots of lovely pg symptoms and keeping my fingers crossed that all is fab next Thursday.

Liz - hope you and Marvin are well and happy?

Wombly - bummer about the lack of snow - I like getting snowed in!!!  Although I don't want to get snowed out of Wales this weekend 'cos we pick up the pup on Monday after spending my dad's 60th with him on Sunday.

Sam - my thoughts exactly re ********.  My accountant has befriended me along with a couple of clients so ff is definitely a taboo subject on there!!

Jack - fantastic news about your odds improving.  I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Tanya - hope you're having fun in Ireland.


Nothing new to report from me girls - house is still a building site, the puppy still has no name and I'm impatiently waiting to get these investigations underway!!

Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite.

Sarah x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Pinipin, you should definately wait for your NHS appt, this whole thing is so expensive privately and you're so young, every time I vist them now they look at my dob and say, yes well you should try again soon!, I started the ball rolling 4 years ago!

I hope you allk have a lovely     Valentines day, it is very quiet on here at the moment, I'm sure you're all doing really nice things tonight.


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy Valentines day lovelies.
Hope you're all having a nice romantic time of it.
Sabine 0 so glad the appointment went well. It was as we predicted wasn't it. We thought they'd go for the HSG and then you'd have an appointment within a couple of months to review the results. I agree with Jack, def get that sorted on the NHS and then if they think you need treatment they will put you on the list at that n6th May appointment. They'll also be able to tell you how long the list is, and fingers crossed it'll be nice an short. If it feels like its too long at that point, you can have a think about whether to go private and we'll all help you with any research you need to do. But like we said, you may just find that having your tubes flushed means you fall pregnant naturally. Fingers crossed. I know it feels like a life time but you'll get there. How about planning a holiday or something to look forward to to take your mind off the wait.

Jack, how long for you now? It must be fast approaching? 

Didi - sorry to hear you're feeling crap. Just stay focused on the fact that the business is doing well despite the bad stuff that's going on AND, you're on your way to getting pregnant   

Womby, not long for you now. How are you coping with the wait? Have you been enjoying your horseriding...? 

Sarah - its so nice to hear that mr trew was caring. That does make all the difference. And the fact that he was shocked by how things panned out is a good sign too. If he'd have been half expecting it, you might have had more cause to worry, but he obviously thinks that it can be overcome. End of March, although I'm sure feels like a year away, will be upon you within no time, especially with your new canine baby to look after  Can't wait to see some more snaps of him and meet him in oerson really soon.
Hope you're having a fab time at your Dad's.

As for me, still have reassuringly sore boobs, and think I felt my first sign of some subtle nausea yesterday. Aside from that, am also knackered and starving all the time so I'm hoping that these are all good signs for Thursday's scan. I really hope so. I'm allowing myself to get far too used to the idea of this being real, for it not to work.     

Hi to all the other lovely ladies. Hope you're all being spoiled today.
Lots of love
Jo
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Joy, bring on the nausea, sounds good to me and the sore boobies too...... I'm   for you


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone!

A quick one for me before we get bumped onto page 2 of the thread!! 

It's not like you to be oh so quiet, hope it's just the Valentines weekend which has kept you away from FF  

Pinpin, glad your appt at QM went well. I can totally understand your frustration at waiting time for your next appt.. but at least once they put you on the waiting list, they usually take into account your very first appt, so by the time you've had all your investigations done, let's hope you'll be eligible for NHS treatment almost right away    
Regarding the HSG, had mine done 2 years ago at QM and it was uncomfortable but would not say painful. The lady doctor who did it put me at ease straightaway and was very good at explaining everything throughout the procedure.

Jo, good to hear about all those symptoms   and got everything crossed for your scan this week. I'm sure you'll be just fine!

Sarah, your last appt sounds quite positive and that FET transfer really is just round the corner now. Sending you loads of   and  .

Wombly, not long til your next cycle too!    

Didi, hope you're feeling better  . 
How is d/r going? Have you got a date for your EC yet?

Liz, it's not like you to go all quiet on us? I hope it's just the building work keeping you away from us all.

Hi to everyone else, sorry haven't got time for more personals.. I'm at work  ..

Lots of love and   to all xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

hi

Jo thinking of you this Thursday sweetie

Sabine, hold in there. It does take for ever but once you have had the tests you can choose to go private.

As for me I am the walking dead. Have seen my thyroid specilaist who blames it on QM> have seen GP who also blames it on QM>  and QM who say that dowregging gives you no side effects!!!!!!!!!! 

So can't be bothered anymore. Did consider knocking treatment on the head as I have to say I have never felt this crap in my life. I am completely knackered, spaced out and have no concentration and have a permanent headache. I wasn't like this last time until the end of treatment.


So I have cancelled any important meetings ( as I can't stay awake) and cancelled the gym and my social life and I am counting down the days until its over and feel like my old self again. 

I will try and be more cheery next time but feel so bloody pxxxed off!!!

xxx
didi


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Clarabel* said:


> Liz, it's not like you to go all quiet on us? I hope it's just the building work keeping you away from us all.


I'm here but I'm struggling to keep up to be honest. I feel so rubbish at not being able to keep track on where everyone is, that I end up not posting at all - sorry girls! 

I promise I'll try harder - hopefully now I'm planning to be at home a bit more, it should be easier but the exhaustion is catching up with me BIG time now.

Didi - sorry to hear you're feeling so poo 

Sarah - hope Jeremy's keeping you busy but he's not too much of a handful - can't wait to see the pics and to know his official name 

Jo - good luck for Thursday - here's to seeing one (or two ) lovely flashing heartbeats   

Promise to catch up properly tomorrow

Liz
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sorry been missing and not had time to log on for past week and a half.  Sounds like you had a lovely night in the Albany, sorry to have missed you all, maybe next time. 

Haven't heard anything back from QM re my appointment they changed to next month, might just have to send another letter!!  In the meantime have started tx with the Lister on day 8 of stimming and all going well so far.  Really hope it works this time and then won't need QM!

Hope you're all doing ok, Liz - i understand your problem about keeping up with everyone and with pg brain it must be harder!!!  I see your from Surbiton - ditto!  Love it!

Anyway, hope everyone doing well, take care, Sleepy xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz - don't worry hun - we know you love us really  we need to keep up with the list thingy, I'll see if I can find it

Didi - sorry you're feeling really ****e at the moment hun - hang on in there - you did the right thing with cancelling important meetings, etc. - try not to put yourself under too much pressure and don't blame yourself either - go easy on yourself - IVF is not a walk in the park!! And as for QM saying D/R has no side effects       I don't think any of them have ever downregged then!!!! I have used 3 different D/R drugs & have had SE's on each of them - sniffing was probably the worst & it didn't even downreg me properly!!  - sending you lots of    and    that it will all be worth it soon  

Sleepy - day 8 wow you are moving quickly - as you said you hopefully won't need QM anyway  

Jo - yes we were all having a shagathon for Valentines w/end   - seriously though I sent a lot of emails to people today to get their out of offices - everyone is back tomorrow - I feel like I'm missing out on something!  - loads of     for your scan on Thursday - not that you will need it I'm sure it will all be fine 

Jackeen - yes I had a lovely Valentines weekend - hope you did too?

Uh oh - people have started saying its not long for me now....makes me feel anxious seeing those words - I'm trying to prolong my drug free freedom as long as I can - still enjoying the horseriding (although haven't been able to go for the past couple of weeks due to frost / snow  ) but I have also just booked my Competent Crew (sailing) course for 6th & 13th MArch- its like I'm trying to jam pack everything in before I go back to Zombie tx land  - I'm not sure when to stop horseriding - when I start stimming or right up until EC? 

Sarah - how is Starsky / Marmite / Jeremy?!?!!! WE WANT PICS!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else too - Wombly x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

This is only my second post, just got a few questions about Roehampton.  I am not even sure if this is the right place!? 

I have just received a ltr from Queen Mary's for my first 30 min nurse meeting, then she will book me to see the doc approx 2 months after that.  What happens when you see the nurse?  And when we eventually see the Doc does that mean we are put on the waiting list?

Also, my DH has the fertility issue so will they want to see him at some point too?

Sorry about all these questions!

Thanks 

Lauralou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Lauralou and welcome (again?) to the QM’s thread. This is definitely the right place to post any questions you have about QM’s.
I personally can’t answer as it was a good few years ago since I had my initial appointment (2003 I think it was  ) but I know that there has been a lot of talk on here recently. Pinpin has just had her first appointment and I think some of the others have too, so I’m sure they’ll be able to advise you.

Sleepy – I’m so sorry but I may have completely missed the fact that you were doing a private cycle at the Lister. I’m sure that Jackeen will give you lots of good advice about the Lister.
Ooh well done on being well on the way with stimming – keeping my fingers crossed for you    .
And well done on choosing to live in Surbiton – oh fellow ‘Good Lifer’  

Wombly – I know it’s easier said than done, but try not to stress too much about your upcoming cycle as we need you to be Mrs Chilled  

Morning everyone else

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Buggerations - I just finished a massively long reply and my pc hung and I lost it       How annoying?

I think it went something like this (apolgies for the speed I'm going to write this in)...

Hi girlies, I'm back and have a gorgeous puppy downstairs chewing everything in sight as we speak!  He is presently called Basil but this may well change if dh and I are not capable of calling his name without mimicking Sybil!!  I'll keep you posted!

Jo - I have everything tightly, squeezily crossed for you that you have a fab scan on Thursday and can enjoy the next 35 weeks of pregnancy.  I shall be right behind you (if I can muster enough love for a baby 'cos puppy might have taken it all?!!) and we can compare stretch marks and piles stories!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> I shall be right behind you (if I can muster enough love for a baby 'cos puppy might have taken it all?!!) and we can compare stretch marks and piles stories!!!


Hey! You leave stretch marks and piles out of this missus! There are none here (at the moment!)   

Yay for Basil - so how is motherhood and where are those very important photos?

xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh wrote too quickly and pressed send by mistake!!

Lauralou - I think that the nurse will check your details, weight, address etc, maybe send you for some blood tests or whatever and then refer you to the doc.  Not sure if the nurse or doc will put you on the list but I'm sure one of the other girls on here will advise.  Keep us posted and ask any questions you want - that's what we're here for.  

Liz - how you feeling?  My hairdresser had your pelvic problem and said it was agony.  Hope it's eased and you're able to enjoy the last big of your pregnancy?  Glad to hear that the piles and stretch marks are keeping away!!   How's the house coming along?  

Wombly - I may be a philistine but I don't know why you shouldn't enjoy horseriding until ET?  It's only the shaking around and possibility of falling off that's the problem isn't it so I'd imagine it'd help you relax up to ET?  Although try not to break a leg 'cos I think it could be tricky getting a plastered leg in those stirrups!!! Good for you doing your competent crew - where are you doing it?  A friend of mine is trying to get her hours for the skipper qualification - she knows someone who needs crew sometimes so if you're interested let me know and I'll ask her.  Monte's gorgeous by the way!

Didi - the sniffing was a killer for me and didn't work!  All downregging gives me big fat headaches but it won't be long now and it'll be worth it in the end!  Take a few sofa days and chill!

Clarabel - hope you're well and happy and still blooming like only the French can?!!

JustP - how's teh Mind and Body course?  I know part of the programme is that you're not supposed to talk about tx which is why you've been absent but if you are taking a sneaky peak then just want to let you know that we're thinking of you.

Sleepy - good luck with the Lister and here's hoping you won't need QM's postponed appt!!  

Jack, PinPin, Sam, Tanya and all - hi, hope you're doing OK?

As for me, I'm in a pretty good mood today.  I seem to have regained a bit of my va va voom (maybe it's the French influence rubbing off on me from PinPin, Clarabel and Samia?!).  I have a new love in my life, I lost 5lbs at Weight Watchers this week and dh took me out on a Duck Tour in London, followed by a really nice lunch in a cool restaurant called Inamo where you create your own ambience, play games and order your food on your own interactive keypad thingy.  We then went to see Seven Pounds and sat in the back row! Tee hee!!  I'm also feeling a bit better that it's just a case of waiting for AF before I am back on the road to having a plan of action.  Six is a lucky number isn't it, so it's bound to work next time?!!    

And that my lovelies is that!

I shall attempt to get some pics up here when I have time in between clearing up wee and stopping the cats from killing him!!!

Take care and speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for replying, it has been quite interesting reading the thread from the beginning and seeing the progress that you are all making.

Sarah - Your puppy looks so cute in the pic.  DH wants a puppy, i keep saying No!  The restaurant you went to sounds amazing. Thank you for the pointers re my appointment.  Do you know roughly how long the wait list is?

Lauralou


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Lauralou - I'm sorry I don't know how long the waiting list.  I think it depends on which PCT you're with.  I had a really short wait as I'm in North Surrey but that was two years ago so it may well have changed by now.

I have been saying no to a puppy for nearly 11 years and gave up when I couldn't think of anything else to get dh for his 40th!!  

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Liz - how you feeling? My hairdresser had your pelvic problem and said it was agony. Hope it's eased and you're able to enjoy the last big of your pregnancy? Glad to hear that the piles and stretch marks are keeping away!!  How's the house coming along?


Yes it is agony! It seems to be permanently with me now so I'm able to go out and about less & less. I think DH will have to roll me about soon enough to save my old pelvis!   
DH put his back out Saturday so we were both hobbling about like a pair of 90 year olds - it was a very sad sight to see 
The builders will hopefully be going this week    then we need to get the doors replaced and paint them all plus paint some walls, strip floors and wait for the carpet before getting stuff back out of storage - so still a way to go yet 

So nice to hear the old PM flooding back into you again - sounds like you've had a lovely past few days. How was your Dad's surprise party? Was he surprised? 

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

hello.............................................is anybody there



x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

No, I'm bunking off and going to IKEA to get a new kitchen!  Had a f**k it moment and in for a penny in for a pound and all that?!!!

I'm gone............................................


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

but I will be back!!!!.....................................

Byeeeeeee

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Splendid - that's the type of wayward abandon I like to hear    

Don't forget the bag of 100 tealights  

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girls,

Hope you're all well.  Well I don't know exactly how to say it or if I should say it but I've been thinking about since 11.30 this morning and I can't come up with anything!!  Anyway, went to the gp yesterday with the girls and we've all been put on antibiotics for suspected bronchitis!! Then I looked in my diary & I saw I was due on today but I didn't really feel like I was, so anyway did a leftover pregnancy test and it came up +ve!!!! OMG OMG OMFG!!!  We've only gone and got an "au naturel"!!!! Well, I'm in shock as it was the last thing I was expecting!! Dh is gobsmacked and I've not stop feeling sick!!! I now need all your   and   that this one sticks!! So so scared... and I'm sorry if I upset anyone but I don't know where to turn or who to tell as we kind of were NOT planning on this   Will come back when my brain comes back    Lou, got your message on ******** and you must have been a mind reader!!  

Love to all,

Sam  

P.S: no mention of this on ******** as I don't want to tell anyone until at least 12 weeks


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sam - OMFG back!!!!!!! How bloody amazing (and scary)! So were you trying - have you been playing with those instead cups again?

Of course we wouldn't dream of mentioning anything of the kind on ******** - as you can see from my pathetic profile, I post nothing about nothing on there    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz,

No we were not trying at all but doing nothing to prevent it either if you see what I mean!! I gave my leftover cups to a friend of mine!!!  But after trying a total of 10 years and now 4 pregnancies only I didn't think we could do it (and be so lucky!!) again!!  I'm just hoping and   that he/she sticks around!!      

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Maybe Keira had the magic touch of making you super fertile again  

Fingers crossed that everything goes perfectly for you      

Will you go for a private viability scan ahead of your 12 week scan?

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Liz my GP surgery has their own scan machine and scanner so will go and beg him    he knows me so well and knows our past and what we've gone through to get here so I'm sure he won't refuse an hormonal, scared french woman   

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG Sam!!!!!!!! That's great news - sending you lots of sticky vibes    
      - just goes to prove that doctor wrong AGAIN!!

Liz - you were complaining about no news on here  

Sarah - hope you managed to survive the IKEA madness & got a new lovely kitchen! Although have you thought about how much Basil is going to chew!?! (just a thought!)

Hope everyone else is okay today - Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Liz - you were complaining about no news on here


Me complain? Never!   

Just seen your photos of puppy Monty - sooooooooooooooooooo cute 

xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Samia,


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Jackeen but I can't help but feel like a "cheat" as I feel maybe it should not be me but somebody else's turn!!    I am very grateful though and hope I'm not upsetting   anyone.... 

Sending babydust and   to you all 

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

We don't think your cheating someone we are so   for you and your lovely family, I'm also totally jealous (in a nice way) of course  

It's fantastic news and you deserve it my dear.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks hun         
              ​
Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz, Sarah, apoliges for my rudeness in all the excitement I forgot say hi.

Sarah, what's the kitchen like, you're right you need to do something for you, I'm sooo jealous of Basil, great name and he looks so cute, hope you've hidden the Jimmy Choos


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Samia - WOW congratulations on your BFP!   Sending you lots of   that it sticks. I so wish this could happen naturally to all the girls on here, I   that this is the start of a long serie of BFPs!   I hope they keep on coming please !!!!

Jo - I wanted to say good luck for tomorrow    .  i hope you are full of nice strong pregnancy symptoms and that tomorrow goes super smoothly  . I will be thinking of you, it will be so special for you and your DH, having the scan will make it even more real for you two  . Please post tomorrow to let us know how it went  

Sarah - how do you cope with all that running around? I hope you found the kitchen of your dreams today and that Basil will be on his best behaviour once it's installed  

Liz - I'm thinking of you, there's really not long to go for you now.  You must be so counting the days especially with the pelvic pains that's pants so I hope he/she won't be late coming into this world.

Wombly - you sound busy girl I think it's a good thing as at least you have your mind focused on something else whilst waiting for your tx  

Didi -  how are you ?  I hope you're feeling a little less crap   Do you know when your EC will be yet?  

LauraLou - welcome to the thread, just as the other girls have said you definitely are in the right place, everyone on this thread is a real star, so supportive and friendly. I have had my first appointment at QM last week.  It was the appointment with nurse, they call this the pre-assesment appointment at QM.  I know the paperwork says that your DH doesn't have to be there but mine came with me and I thought it was really good that he was there. She will ask you and your DH lots of questions about your medical history and i recommend you bring copies of any tests that have already been done on you an your DH.  She will then tell what further tests need to be done and give you all the paperwork for it.  She is sending me for HSG, Intravaginal ultrasound and sent me for more blood tests, my DH also has to do semen analysis.  Appt was on 12/02, blood test on 17/02 and HSG/ultrasounf booked in for 24/02.  She also gave us appointment with the doctor which is on 6th of May.  She said that if they decide that we need IVF then there is no waiting list as we are on Surrey PCT.  The waiting list will depend on your PCT if you don;t know it you can ask your GP. When is your appointment? Good luck with this please let m know how you get on. I hope this gives you a good idea of what to expect and timings.

As for me girls, you will be pleased and proud to know that I have managed to bring my appointment with the doctor at QM forward by 2 weeks !  Our appointment is now on 22nd April    and I am not finished with this I will keep on calling to see if i can better this!!!!!!
Also I had a bit of an adventure at QM when I went for my blood test on monday, just as the man was about to insert the needle in my arm to take the blood he realised that I had been given the wrong form! I had to get up and go to the fertility clinic to pick up the correct form and come back to the seat to get my blood taken  

night night girlies

Sabine x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Jo -     good luck     for today

Samia - don't feel like you cheated hun! Enjoy it!!

Sarah - how's Basil? (and yes I always do it in that Sybil voice  ) - is he still called BAsil or have you decided on something else? He's very very cute!! We'll have to arrange for him & Monte to have a 'play date' when he's a bit older   - Also forgot to say - WELL DONE on losing 5bls!!! I have been on the Special K diet for just over a week & I've only lost 2lbs!!  - I really have cut my quantity of food by half and that's all I've got for it so far!!  - thanks also for mentioning your friend that knows someone who needs crew sometimes - might just take you up on that offer, I won't need hours until I do day skipper which could be a few months away but I will keep that in mind 

Pinpin - well done on getting your appt moved - you definitely have the right attitude, you have to be 'politely' pushy to these clinics  - glad the HSG went okay - did you see it happening on the screen? I was absolutely fascinated (and glad when it went though both sides okay)

Laralou - welcome to the thread - as Pinpin said you will get lots of useful info off us - we're all at different stages so we should be able to answer any questions you have between us! I can't really remember my first appt at QM's as I think it was about 2.5yrs ago! but it looks like PinPin has answered everything for you.

Hi Jackeen - how are you doing? When do you start D/R?

Hi to everyone else too - best get on with some work I suppose  - Friday tomorrow YAY! 

Wombly x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning, 

Hope everyone is doing ok today?

Pinpin - Thank you for your info re first appointment, it all sounds so daunting! Will definatley be taking DH with me, to hold my hand more than anything! Good luck with your treatment, keep me posted too.  

Our appointment is 11 June!  I have asked to be put on the cancellation list, but who knows.  I have just checked and we also fall under Surrey PCT; so that is good news. 

Thats good news about moving your appointment further, how did you do that?

Reading the thread you all sound really friendly. I am still trying to pick up the shorthand words, i guess i will learn in time. 

Samia - I have just been reading and congratualtions to you, that is fantasitc news.  

Have a good day. 

Lauralou


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

samia

OMG congrats honey that is fab news!! yipeeeeeeee

JO, I am thinking of you today honey



my down reg scan is a week Monday

I still feel crap but had two days in bed and so feel slightly less crap than I did!

Samia, I cant believe that news. Its made my day

Sarah, when do u do your next cycle? HIw does using frozen embys work? do you have to downregg?


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been on much. I have started to write a few posts a couple of times but never had a chance to finish them and get them posted!

I just wanted to pop in quick to send      to Samia. What fantastic news!     

And Sarah, yes I having been taking a sneaky peek at the site even though I shouldn't be. I'm so excited about Basil! Don't forget to let me know if you need any dog sitting/walking assistance. Really glad to that your va va voom is back too. How was the Duck tour? I've always wanted to go on one.

It was SO lovely to see you all recently (Blimey, I can't believe it was two weeks ago!). Everyone looked so well. I was sad that I missed the wee bairns but hopefully next time I'll get out of work earlier.

The MindBody course is going very well. The girls on the course are all lovely too and all going through completely varied symptoms and stages. I have learnt so much on how to look at things differently and how to help accept some of the bonkers thoughts that come in to my head (and probably everyone else's head too!) It's also a lot of fun too. We were given a free copy of the book on the link below and I've found that very interesting (although I haven't read much yet!).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Healing-Mind-Healthy-Woman-Connection/dp/0385318944/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235041494&sr=1-4

Lauralou, Hello and welcome. The girls on here have been a godsend for me. I was so unsure about QM and everyone here helped with little comments and experiences and it really reassured me (thanks everyone!). You can find a list of the abbreviations here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Big hello and  to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personnals but it doesn't mean that I'm not thinking of each and everyone of you - just got to get back to work. I've sneaked to an other office pretending that I am fixing the computer (fixed it in a few minutes but I've told everyone it's taking a lot longer than I thought!)

Big    all round.

Lots of love
JustP xx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls - Sam - wowowowowowow!!!!! Congratulations   That's wondeful news - COngratulations. I'm thrilled for you. Well done! Its great to prove those doctors wrong...

Didi  - glad to hear you're feeling better

Sarah - so impressed with the 5lbs - amazing and in such a short space of time. I'm getting excited to meet Bail. He's obviously been sent to prepare you for when your baby comes soon after this next FET      

Pinpin - am super impressed with your persistence and well done for having it pay off I tried but it never worked for me.

Anyway I must dash because my hubby is calling me but I wanted to send love to you all and to let you know that the scan went brilliantly today. We are immensely lucky to have one very healthy little bean in there with a super strong heartbeat. We're over the moon. Thanks for thinking of us girls.

Lots of love
XXXXX


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*YIPPEE FOR JO AND SAM!!!!!!!!!!*

Here's hoping that we're all joining you in your pregnancy this year...

Can't stop 'cos I have puppy pee to clear up!!

Speak tomorrow.

Sarah xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just popping in to say hi and have just read Sam's news and huge big Congratulations, that is such good news and you so deserve it after all you've been through.    

Hope everyone else doing ok,

Sleepy x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

This thread sure is a lucky thread. Well done Jo, so pleased that all is well too. So, so pleased for you and Sam.

There is so much of this dust flying around ..*strips naked to get covered!* 

[fly]     
     
    
[/fly]


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw Jo - that really is such fantastic news and I bet the tears were flowing freely

    

    

Now you can look forward to those upcoming weeks towards your next scan

You take it easy and have a lovely celebratory slab of choccie cake or something equally delicious  

Hello to everyone else

Liz
xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls, yes I'm still lurking from time to time..! Looks like it's all been going on on here! Good to catch up with some of you on ******** - we like that -we can see piccies... !

Anyway hi to all of you newbies and hi to all you old fogies that have been around for a while! (I think I'm allowed to say old fogies because I am one myself!)

Just a real quickie, can't believe your news Sam... just goes to show, they were ready to write you off, so maybe you relaxed and stopped trying! I think that's what I need to do!

JustP I'm with you, let's get some of this babydust rubbing off! 

Jo congrats on your BFP too! 

Sarah - congrats on your fur baby!! 

Not much news from me, had a FANTASTIC ski holiday in Jan, weather was so cold but the snow was brilliant. It cost a fortune though with the Euro and the pound being a bit bewildered! Couldn't believe 3 Euros for a TWIX! 12Euros for a toasted sarnie! Ouch and ping! Well have been busy at work and have been trying desperately to forget TTC in the hope that it might just happen naturally. I didn't get my usual diary for Xmas and that was quite good as I stopped logging the days of my cycle and taking my temp every day. Trying so hard not to obsess about it, so I guess that's why I haven't been on here much lately. I do look in on you though! Great to see you all had a lovely time at the Albany - I promise to try harder to be there next time!

Anyway, got to go, I'm in the middle of cooking a paella, so got to go and stir!! Liz, now you mention slabs of chocolate I've gone all hungry!

HI TO EVERYBODY - I know if I list you all I will miss somebody and I don't want to do that!! 

Bye for now
Lou
xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Sam Congratulations hun, so pleased for you    

Jo I'm so pleased that it went well today and you got to see a strong heart beat that is great news  

Lou Great to see you on hear again, missed you  

We are having a lovely time in Ireland and have another week left, I'm so glad I popped on and got this great news 

Hi to everyone 

Tanya x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry Jo missed you earlier, congrats and delighted scan went well.  Am sure there were lots of tears, x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm new to this but have been reading your posts for some weeks now. I'm with surrey PCT and you're right - no waiting list. I was seen in December and have got icsi in April - I start the contraceptive pill in 2 weeks. Had reflexology appointment this evening - first one. Are anyone else trying any alternative therapies alongside their ivf and anyone know of any success or if it truly helps??
Soo glad I got somewhere to speak to peeps in the same boat now.
I'm completely anxious about the meds and what side effects they may bring!!!
Our infertility is male factor so have felt pretty helpless really as out of my control  
I've only just turned 27 and found out in November 2008 that we have very little chance of conceiving naturally due to an op DH had as a child. I was supposed to be getting married this year but everything has to go on hold when u don't know if you will b pregnant this year or not doesn't it. 
I'm not even booking any holidays in case the icsi works and I can't fly. Hate not having anything planned to look forward to but guess it's all for a good purpose and will be worth the wait.
Please tell me more about yourselves.
ooooohh, one last thing, nurse at roehampton said because of my age they might only put 1 x embryo back inside me - is this really fair, should I insist they still put 2 back as it makes me feel they could be giving me less of a chance of success.


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Jo, What fantastic news, I am so happy for you, I hate those bloody scans and I'm delighted it went well and you saw a heartbeat too, how amazing!

Samia, how are you feeing todya, news sunk in yet.

Womby, no downregging for me any more I get straight on to stimming these days afte two weeks on the pill which I should start in about two weeks ! How are you doing.

Liz, hope you're okay sweetie despite the pelvic pain 

Time for bed ladies, hope you're all doing well, how amazing to have such good news


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Feline & welcome to the thread! I will also be doing ICSI in April so we can be cycle buddies , I start D/R on 20th March (as long as AF arrives on time) with an estimated EC of 20th April. Ours is also male factor due to either an accident DH had when he was 17 or an operation he had when he was 6 - either way sperm leaked into his blood & his body now produces anti bodies to kill them all off - nice! Also - just wondering why they put you on the contraceptive pill? On the subject of embryos they will want to put 1 back as you will be seen as a good prognosis patient (i.e. you have a high chance of conceiving from ICSI) so you really need to think about whether you would want twins if you were to be successful on your first go - there are some good discussions on the pros & cons on the eSET board here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0 
Personally, I had 1 put back on my first ICSI at Woking Nuffield (I was told, so had no choice!) as they saw me as a good prognosis patient but when it didn't work I insisted on 2 at QM's for my next one but I was 29 then and am now 32 so they are less likely to argue!

Jo - great news    - so glad all is well & you had a good scan x

Pinpin - sorry brain all over the place! Good luck for your HSG then! I hope you find it as fascinating as I did! Not sure on the weight loss thing - I have actually lost 9lbs now since getting back from skiing mid-Jan but the first 6lbs were quite easy as I had been eating so much over Christmas! And - you go girl with the moving appointments thing!!

Samia - has it sunk in yet? 

Didi - good to hear you're feeling a bit better, hope the baseline scan comes quickly for you 

Sleepy - how are you doing - are you having your EC soon?

Lou Demi - good to 'see' you - glad you had a good time skiing I had a fab time too but know exactly what you mean about the prices  - we even took hipflasks with whisky / brandy / rum in to sneak into our hot chocolates & still came home broke!

Sarah - let me know if you need any questions answered I found it a minefield when I got Monte! Also - for clearing up pee (unless he's only doing it on wooden / tiled floors?) I got some wipes specifically for pee so were very handy! I can also recommend The Perfect Puppy by Gwen Bailey

Hi Tanya - drink some guinness for us (actually, just eat colcannon for me I hate guinness!)

Hi Liz - mmmm choccie cake!

JustP - good to hear from you - glad the course is going well for you x

Jackeen - the pill sounds much nicer than downregging!

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

love to you all

Sabine- well done on your persistence

Jo and Samia, congrats again such wonderful news

Clarabel and Liz, not long now, thinking of you both

Just P how are you honey? I didnt get chance to speak much a few weeks ago

Sarah when is your next round?

I am holding it together. Back in the pool which seems to be reducing my headaches a bit but feeling really low. Why wasnt I given the pill instead of downregging??!! GRRRR

having a very chilled weekend, thank God.

love to all 

PS is there any one out there cycling with me? EC date set for 13th March


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi again,

Wombly - great we're going through similar at similar times too Yay we can b cycle buddies  . The contraceptive pill is to regulate my cycle as my period can be longer than they should sometimes due to a mild form of polycystic ovaries - shows up on ultrasound but not on blood tests and do not have the general symptoms either apart for longer cycles. 

I start D/R 28th March with estimated EC of 20th April - so egg collection same day as you - how freaky!!! We'll probably see each other in there as long as our cycles do as they should!!
Ooooh, you're male factor sounds quite complex and quite interesting. 
Ihonestly wouldn't mind if I had twins as I figure it would cut out having to go through all this again although it would be hard work. they also reckon the success rate of a live birth is higher with one baby than two.  
I might still ask if I can have two, as although it's arguable, I am so worried it won't happen with one.

Jo - Congrats - good to hear positive news

Pinpin - if I have any probs with appointment making I know who to come to for advice - u go girl!

Anyone else with EC around April??

Sarah - I recommend the puppy training classes, but it will come in time. I have two fur babies - sadie and billy - one a lurcher border collie cross, and the other a chihuahua yorkie cross - so a right bag of frogs i got.

I got the real chocolate munchies at the mo, think coz i dont smoke and not drinking as don't want to sabotage any of my chances with this treatment, although it's probably ok. choc is one of my ony vices really so abit obsessed but the weight hasn't crept up on me yet  

Feline xxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Just been reading the post from the last couple of days. 

Pinpin - It sounds like i just need to be persistant then but without being a pain, if that's possible! June does seem like a life time away, i am so impatient! Good luck with your HSG. 

Feline - I have also just joined this thread and have already found it to be very helpful and friendly.  I think we will be having ICSI too, due to an op DH had when he was a teenager too; before they would refer us we had to a Urologist, so that lengthend the process.  Your wait for treatment isn't long either, so hopefully when it is our time the wait will be short. 

Jo - fantastic news about the scan, congratulations. 

Anyway, hi to everyone else, i better get back to work. 

Lauralou


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

10 days to go, my goodness the last three months have been hard. I'd welcome your comments on here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178766.msg2832464#msg2832464


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

AARGHHHHHHHHHHH!!    I done a long long personal post and I don't know what I did but I lost it!!!  It'll take me too long to do it again and I'm really not well and shattered but I wanted to say a big thank you to you all for all your nice messages (I have to say I  )  and also a big congratulations to Jo and seeing the bubba's h/b      You and dh must be so relieved and I hope we can join you in about 3 weeks time   

Didi as one girl said it's a lucky thread so it's your turn next babe   

Jack, you won't be too far behind     with all the other girls about to start tx (If only I had a magic wand!!) Jack can't go to the link you put on it just take me to all the boards so not sure where I'm suppose to go  

Hello everybody and sorry for lack of personals but will try again at the week-end  

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178766.msg2832464#msg2832464

Is this it  , not very thread literate


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

That's better


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Good morning and what a beautiful morning it is too - really lifts your spirits seeing sun and blue skies.

Sabine - hope all goes well with the HSG next Tuesday and great news that you've managed to bring your appointment forward by a few weeks - fingers crossed it will sneak forward again.

Wombly - blimey, is the Special K diet hard? I'm not sure I could do it, although I think I may have no choice in a few weeks time . Well done on the weight loss 
How fab that you and Feline will probably be cycle buddies - it must make a big difference to your sanity, I'd imagine!

Lauralou - sorry my daffy pregnancy brain is taking hold again and I can't remember where you are at? Are you awaiting your first appointment or have you had that now?

Didi - sorry to hear you're still feeling poo!  Hopefully next week's downregging will fly by and your Baseline scan will show that everything is good to go.

JustP - is work easing at all for you? Great to hear that the MindBody course is going so well. How long does it run for? It must be a real tonic to meet the other girls.

Jo - how are things with you? Have the ligament stretches eased at all?

Sarah - so how is Basil! Keeping you and Dh on your toes no doubt. Have the cats accepted him yet?
Huge congratulations on your weight loss - that's great going! 

Sleepy - now I'm sorry I'm being rubbish, but where are you now in tx? Are you still stimming and do you have a date for EC yet?

Lou - yay! Lou's back! €3 for a TWIX!!!!! Yikes! Everyone is saying how pricey the European holidays are now.
That sounds like a good plan not focusing too much on charting temps etc and just finding time to chill - after all that's when you've had your most successes isn't it - although they had very sad outcomes . 
I'm sending you lots of    that this is a good year for you Lou.
In fact I'm sending it to everyone as it needs to be a good year for all of us!
    

Tanya - hope you're having a great time in Ireland and everyone is making a huge fuss over Jessica. How is she?

Feline20 - Hi & welcome to the thread. You asked about alternative therapies and I had acupuncture on this last cycle and think it made a huge difference, not only to help me relax but also to the final result.
Try not to be too anxious about the meds as they really do affect different people in different ways - I never really had any side effects from downregging (other than sore sinuses) but know that some of the other girls have had a dreadful time.
I too didn't dare risk booking any holidays and as such it's now been over a year since my last holiday and boy am I desperate for one! 

Jack - ooh not long to go now for you! Yes I agree with everything you and the others said on the other thread - good advice too! 

Sam - why are not well my lovely? Just pregnancy niggles or do you have a bug thing?
Have you told the girls your news yet?

Clarabel - how are you? Hope everything is going really well and you're making lots of friends at your NCT classes.

Hello to anyone I've missed off 

Well we had another growth scan on Thursday and it's estimated that Marvin is about 6.5lbs now. I have to go for an internal examination at 39+4weeks with a view to being induced as they won't allow me to go over my due date .
However I'll be doing whatever I can to try and bring things on naturally before then  - although DH has begged me to not do anything until he's had a good bash at the decorating!   
Oh and talking of which - can anyone recommend a really good chippy that's a dab hand at hanging doors? Sarah, I know you've had one - is he any good?

Have fantastic sunny Saturdays everyone

Liz
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry, always feel like a bit of an intruder on this thread as am not a QM girl!  But anyway Liz just to answer you question had EC yesterday, got 9 eggs and 8 fertilised.  So fingers crossed all will go well.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok, enjoy this lovely sunny day, xx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

It is indeed lovely to see the blue skies and am quite looking forward to taking my two dogs out in a bit, which I wasn't feeling so much of in previous weeks.

Sabine – Good luck with the HSG, remember to take some painkillers beforehand to minimise any discomfort, but really it doesn't hurt so you'll be ok.

Wombly – Hows the special K diet going? Are you allowed to eat anything in between? I do eat special k - but not in a diet way - I end up sitting in bed eating it out of the box (i don't like milk) and before I know it half a box is gone - lol!! I keep hearing about people who didn't respond to the drugs and am hoping when I start taking them in March that they have the desired affect.

Can I just clarify - downregging starts from the sniffing doesn't it and not from injection?? The injections is just for stimulating the follicles right?

JustP – MindBody course sounds interesting - glad you're feeling the benefit from it.

Liz -So glad your pregnancy is nearly done and wish you all the luck for the birth - not long to go!!!

Sarah – How many cats do you have and what does Basil make of them - how old is he now?

I really really want to book a holiday but I need to save my holiday days in case we book a wedding in a las vegas hotel chapel later in the year depending in how the treatment goes. It may have to be postponed. We're still saving at this stage anyway but we just want to elope and get away. At least the sun is out today - must keep up the positive energy - some days easier than others - must keep up today!!
  
Hope everyone's feeling upbeat.

If this cycle doesn't work then I will definitely consider acupuncture -does anyone know of any good ones around the Epsom/Ewell area, so I can make some enquiries at least?
I just want to get the meds bit done with so if it is uncomfortable I can get it out of the way. I will make sure I do lots of pilates round that time and meditation.
Although I have no hols booked I got a night's break away in a month to the waterpark at alton towers for a bday so that should be a laugh and a good distraction.

So how many of you on this thread are actually pregnant then? It's quite encouraging to see there's a few. And how many girls are going through ICSI opposed to general IVF?
To anyone I've missed off hi, and hope all is well with you all - so hard familiarising myself to you all as there are a few of ya.

Feline xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

sleepy dwarf said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry, always feel like a bit of an intruder on this thread as am not a QM girl! But anyway Liz just to answer you question had EC yesterday, got 9 eggs and 8 fertilised. So fingers crossed all will go well.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok, enjoy this lovely sunny day, xx


Sleepy - you certainly shouldn't feel like an intruder as girls have had tx at Woking Nuffield, Hammersmith, Lister etc but we all have a common link with QM's at one point or another plus some people have had natural BFP's.
HUGE congratulations on 8 fertlised eggs - fingers crossed that they all go on to become healthy and happy little embies
    

Feline - we had a list going somewhere showing who was where with tx - I'll see if I can find the last version and will post it

Liz
xxx


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

HI girls
I'm going to try and do a few brief personals but I have to say have been given a strict quota by DH who I've been neglecting all day. It really is a gorge day isn;t it. It really warms the soul.

Sabine - really really impressed with your in person persistence at QMs - you deserve to have had that appt brought forward. Good for you and good luck for Tuesday - let us know how you go.

Sam - hope you're not feeling too unwell.

Liz - you know what they say to bring on labour  Maybe DH will prefer that to the decorating? (P.S. those shooting pains have dies down a bit but still def getting those ligament tearing sensations every time I move quickly - I'm thinking of them as encouraging signs though these days )

Sleepy - well done you on your egg collection and having 8fertilised. That is amazing? Which day are they on now? When are you going for transfer? Are you going to go to blast? I know how tough this bit is having it in my very recent memories. You have a fab number though so am keeping everything crossed for a great result for you

Tanya - glad to hear you're having fun in Ireland. Hope you're managing to rest a bit while everyone else spoils Jess.

JustP - so lovely to see you on here for the odd message, so long as we don;t interfere with the course protocol. We're always thinking of you 
Feline - in answer to your Q about downregging. It really depends which clinic you are at. I expected to have to sniff for downregging but at Hammersmith they give you injections. If you're worried about injections please don;t be. i was cacking it and they are completely painless, especially if you do them yourself (a bit like when you used to thread a bit of cotton throughyour finger tip at school - or was that just me ? )

Oh and also - on your note re: Single embryo transfer, I'm not sure whether I'd choose it if I were in your shoes (in fact I know I wouldn't have because of how desperate we all feel when we get to the point when we're having treatment), but if they give you no choice then hopefully my story will give you some hope. We only managed to get 4 eggs, only one of which was mature. It fertilised and now I have a bun in the oven. I am evidence that it really does only take one...

I think we're all fantasising about holidays (as well as babies) at the moment. We haven't had one for almost a year and I'd love to go. We're thinking we'll probwait and then do one in May but I could go tomorrow if I had the choice....

Wombly and Sarah - well done on the diets. I'm super impressed. My DH has been trying to keep me on the straight and narrow but this week has involved a lot of chocolate indulgence. I blame it on you Liz. You encouraged me!

Jack - can't believe how close you are now. We'll all be routing for you.   

To all of you (and those I've missed), I just want to say thanks so much for all thinking of me for the scan and for all your lovely congrats. They mean so much to me.

Anyway girls. Enjoy the rest of this beautiful day
Loads of love
Jo
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay this was the latest version I found of our list and tried to update it where I can but please feel free to add in anything that has been missed or is wrong

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis/investigatory tests etc:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09

*Waiting to Start:*
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Feline20 - March ICSI
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister
Toffeecat - first week in Feb at QM
SarahTM - March IVF at Hammersmith
LauraLou - ?

*Downregging:*
Didi -Feb/March ICSI

*Stimming:*

*2ww/PUPO:*
Sleepy Dwarf - awaiting ET date?

*Waiting for First Scan:*

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM's ICSI)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Jo - baby due ? (Hammersmith ICSI)
Samia - baby due ? (natural BFP)

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again soon?
Bel - get well soon
Lou Demi - having fun trying naturally 

Please add yourselves in if I've forgotten you

Liz
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello everybody, hope you are all well after a warm week-end  

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis/investigatory tests etc:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09

Waiting to Start:
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Feline20 - March ICSI
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister
Toffeecat - first week in Feb at QM
SarahTM - March IVF at Hammersmith
LauraLou - ?

Downregging:
Didi -Feb/March ICSI

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:
Sleepy Dwarf - awaiting ET date?

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)
Jo - baby due ? (Hammersmith ICSI)
Samia - due 29/10/09   (natural BFP)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 7lb 6oz (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again soon?
Bel - get well soon
Lou Demi - having fun trying naturally  

Please add yourselves in if I've forgotten you


Sam


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. I have just added my date.

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis/investigatory tests etc:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09
LauraLou - 1st appoint at QM 11/06/09

Waiting to Start:
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Feline20 - March ICSI
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister
Toffeecat - first week in Feb at QM
SarahTM - March IVF at Hammersmith


Downregging:
Didi -Feb/March ICSI

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:
Sleepy Dwarf - awaiting ET date?

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
AnnaF – twins due 11/7/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)
Jo - baby due ? (Hammersmith ICSI)
Samia - due 29/10/09  (natural BFP)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 7lb 6oz (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again soon?
Bel - get well soon
Lou Demi - having fun trying naturally  

Lauralou


----------



## Anna F (May 23, 2008)

Hi all, I haven't posted for ages but have been keeping an eye on everyones news.  Things going well so far with the twin pregnancy - due date now a few days earlier, have amended on the list below.

Have a 22 week scan at St Peters, Chertsey next week - so far I've been impressed with the care I've received from there (I had heard lots of negative stories).

Anyway, hello to the new arrivals - I am I suppose a QM success story - second ICSI treatment (first was at Chelsea & Westminster) at QM's resulted in a twin pregnancy, we used frozen sperm due to male factor.

Anyway, work for me is manic (I'm a lawyer, working in london) - firm made a load of people redundant just after christmas and 2 weeks later we were landed with a load of new work so the rest of us are having to work our socks off - still, I am actually pleased to still have a job!!

I'm getting bigger by the day, found some lovely maternity clothes in blooming marvellous in Guildford.

Anyway, good luck to all those about to start a cycle.

Anna F
xx
Waiting first appointment/diagnosis/investigatory tests etc:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09
LauraLou - 1st appoint at QM 11/06/09

Waiting to Start:
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Feline20 - March ICSI
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister
Toffeecat - first week in Feb at QM
SarahTM - March IVF at Hammersmith


Downregging:
Didi -Feb/March ICSI

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:
Sleepy Dwarf - awaiting ET date?

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
AnnaF – twins due 7/7/09 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)
Jo - baby due ? (Hammersmith ICSI)
Samia - due 29/10/09  (natural BFP)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 7lb 6oz (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again soon?
Bel - get well soon
Lou Demi - having fun trying naturally


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I hope you all had fab weekends girls!  Anna F nice to see you back and that all is well with the twins  

Everyone else just wanted to say don't hesitate to pm me your ******** user name.  As with everyone else please strictly no mention of tx and trying to conceive as i have several work colleagues on there!  Feel free however to comment about anything else.  I have put some wedding photos, holiday pictures etc... i hope this takes minds off tx a bit 

I've updated the list below with my own bit.  I have to say I am bit anxious about HSG on tuesday this week.  Not so much worried about the actual procedure but about the result.  feeling somewhat confused about the way i feel about this.  

Anyway better go, Kisses to all  

Waiting first appointment/diagnosis/investigatory tests etc:
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09 - HSG 24/02/09 - Doc appoint 22/04/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09
LauraLou - 1st appoint at QM 11/06/09

Waiting to Start:
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Feline20 - March ICSI
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister
Toffeecat - first week in Feb at QM
SarahTM - March IVF at Hammersmith


Downregging:
Didi -Feb/March ICSI

Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:
Sleepy Dwarf - awaiting ET date?

Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM’s IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM’s ICSI)
WendyP – baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM’s)
AnnaF – twins due 7/7/09 (QM’s ICSI)
Bee – baby due ? (QM’s IVF)
Jo - baby due ? (Hammersmith ICSI)
Samia - due 29/10/09  (natural BFP)

Lovely Babies:
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM’s IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM’s ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 7lb 6oz (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

Taking a Break:
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again soon?
Bel - get well soon
Lou Demi - having fun trying naturally


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just a quick one, i am at work!

Good news, just received a phone call from QM they have had a cancellation and i am going in to see the nurse on Thursday! So pleased, i wasn't looking forward to the long wait that i did have!!

Hope you are all well. 

LauraLou


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay - great news LauraLou - hope all goes well

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning girlies

Hope you're all well, had a nice weekend and are raring to go this week?!!

Think this could be a long one so beware!!...

Lou - lovely to hear from you. Yikes to the 12 euro Twix - hope you didn't eat too many?!! And good for you not buying a diary. I hope that's helping you not to obsess? I guess I'm lucky in a way having been told that there is such a slim chance of ever conceiving naturally - at least I can now  without having to work out what the due date would be if it worked!

Clarabel - hope you're well and enjoying the NCT classes?

Liz - OMG I think this means that you are less than three weeks away? I hope DH has strict instruction to less us know the minute you go in to labour or at least give birth? Please tell him immediate family and then FF girls should be next on the contact list!!  How are you feeling? Bag packed and can't wait to meet Marving or is there a little trepidation? The man who did our doors did a great job but boy was it painful?! He supplies reclaimed period doors and then brings them over and fits them with or without glass, panels etc. He does a good job but he talks you to death, spends hours on the phone and it took him four days to fit 3 doors as he's so disorganised!! If you still want his number then let me know but don't say I didn't warn you and he won't fit the doors unless he supplies them.

Tanya, hope you're having a fab time in Ireland and that Jessica's still a joy.

Feline, I would definitely recommend acupuncture. Quite a few of us use a lovely lady in St Margarets called Hilary Haynes (www.hilaryhaynes.co.uk). If you're interested let me know and I'll pm you her mobile number and email address. Our puppy is 9+4 weeks! His name is Basil and I am just booking him in to Puppy Training classes in a month's time. In the meantime I'm going to order the book Wombly recommended as he's only managing to get to the pad about 50% of the time and the rest of the time I keep standing it!! We will soon have shares in Kitchen Roll and pet friendly disinfectant!! Glad to hear that your tx starts very soon. So are you just on the pill for a month and then start downregging next month? Is that how it works?

PinPin - glad your persistency has paid off - you'll get your appt next week at this rate!! Good luck for your HSG tomorrow. I had one a couple of years ago and was told to take Nurofen beforehand but I didn't and really didn't find it too bad. I know what you mean about feeling confused about the results - I'm just waiting for AF so I can book my HSG. In one way I want there to be a problem so that we can fix it and then go on to get a BFP but on the other hand I have a feeling that removing both my tubes will be the fix which takes away any tiny hope we might have of a natural conception which will be quite hard. You look gorgeous in your wedding photo on ******** by the way.

Jack - not long 'til your tx starts at the Lister. I really really hope that this one is THE ONE for you. 

Wombly - well done on your weight loss. Not sure how I've done this week - I've been sooooo tired that I haven't been very good at keeping track and have let a few biccies pass my lips - just hoping that I've been so busy that I haven't eaten the quantity I normally would. Unfrotunately the scales don't lie so I'll let you know after my weigh in later! How's the gorgeous Monte? I'm going to be ordering that book you recommended as there's still a month 'til we can start puppy training and although we've taught him to sit, we haven't been so good at teaching him not too pee on the kitchen floor yet!! How you feeling about tx now?

Didi - hope you had a relaxing weekend and that you're feeling much better and embracing this tx in a positive, happy spirit? 

Anna - thanks for the feedback about St Peter's. I've heard some terrible things about them but also heard that they're much improved so it's good to have that confirmed by you too. Glad you got some good maternity togs - wonder how long they'll last with twin pg?!!

Lauralou - excellent news about the cancellation on Thursday - that's a vast improvement on June isn't it? I'm surprised PinPin didn't manage to get that date!!!! Let us know how you get on.

Sleepy - excellent news on your 8 embies. When's ET?

Sam - how are you feeling? Sickness kicked in already? Have you told Aaliyah or are you waiting a while?

JustP - lovely to hear from you and glad the course is going well. Really hope it helps you sort out the emotional side of this madness so that you feel ready to go again soon.

Jo - I laughed so much when I read about threading cotton through your fingertips!! It looks like it's just you and me!! I used to sew cotton through all my fingertips and make my sister watch and then threaten to do it to her if she was naughty!! (she's 8 years younger than me and still reminds me of these little things that I strongly deny of course!!!). Hope you had a lovely chilled weekend. Only a few weeks to go until you can tell all your friends your fab news.

Hi to anyone I've missed - it's getting more difficult to keep up on here!!

Not much from me, except that I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I can get on and book my HSG. It should be around 2nd March but I have been known to be a month late after tx so who knows? I'm also feeling extremely guilty as one of my two cats is going through hell with the puppy. He hates him with a passion, won't go near him and as a result hardly comes inside - I'm worried he'll move out  poor Spongo! Fidget (the one that I thought would have the biggest problem) is coming to terms with him and although she still hisses and won't go near him, she does sit at a safe distance and watch him so there's hope there!!

Just to make this mammoth post a bit longer I thought I'd update the Hall of Fame:

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis/investigatory tests etc:*
Pinpin - 1st appoint at QM 12/02/09 - HSG 24/02/09 - Doc appoint 22/04/09
Rachelle - 1st appoint 11/02/09
LauraLou - 1st appoint at QM 26/02/09

*Waiting to Start:*
Wombly - March/April ICSI
Feline20 - March ICSI
Jackeen - March IVF at the Lister
Toffeecat - first week in Feb at QM
SarahTM - Waiting for AF so can book HSG and hopefully have FET at Hammersmith in April?

*
Downregging:*
Didi -Feb/March ICSI

*Stimming:

2ww/PUPO:*
Sleepy Dwarf - awaiting ET date?

*Waiting for First Scan:

Waiting for New Arrival:*
Liz - Marvin due on 15/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - baby due 20/04/09 (QM's ICSI)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 7/7/09 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Jo - baby due ? (Hammersmith ICSI)
Samia - due 29/10/09 (natural BFP)

*Lovely Babies:*
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 7lb 6oz (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 weighing a lovely 7lb 9oz (Woking Nuffield FET)

*Taking a Break:*
JustP - Hopefully will be starting again soon?
Bel - get well soon
Lou Demi - having fun trying naturally

Speak soon girlies.

lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry your intruder again!!  We are now going for blasts, can I ask the question for those of you that have been here before did you go for SET or DET??  Any advice welcome.

Sleepy xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Tell me what SET and DET mean and I'll tell you which we did (if either!!!).

Sarah x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry Single Embryo Transfer or Double Embryo Transfer!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh right sorry!!!

We had a DET but the embryologist was very concerned and trying to talk us in to a SET 'cos he was convinced given the quality of our blasts that we'd have twins - unfortunately it wasn't to be!

What are you thinking of going for?

Sarah x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Sorry Sarah, how insensitive of me.   

Am in between both as you say mightn't work anyway, but if we did end up with twins just a bit worried about miscarriage, premature birth, things being wrong with them.

It is such a roller coaster journey and different for everyone.  I am grateful to even be in this position, but maybe on Wednesday choice will be taken from us, might only have one.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

It wasn't insensitive at all - I'm fine really so don't worry.

Now you need to get some PMA Sleepy!     You will have at least two blasts ready and waiting for you on Wednesday!  And it will definitely work whether you decide on the SET or the DET.  

I was just thinking I wanted the best odds as it was our 3rd IVF plus we've had two FETs all of which have resulted in bfns (one biochemical) and didn't give much thought to the miscarriage stats etc, so you're doing the right thing.  I really think that the embryologists are a great source of info and will give you good advice.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sleepy

We also went to blasts on my last cycle and had 2 blasts put back (they were both good quality) but only one took, resulting in Marvin

Hope that helps

Hi Sarah!  

Liz
xxx


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello Girls

Just a quick one for Sleepy but promise to catch up with more personnals soon.

My first tx was SET but that wasn't through choice.  Only 1 embie fertilised out of 16 eggs.
My 2nd was DET 
My 3rd was kinda both!!  From blasts, we went for a DET but one got left on the tubey thing (what's that called again - I always thing of cafetiere!?), so for a few minutes we were a SET but then the other joined him and we were a DET!

I don't think that there is a right or wrong answer.  There's plus and minuses for both and a squillion different things to factor in.  I know this isn't helping much, but I just wanted to say it to show that we all understand what a roller-coaster ride this is.  

Lots of     to you  xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi JustP - how are you? Are you sneaking on at work or are you home early?

  

Liz
x


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sneaking on at work because everyone is left for various reasons. I share an office with a few people so it's not so easy to post, plus I hardly ever have the time. I wish it was because I was home early.

Am trying to stay positive today, despite being asked YET AGAIN whether I am pregnant (only this time the person patted my belly too - and knew that I'd had IVF 4 months ago!!) So,anyway, I decided to watch this again to make me smile. It never fails. I'd love everyone on here to watch it too (you'll need sound). I'm sure you may have seen it but it's just made me laugh and I want to pass that on.






  

/links


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Look how earrly I got home from work tonight!  Seven days until I start the pill.  Yipee!

I hope you're all well

Liz, three weeks to go, my goodness that makes me sad in a wya as we cycled together.  I hope you're 'officially on maternity leave' now.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

hi everyone

Just a quick one from me to say that DH phoned QM today to get his SA results and was told all is within normal parameters.  As per my instructions he asked for specific figures but was told that these weren't given over the phone but would be given during appointment with doctor on 22nd april. Argghhh, why do you have to fight for everything like that ? 

Now i am very scared about tomorrow, can't thing of anything else tonight and i'm starting to imagine some horrible outcome. DH's results being good surely means that the issue lies with me and who knows it could be terrible news  
I'm working form home tomorrow, Dh is leaving work early to come with me to QM at 3.30pm

Anyway, Laura well done bringing your appointment forward girl!

Sarah, saw the pictures on ********, your puppy is sooooo cute .... I'm jealous, I want one too !!!!! You and your DH make a lovely couple and will make beautiful babies soon. Hoepfully the cat's moving out is only temporary, they will get used to each other it will just take a bit of time for them to adjust... I think !  


Jo, you have some lovely pictures on ********, you looked lovely on your wedding, oh and i hope that cornbeef sandwich was good   you must enjoy eating what you fancy now you have the perfect excuse !! How are you feeling anyway?

Samia, lovely piccies of the children on ********! You go girl and get that family growing as big as you can !!

Justp - that video made me laugh   - how insensitive of that person to have said a done what she did - she should get beaten down!   if it can make you feel any better another girl from the office announced she is pregnant with her second child today.... I couldn't even muster the strentgh to go over to congratulate... i'll have to do it at some point 'coz it'll be difficult to avoid her for the next 7 months or so bearing in mind she seats about 10 meters away from me!

Kisses to everyone else!

Pinpin x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Quick one from me tonight: Jackeen is that early for you?     Wouldn't want to see what you call late  

Pinpin thanks for your lovely comment about the girls, your pictures are also very very nice  .  Good luck for tomorrow hun, you WILL be fine I'm sure and as I said to you in my pm I conceived Aaliyah 5 days after my first one so you never know you might just need a bit of pipe cleaning        

Hello everybody and I will try tomorrow to do personals  

Night night all,

Sam


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 

Hope Monday has treated u ok

I stopped obsessing about diary dates also when the urologist told us we are unlikely to conceive naturally because of low counts. I don't think I know anyone else in their twenties with our conundrum.

Clarabel - hope you're well and enjoying the NCT classes?

The acupuncture sounds good. I've just started reflexology too. I go on the pill from 3rd day of next cycle so in 8 days then 3.5 weeks later I start downregging.

PinPin -  Let us know how the hsg goes. 

I know with SET and DET there are pros and cons so decided I will ask for 2 but will have to settle with whatever decision they make as they are the professionals. I just know though how peed off I will be if they put one in and it doesn't take.

I'm very impressed impressed with the persistance with appointments and that it does actually pay off - it's encouraging.

So does EC hurt? Or do the sedatives make it so blurry that not memorable?

Do u know what, I thought u were all mad   talking bout threading cotton through fingertips but it's all starting to come back to me now, and yes I beleive I did do that as a child. How funny! 

Hi to everyone i have missed - my eyes are so heavy so i'm going to turn in shortly.

I am almost excited the meds starts soon, although its only the pill to begin with, but it's all becoming real!!

Speak to u all soon 
Feline


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Pinpin said:


> Now i am very scared about tomorrow, can't thing of anything else tonight and i'm starting to imagine some horrible outcome. DH's results being good surely means that the issue lies with me and who knows it could be terrible news


Hi Sabine

Just to wish you all the best for tomorrow. Great news that DH's results are good but please don't think that that means that there is a problem with you.
Both myself and DH were fine in all our tests (including free spill from both tubes in my HSG) and therefore came under the classification as unexplained, which as frustrating as it is to not be able to pinpoint the reason for not conceiving, it at least managed to also rule things out.
Fingers crossed that both tubes are nice and clear for you   

Liz
xxx

Will catch up with everyone else tomorrow


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and I thought that maybe it was time to get the sweepstake going so please feel free to have a stab at guessing all about Marvin

http://www.expectnet.com/games/StarvinMarvin

Liz
xxx

/links


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Liz,

When is your due date? What is 51cms in inches?  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

15th March and I have no idea I'm afraid    

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

That's it my bet is in but wasn't sure about the inches bit so left it at the preset number   

Hope you're all well  

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

morning girls!

Am i the only one crazy enough to bet that Marvin is a GIRL!!  

I almost went for birth date of 7th march as it's my birthday but thought that really was unlikely !  

Pinpin x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh that's too many parameters to bet on!!  Now aren't I owed a bottle of Rose from Beetle's baby?!!  What's the prize for you Liz?!

Pinpin - I went for a girl too!!  

Have a nice day now!

Sarah x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

BTW Samia 51cm = 20.1 inches so you got it about right there  

x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant thanks for that Pinpin and   for today hun you'll be fine  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Ooh that's too many parameters to bet on!! Now aren't I owed a bottle of Rose from Beetle's baby?!! What's the prize for you Liz?!


Yes you are Sarah!    I meant to bring you one the last time we met up

I think whoever is closest to sex, date & maybe time will be enough and I'll get them a bottle of something lovely   

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and how's Basil? Mad as a mad thing?

xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Madder!!!  He's gorgeous but naughty!  I'll post a new pic up when I have a moment.  

Today I need to work and then I have to clear out my kitchen cupboards, ready for the plasterer who's coming tomorrow.

All go as usual!

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

whoa - slow down there my lovely! 

  

xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

oh girls - i'm not doing very well with the nerves this morning, i'm getting myself all worked up and worrying that they are going to find something sinister this afternoon like lumps, masses that will be cancer and that they'll send me for further investigation.  It's the fear of the unknown that i have been waiting for so long to get to the stage that it can now be investigated and will provide some answers that in some ways I don't want to know about if it's bad news. I know it's very pessimistic but ever since i was diagnosed with Ulcerative colitis (like Crohn's disease) 5 years ago I just find it hard to be optmistic when i go for investigation. I've never had a transvaginal scan and HSG before so they'll be looking somewhere in my body that's not been checked out before and it's scary. Also with all that media going on with Jade Goody's cancer is not helping. Sorry for the drama, i'm trying hard to concentrate on work this morning but can't hold back the tears and finding myself sobbing in the living room  I can't wait for DH to come home. I haven't told anyone except you girls and 2 close friends that i'm having the transvaginal scan & HSG this afternoon.
I'm just convinced that too many things were going well for me in my life for it to continue and that I will be punished for the happy moments i have had. I'm normally such a happy person, I can't believe what this is doing to me.

Sorry i'm completely rubbish, sorry sorry, i just had to get this off my chest, i'm very scared and rubbish.

x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Pinpin hun         The scan is not painful at all, just a bit weird at first having somebody prodding around your bits but otherwise fine. The dye bit is just to see if everything is free flowing    Reg cancer you need to have a swab taken and analysed (smear test) in order to see if there is any cancer so please don't worry hun you will be fine and route to finding an answer to the problems     Thinking of you  
Lots of love and  

Sam


----------



## JustP (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Pinpin honey         .  I wish I was there with you to give you a proper hug.

I do understand how nerve wracking it is.  I was very scared when I went to have mine but it was over before I knew it.  They did find blocked tubes when I had it done but that meant that as they had found something, we were able to focus on moving forward.  At least I knew what the issue was and it was blessing for me because I had experience severe pains for years and years and finally I had an explanation for them!

But then there are other people who have an HSG and are given the all clear.  Try to focus on what Liz said, there was nothing wrong with either her or her DH and she's a very good advert to listen to!

Your breathing is probably making you feel anxious too. You can slow it down a bit as that'll help you relax a little.  It's completely understandable that you are worried and this will be making your breath quicker because you are panicking.  Try to breathe in through your nose counting to 3 and out through your mouth as slowly as possible counting to at least 4 or 5.  Keep doing this and you'll feel calmer very quickly (it really does work).  Take a couple of ibruprofens too as this will help your muscles relax a little. 

It'll be the afternoon before you know it and the doctors will tell you that everything looks fine.

Put on some relaxing or happy music to help you relax too.  Try to take your mind away from thinking about the what-could-be's as you don't know what they are yet and there might not even be any.  

I wish I could give you a big squeeze and cuddle.  
        
Lots of love honey xxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you very much Samia and Justp for your reassuring comments. It's good to hear about your own experiences of this, I don't why i am such a big worrier.
The breathing tips really helped to stop the tears Justp.  When I read your comments i realised that i was indeed breathing very fast with my cheeks drenched so I did the breathing thing and managed to calm down and to have shower, i had to do the breathing thing another few times as i was starting to panic again a bit. I'm just about to take some paracetamol now as I can't take ibuprofen due to UC (hopefully will have the same effect as ibuprofen). You'll also be proud to hear that I'm listening to Blue, All rise on the radio right now, it's kind of cheer up song isn't it?! 
DH is leaving work now so should be home in half an hour, then he can make his way to QM with his very worried DW.

x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Pinpin, sorry I missed you earlier but I'm sure it'll all be fine and you can tick that box off your list.  As JustP said, if they find something like blocked tubes then at least you can work to resolve these issues so you get your bfp but the chances are they'll find nothing and you'll be starting ivf before you know it.

Go for a nice dinner on the way home to take your mind off it.

(hope you get the gorgeous doctor who did mine - it definitely made it a bit easier!!!).

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh Pin Pin, bless you

I am sorry I am too late with my post

Feeling vulnerable and upset at this time is totally normal and we have all been there and can vouch for that.! 

You will start to feel alot more in control when you start having tests as you will get answers! They are not looking for naything sinsiter as Sam said.They are looking at the strucure of the pelvis and any blockages etc It is really to dissount these before moving forward. Even if there is anything wrong - it will get fixed.

I wish i could give you a hug! if you want to meet up for coffee I am happy to be a shoulder


Go out tonight. have a few glasses of wine and congratulate yourself. You are one step closer to getting your baby.

Feel free to PM me

Lots of love 
dids


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

First thank you so much for your lovely posts today.  Justp  , Samia  , Sarah   and Didi   thank you for trying to keep me sane when i was being totally irrational and i was so upset    Sarah I didn't get the gorgeous doctor i'm afraid... it was actually a woman!  

Anyway, it went well ! HSG showed both tubes are opened   as for the scan she said that from the images on the screen it all looked normal and that she would develop the pictures tonight and send them to the doctor for him to confirm at my appointment.

Talking about appointment I presented myself at the desk again and managed to get the appointment brought forward by another 3 weeks to the 1st of April !!!    They could have even given me one on the 18th march but this was right in the middle of our skiing week, argh!

Like you said Didi and Sarah we can eliminate potential causes as the tests are being done at leasy.  I wonder what they'll say now and why it's not working though... Anyway I can think about this later, for now i'm relieved it's done and was fine.

Didi - how are you doing ?

Sarah - has the cat moved back in?

everyone else how are you?

Feeling exhausted, so I think I'm going to go to bed early - can't even have a glass of wine as i have to take the antibiotics  

Thank you again so much girls you really are the best  

Pinpin xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sabine

Great news that the HSG showed that both tubes are clear and the ultrasound showed all was normal too    . 

I think it's a process of elimination with the tests so they can then find the best tx route for you both and I'm sure at your appointment they'll be able to run through exactly what they'd like to do next    

Also great news on getting the appointment brought forward again - that date will be here in no time

Evening to everyone else too  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry to anyone that read the post above before I modified it - part of it sounded really crappy and I really didn't mean it to  

xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh now I want to know what it said Liz!!!    

Come on 'fess up!!

Sx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning!

Thank you Liz  , you said before that they never found anything wrong with you and your DH but where they able to put their finger on what might have prevent you from falling pregnant naturally?  Sorry to ask like that, I find your success story an inspiration as so far sounds like we may be in same boat (still results of day 3 bloods to come back though).

Sarah - me too i want to know what that post said now! Come on Liz confess!   

Have a fun day at work or not to everyone else !
Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sabine

I pretty much said what you've just asked, but when I read back it sounded like a right old whinging, moany post, which I really didn't mean it to!  
Just feeling very overtired, exhausted and hormonal at the moment - sorry!

No they never were able to offer any explanation for our lack of success other than PCOS, for which I was initially prescribed Clomid to help regularise my ovulation - although 12 cycles later there was still nothing.
I still have no idea at all why this cycle was successful, but as Julie said to me at the beginning "we know how to get great grade embryos, we just don't know how to make them stick".
It is very frustrating having 'unexplained' on your file as it offers no apparent reason for repeated failure but it also gives hope in some strange way.

Anyway I hope this post doesn't sound bad (like last night's one did!) and remember that each test that is done can rule out another reason and brings you one step closer to achieving your ultimate goal - a lovely BFP!!!!

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sleepy - not sure if today is your ET day (I think it is) so just to say that I hope it goes/went brilliantly well for you and those blasts are snuggling into their new home for the next 8 months!

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls – sorry I haven’t been on for a while but due to a change around in the office my boss is now sitting behind me!!!! The cheek of it!! This ultimately means I can’t spend any time on here unless he goes for a meeting  

So i have to be quick:

Sabine – glad your HSG & scan were okay – did you find it interesting or were you too nervous? Your nerves are quite understandable – this lark isn’t easy is it. 

Didi - how are you feeling? Not long for your baseline scan - Monday isn't it?

Sarah - glad the puppy is keeping you out of mishief  - savour these days as they don't stay puppies for long (although it feels like a lifetime when you're there!) and you will probably feel like you're going 1 step forward and 2 steps back with toilet training! I didn't use the pads in the end just tried to get him straight outside, we tried to put him out every hour & taught him to go with a 'be clean' but believe me it took months & months of training - he only just does it every time now (and he's nearly a year now) so don't worry if you're tearing your hair out - its quite normal! Also - you asked how I was feeling about tx now - still much the same, can't get excited about it, I don't think its going to work so would rather not go through with it but feel I have to (if that makes sense  ) plus its free! I think I used all my positivity on my last cycles! I am enjoying life at the moment and feel like its an interruption!

Liz -    sorry you're feeling a bit crappy at the moment - its quite understandable! Be nice to yourself maybe have a spa treatment or a big slab of chocolate cake (or both!)

JustP - I see those classes are doing you good - you sound nice & calm and I assume that's where you got those breathing techniques from?

Samia - how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else too - better go!!!! Wombly x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Wombly - I think I'll take your advice and try going out with him 'cos the pads only work occasionally and the rest of the time I'm cleaning up the floor!! Hopefully your lack of enthusiasm for the next tx will mean it'll work and your entire life will be interrupted with a baby very soon!!

Liz - I hope you're taking it dead easy now and getting all the r&r you can? I'm so excited for you!! Maybe having your tummy painted would relax you? It's the latest craze in face painting/body art - http://www.jax.org.uk/cgi-bin/webgallery/webgallery.cgi?action=view&catid=14 Mad!!! 

Pinpin - glad the HSG went OK. We're unexplained too which is very frustrating when you want to be able to 'fix' your problem but as Liz said it does give you hope. The cat has come back but won't go anywhere near the dog still!!

Hi to everyone else. We have the plasterers in the kitchen today and I was dreading it as there is nowhere else to leave Basil securely. So far so good though, he's currently curled up asleep beside me at my desk!! So sweet! Remind me I said that when he's poohed on the carpet won't you?!!!

Gotta get on girls, speak very soon.

Sarah xxx

/links


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

SarahTM said:


> Liz - I hope you're taking it dead easy now and getting all the r&r you can? I'm so excited for you!! Maybe having your tummy painted would relax you? It's the latest craze in face painting/body art - http://www.jax.org.uk/cgi-bin/webgallery/webgallery.cgi?action=view&catid=14 Mad!!!


Hmmmm - that's NOT a good look is it?   

Aw bless Basil - what a cutie - we still need to see photos of him you know! Well I've seen the gorgeous ones on ******** but when you get the chance please post some on here.

Still pretty busy with work and home sorting to be honest but I'm ensuring I get my afternoon sleeps in. DH is trying to get me to stop working but it's not that easy when there are loose ends that need tying up! We have a big client meeting on Friday morning and I'm hoping that will be my last time at work (I'll be almost 38 weeks by then!!!! ). I keep reading about people going on m/l at 34 weeks and feel so envious of them.
My visions of everything being all lovely and finished in time for Marvin's arrival just aren't materialising at the moment.
It would be so nice to be nesting and cleaning out kitchen cupboards and fluffing etc instead of frantically decorating and sorting out crap everywhere!

Good luck with the plasterers - I lurve newly plastered walls

Wombly - I completely understand how you feel about your next cycle. We were exactly the same (as I think everyone who's had failed cycles before feels). Each failure chips away at your confidence in tx working that little bit more doesn't it and as such you don't want to raise your hopes as the fall back down is harder but I think that is also a good attitude to have as when you do get that lovely BFP it is such a HUGE delight.
As long as you don't let it stress you - as you say JustP's course seems to be great and I agree - you seem very chilled at the moment, Just P
We'll all be sending you all lots & lots of    to more than make up for any that may not be with you at the moment 

Liz
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Liz - just to say yes I am officially PUPO, one good quality blast on board.  Others hadn't changed since Monday so no point doing anything with them.

Sarah - those bumps look a bit wrong, but intriguing to look at.  Funny what some people do.  Will have to post that link on my other threads!

Thanks again to everyone for advice over past couple of days.  xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay! Well done Sleepy on having that lovely little blast back on board. Sending you lots of       that it's getting nice and snuggled in!

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats Sleepy

Wombly i know how you feel. I am a nervous wreck at the moment. I just had to go to my business bank manager and ask for £2500 to pay towards Mondays treatment! And he said yes! We were about to pull the plug as we have had such an awful cash flow month in the business and we won't see cash until April.

Anyway base scan Monday. I dont feel at all confident about any of it to be honest. I look like crap and just want it to be over


Liz , sending you lots of hugs. Its not easy being preggers with your own business but try and take it easy. You will have a baby soon and it will all seem worth it

Sabine, I am here to chat whenever you want. This lark is hard going

Sarah, pup is simply gorgeous.

Just P, you sound so chilled. I want some of what you are taking!

best dash have a meeting to go to
dids


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

I'm going to attempt some personals but apologise in advance if I get it wrong!!

My god Liz 17 days only      Bet you kinda of can't wait now as I'm sure you're looking forward to getting your body back to yourself    Don't I owe somebody a bottle of something for Keira's birth??  

Sarah, how is Basil?  Is he the first puppy you've ever had?  Is his name final now?  I bet he's so much fun(maybe not cleaning the wee) When is your next tx?  I forgot if you're going for fresh or FET    6 th time lucky I'm sure    

Tanya, back from Ireland yet?  I hope you've had a lovely relaxing time and that Jessica got spoiled    Thanks a lot for the pms hun, they mean a lot  

Jo, how is the world looking from cloud 9 hun?  we hope to join you up there very soon when we go for our first scan    Hope you are well and not having too much m/s  

Wombly, hun try and stay positive as you know it's all a number's game and as QM is a lucky thread we're gonna get loads of BFPs shortly: you,Dids and Sarah   Can't believe your boss decided to seat right behind you!!  

Lou, lovely chatting to you on **  

Dids would love to give you a real cuddle but can't so it'll have to be one of those      Same as Wombly really and try and stay +ve as you never know and I'm hoping and   that all you girls get that BFP you all so deserve but I also understand why you feel like this!!  I used to tell myself every month it hadn't worked so when I did the test and it was -ve then the disappointment wasn't as bad if that makes any sense!!    Wishing you loads of luck for your next tx  

Pinpin, I'm so glad I was of some kind of help the other day and so so pleased that it all went fine.  Can't believe you've managed to bring the appt forward    You see if you really want something you've got to push for it otherwise nothing happens!! Well done and you're now one step nearer to getting that BFP  

Clarabel, how are you hun?  Long time no heard  

Jackeen how are things babe?  Where are you at right now reg tx? Hope everything's good with you and dh   

Sleepy,well done on being PUPO and hoping that the 2ww doesn't send you     

JustP, that course you're doing sounds great.  You seem so chilled out!!  Might need to take something like it after this pregnancy  

Hello everybody else I might have forgotten but as you can see I've tried so hard!!  Just hope I don't get to lose that post now  

As for me, I'm sure you're dying for some news: well I'm fine just feel dizzy sometimes and feel a bit nauseaus throughout the day but apart from that I have no sore boobs (maybe a bit veiny) but not fuller or anything!!    Which as led me to become a POAS addict!!  I've been doing 2 a day until yesterday and today when I've only done 1 a day!!  Made promise myself I won't buy anymore!!  It's starting to cost me a fortune!!  We still haven't told anyone (family included) as I don't know how they're gonna react!!  Kind of embarrassed   in a way!!!  And I've now arranged to go back to work after the easter hols and I'm not sure how I'm gonna hide a expanding stomach!!  Could blame leftovers from Keira I guess!! Oh well...........  Dh is been away to Abu Dhabi for a week and I can't wait to pick him up from the airport tomorrow    Well that was a long one from me   hope everybody's well.

Lots of babydust to all,

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Did I scare or offend anyone??    Oh well just to stop us falling off the front page  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Sleepy Congrats on being PUPO snuggle in little ones  

Sam Do you get an early scan or have to wait for 12 weeks    Yep we had a lovely time Jess got spolt and now doesn't like to stay down for any amount of time 

I have to look back through the posts but I hope everyone is well x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Was out on Friday night and still to hungover to post,    to all


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning All, 

Hope you are all well?

Liz - not long to go now. I have put my guess down! How are you doing?

Pinpin - Glad it all went well in the end.  And that you managed to move your appointment again, well done you.  

Sarah - how are the building works coming along.  We are having loads done at ours too, it seems never ending! Plus I keep adding things to the list!  Hope Basil is behaving?

Hi to everyone else.

Haven't been on here for a few days.  We had our nurse appointment on Thursday.  I have to have a HSG and blood tests, which reading through is pretty standard.  DH needs to do another SA.  Then they have booked us in to see Doc on 13 May.  Won't be having any tests done for another 4 weeks til AF arrives again.  DH has accepted the treatment now and i have started to tell my girlfriends.  They have been fantastic and i am getting lots of offers of support. 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.  Back to work tomorrow, yawn!  Going to play Bingo on Wednesday with the girls from work and having a facial on Thursday, bliss. 

Take care 

LauraLou


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello to everyone   

Hope you're all doin ok

Liz - U all prepared? What kind of birth have u opted for?

Pinpin - U must be releived the HSG is over with. U know they say it makes u extra fertile the following few months, so u just never know  

Sarah - What does Basil make of the building work - does he make lots of mischief or does he keep well out of the way?

LauraLou - glad you're keeping busy as it's the best way whilst tests etc are going on. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope the weekends treated u all well.

AF arrived for me yesterday so I have to start the pill on Day3 which will be tomorrow. Finally feel this is the beginning of things, although i had secretly hoped I'd fall pg my last cycle so I wouldn't have to had gine through the treatment. I don't start sniffing till the 28th March.
I want it to work so bad. My other half had a SA few weeks back and although a low count they are all good quality and useable so that bodes well for the future. Lets hope the sample on the day is just as good.

Have a lovely sunday!! I'm going to go farmers market with my mum and spend the day as chilled out as poss.

Feline xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning!

Jack – way to go with having a stonking great hangover!!!     
Hope you’re having a chill day today in readiness for starting your next cycle tomorrow.
I can’t remember now but are you on short protocol?
Loads and loads of luck for this one    

Didi – loads of luck to you too for tomorrow’s Baseline scan. Hope everything’s nice and quiet and you’re good to go with stimming    
Fingers crossed that business picks up on the cash flow side but eases on the catual work side (if you know what I mean)

Sam – hope the nausea is easing now. Ah how lovely to hear that you are beating my POAS record.  
Bet it’s lovely having DH back home again

Sarah – you’ve gone very quiet on us but I guess the building renovations are Basil are keeping you very busy.
Any sign of AF yet so you can get going on tx again?

LauraLou – yes the HSG and blood tests are standard procedure at QM’s and I’m sure they’ll be fine. Hope you have the same luck as Pinpin and get your next appointments brought forward.
Glad to hear that your girlfriends are being supportive – infertility and fertility tx can feel very lonely.
Sounds like you have a nice week lined up.

Tanya – aw bless Jess getting spoilt rotten by everyone. I bet they all loved meeting her and cooing over her.

Sleepy – how are you feeling my lovely? Any little niggles anywhere?    

Jo – how is everything with you? You’ve also gone quiet on us  

Clarabel – the weeks must be whizzing by for you now. Are you feeling fully prepared for the new arrival? Have you now had all your antenatal classes?

Pinpin – how are you? Any more plans to go and stake out Nick’s office with a view to getting that appointment brought forward again.  

Wombly – ah poo news about the office changeabout – don’t you just hate it when things like that happen? Only just over a month to go now until your next cycle.  

JustP – keep forgetting to ask when your Mind/Body course ends? It really sounds like it has been a good thing to do  

Feline – think you start your pill soon don’t you? Ooh not long after that you’ll be downregging. Oh ignore that as you’ve posted!
Great news on OH’s SA results - do you think they’ll get you to sign the ICSI forms just in case?

Morning also to anyone else I’ve not mentioned above (there are so many of us now!) – Lou, Bel, Bee, AnnaF, WendyP, Toffeecat, Rachelle et al.

Eek! I only have about 14 days left and definitely feel like I’ve kind of had enough now – although we still have tonnes to do on the house.
I feel permanently exhausted so I’m waiting for this ‘nesting’ burst of energy to kick in as I really could do with it!
Feline – I’d ideally like a water birth but to be honest I’m keeping an open mind as I ultimately want whatever causes the least stress to me, DH and Marvin, so if that’s any drug they can throw at me, then so be it!    

Hope you all have fabby Sunday’s

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bonjour everybody  

How is everybody feeling after the week-end??  Won't do another long personals today as I think I scared most of you away!!  

Jackeen how is the hungover going   

Liz hun 14 days or 28   hope it's nearer to 14 for you    I did go for a water birth with Aaliyah but after 2 hours in there with gas and air suddendly I had to get out!!  I don't know why it just happened       and then had all the drugs available to me: tens machine, pethidine, epidural the lot!!  With Keira, even though I did give birth in the same room    I did not fancy going in the big bath!!  I think looking at old pics of me in there 5 years prior put me off !! (I wonder why  )     

Hope everyone's well  

Sam   

P.S: I hope I'm not tempting faith by putting a new ticker up!! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sam - you are the ticker queen

  

  

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

You like??


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

me like!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Very good


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

What's with all this non-verbal communication?    

Liz - I hope it is more like 13 days for you - not long!!!!!! Can you please PM me Liz's protocol as you might not have time when it comes to it (i.e. the floradix or whatever it was the grape juice & the gestone....when did you take them, what quantity, blah de blah) - just sleep when you want to sleep - as they say take advantage of it now as you won't be getting any sleep in a couple of weeks!! 

Sarah - hope Basil is keeping you busy & you're not too fraught with the building work etc.

Laralou - your week sounds nice - its good to pamper!

JAck - hope you're hangover has eventually gone! Hope you've been drinking lots of water!!

Sam - you do have a lot of tickers!! But all for good reasons! 

Feline - my AF arrived yesterday (should've been SAturday) which means I will be starting D/R on 21st March  I was also secretly hoping I might somehow manage a miracle BFP but it would actually be a miracle for me!!

Sleepy - congrats on being PUPO!!!!      

Didi - good luck for your scan today    and hopefully you'll be stimming and getting some 'youth' hormones to take over those horrible D/R ones!

As for me AF arrived yesterday so need to ring Julie & get them to order the drugs so looks like D/R will be starting on 21st March - going to take your advice Sarah & just keep horseriding until EC then fingers crossed I won't be able to horseride again for at least ooooh 10mths? Well...you never know..

Hi to everyone else! Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Can you please PM me Liz's protocol as you might not have time when it comes to it (i.e. the floradix or whatever it was the grape juice & the gestone....when did you take them, what quantity, blah de blah)


Hmmm best think back then - pretty sure I can remember    

Will PM you but loads of luck for the upcoming weeks   

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks hun!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Yippee start stimming tonight. Thank God as so damned depressed. Stimming always makes me feel better.

GReat news for Wombly starting down reg soon.

And Sam, and Jo counting down the days until you are both 12 weeks

Liz cant wait to meet the new arrival in a few weeks

Clarabel, not long for you now too! 

Sarah, when do you start FET?

Sleepy sending lots of PMA

Pin Pin - not long now until you get started

XX  didi


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Yay Didi - well done on getting the all clear to start stimming      

Sending you lots of     for lots of really good ripe juicy follies 

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning girls

Sorry I haven't been around much lately - been busy with Basil and the kitchen.  To be honest I'm glad it's Monday and I can have a rest by working!!

Didi - glad to hear you can start stimming.  Hope you feel much better.

Wombly - glad AF arrived pretty much on time.  Hope you have double horseriding sessions booked 'cos I think it might be a bit longer than 10 months before you can ride again   so make the most of it now!  Basil's much better now.  Beagles have a tendency to dig and we're on a main road so we made some time yesterday to completely secure the garden and he's as happy as Larry out there without us and a puppy lead.  He's asleep on a blanket beside me in my office as we speak!!  Very sweet.  So have you managed to find a bit of excitement about your third time lucky tx yet?  This seems to be a pretty lucky thread and I'm keeping everything firmly crossed for you! 

Liz - so how are you feeling now?  Nesting hormone kicked in yet?!!  Is it worth finishing your house now, considering that it won't be long before Marvin is trashing it?!!   We've been looking at kitchen flooring and I must say I've been wondering whether to bother until the dog has learned not to wee in every corner of it - think it might stay concrete for now!  Where's your updated bump photo please?!!  

Jo - what have you decided on scans?  Are you gonna pay for a 9 week one privately or hold out 'til 12 weeks?  Hope you're blooming!

Hey Scary Sam with your long scary post!!     Hope the reunion with dh was nice?

Sleepy - how's the 2ww going?   for you

LauraLou - glad to see things are moving for you.  I'm waiting for AF so I can book an HSG.  Haven't had one for over 2 years but from memory it's nothing much to worry about.  Good luck with the Bingo!

Hi to everyone else - JustP, Feline, PinPin, Tanya, Clarabel, Jack, Lou, Bel, Anna, Wendy, Toffeecat et al - hope you're all doing splendidly?!


As for me, AF is due about now and so far no sign...  To be honest, I'm feeling pretty relaxed about the whole fertility thing at the moment but that's probably because I've engineered it so I haven't time to think about it!  Basil has been a great distraction and finding stuff for the kitchen has kept me busy when he's asleep!  (can anyone recommend a good tiler to do our floor by the way?!).  Our friend stayed over on Saturday and dog and cat sat as it was my friend's 40th and she took 16 of us for dinner at the Hotel du Vin in Henley.  We decided to splash out and book a room and they upgraded us to the best room in the house!  It had a bed and loo downstairs and then up a big windy flight of stairs was a huge living room with sofas, a massive walk in rain shower and a roll top bath in the middle of the room, then outside on the balcony was another roll top bath with a heater over it!  We sat in the bath drinking Champagne taking in the river views - gorgeous!!  We then proceeded to go down to the black tie dinner and I ate and drank myself to death!  I had such a big hangover yesterday that more food was necessary so I'm in trouble at Weight Watchers tomorrow!!  It was worth it though!!

Happy Monday everybody!

Speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying our sunny Monday.

Sarah – Hotel sounds beautiful, just what you need.  

Wombly – glad AF has arrived.

Didi – good luck with stimming.

Liz – not long now, have never met you but can’t wait to hear your good news in 2 weeks.

Sam and Jo – big hugs.   Sam have you stopped testing

As for me, am going a bit loolah on the 2WW.  Saturday very emotional,   have had a lot of AF type pains since Sat morning and really thought it was all over, but have decided to try and stay positive (which is not easy) and hope it's implantation pains.  Last tx I had same type of pains 3 days post ET so was hoping this time wouldn't but did.   .  I know lots of people get them and still get BFP but also know people get them and get BFN.  Oh this journey is so hard!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok. x


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi girls

It's been a little while, but not as long away as last time! We nipped over to that nice hotel in France with the to-die-for food, and we took a couple of friends with us. Well things always get out of hand with them, and we got utterly trolleyed on rather a lot of alcohol! We have all decided rather belatedly to give up booze for lent, owing to yesterday being a total write-off! 

Jack, I'm sympathising with the hangover! Hope you're recovering! 

Sleepy dwarf, fingers crossed for your 2ww... hang in there.... I know how hard it is...

Sarah, sounds like you are still recovering too.... what was it about this weekend for alcohol consumption... I know the moon was a bit wierd...!! Hotel du Vin sounds fantastic. I love Henley too and it sounds like you were thoroughly spoilt!! Very nice indeed! I'll do an AF dance for you! Love the pics of Basil on **!

Liz... can't believe you're nearly there...! Feet up now and stop nesting, time to get some energy back!

Domenica, good luck with the stimming!

Wombly, glad to hear you're about to start now AF arrived! Going back to your comment about the skiing (where di you go by the way?) yes we did the same with the hip flask and stuff! (as you do!) but you gotta ski haven't you! 

Sam I still can't believe you're onto your third! I bet it hasn't sunk in yet..... is it nice to have DH home? Very impressed with your enormous post, what got into you? Are the girls not keeping you busy enough?!

Tanya, Jessica looks sooo cute on your profile. You'll have to pm me your ********, I'm sure Jen would love to see pics!

Hi to Feline and LauraLou, not 'met' you before but hi anyway and hi to everybody else who I am sure I have missed!! 

Had a personal training session on Saturday (before going to France) and I don;t know what was worse, the hangover on Sunday, or the stiff legs today. I could barely get down the stairs! Glad I'm not ovulating right now as DH is not going to be allowed to come near! Well I might let him sit next to me in bed... wondering what we can watch on tele in bed tonight! Not much on though.... 

Anyway, not much else to report!

Bye for now
Lou
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello girlies,

I think I must have scared everybody off with my last post  

Liz       

Didi, I hope you're starting to feel human again with some hormones back in your system, thinking of you   

Sleepy, not long now   

Sarah, any signs of AF yet    Maybe you won't need tx after all     Reunion with dh was lovely even though I didn't want to get up to much if you see what I mean  

Lou, oh the girls keep me well busy but I hadn't done proper personals for a little while so I thought I'd made an effort    Have you and Jackeen recover from your hungover yet  

Wombly,     I'd carry on with life and horse riding for as long as as possible!!  They tend to say that as long as it's not something new you're attempting then it's fine..    I played tennis with Aaliyah in my belly for nearly 6 months!!  But not too sure about horse riding up and down and all that  

Tanya, stop poking me    Hope you and Jess are well (and dh of course  )

Hi to everyone I've forgotten but I don't want to scare you even more  

Sam


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Afternoon everyone!

Sorry it's been ages    Took me a while to catch up with everyone's news!!  

I have to say Sam, your news was probably the biggest of them all! Many many congratulations, that is just wonderful!    
Hope you are keeping well so far, have you booked a 7 week scan?

Jo, was great to read that everything was looking good at your scan! Hope you are keeping well and not suffering any m/s  

Liz, hope you have your feet up and just enjoying the last few weeks before all hell breaks loose!   

Didi, so sorry you had such a rough time with d/r. Hope you're starting to feel better now stimming has started  

Sarah, I want to see more photos of Basil!! I'm gonna PM you my ******** details if that's ok. You sound really chilled and that weekend in Henley sounds just fab!

Wombly, carry on having fun and doing all the things you love! Can only help with great PMA before tx starts!    

JustP, the mind and body course definitely seems to be worth doing as you sound so relaxed! you haven't even mentioned those hyperactive bosses of yours for a while    

Sleepy, that 2ww is such a killer isn't it, thinking of you and sending you loads of     and 

Pinpin, well done on bringing your appointment forward again!! so impressed with your persuasion skills!   
And great news on the HCG results. As all the other girls said, now your tubes have had a bit of a clean out, it's the perfect time to try for that natural BFP!!     

Hi to everyone else Jack, Lou, Feline, Tanya, Bel.. hope you are all keeping well  

I'm not doing too bad, just getting bigger and bigger.. still managing mini sessions at the gym on the crosstrainer.. not a pretty sight!!    . One of the girls on my NCT group gave birth to a little girl last week, 5 weeks early but everyone is doing great. Made the whole birth thing sink in yet a bit more..  

Love to all
Cx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me writing on this thread - it has been recommended to me as I am currently going through my first (and I'd like to think last) IVF cycle at Queen Mary/The Bridge and I'm finding it all a bit daunting!  Me and DP have been TTC for what is fast approaching three and a half years now and in that time undergone a good many investigations/tests (not least because we moved PCT part-way through and so had to start all over again!) until we were finally referred for IVF treatment back in April of last year.

So, after much waiting I started down regging on 6th Feb and started stimming on 23rd Feb.  Have had 2 scans so far, one confirming all was okay to start stimming, and the other yesterday stating that I only have 2 good size follicles with around 9 ones that are 'a bit small'.  This meant that the planned EC for this Friday may not now happen until next week but I'll know more after my scan tomorrow so fingers crossed!!  Anyone else had a similar experience?  Was a bit worried by the results yesterday but I guess everyone is different...

Anyway, feels good to put it into words and to speak to people who know what I'm rambling on about!

BTW - Probably sounds daft but does anyone know if you can take a bath whilst stimming.  I really feel like one but don't want to do anything that would jeopardise the cycle, and DP says not to unless told otherwise!!

Anyway, if anyone has any thoughts on any of the above then it'd be good to hear from you.  Take care for now.


A-M


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi AM, welcome to the thread.

Don't worry too much about the follies being a bit small - everyone seems to respond differently and QM seem to know what they're doing.  If they said it may be next week then it's because you're just taking a bit longer but doubt there's a problem 'cos I think they'd tell you if there was something to worry about.

And yes you can have a bath while stimming - just don't have it too hot 'cos if you believe in alternative medicine then they think that your body shouldn't be put under extreme cold or heat.  You can't have baths after ET though so make the most of it while you can!!

Will keep everything crossed for you that everything runs smoothly for you and that this is indeed your first and last IVF.  

Hi to everyone else - Need to go and cook dinner so will catch up with you all soon.

Sarah x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 

Liz, how are you getting on.

Sleepy how's 2ww going?

Wombly,  I'm sure moderate exercise must be good as long as it's not overdone. You're going to need all those muscles so might as well keep them good.

Hi to everyone else. Love reading all the updates and news. So glad I joined as keeps me sane Even on the days I don't post much, I'm still reading all the posts and can chill knowing you all know what it's like.
I start downregging from 28th March and stimming 8th April. just want it to hurry up now. Will they give me the choice whether I can have SET or two, or will it be the case they might force me to have just the one? I'm really concerned they might force me to have one and that by having one, they are taking 50% of it being a success away.

My obsession with chocolate still continues. I don't smoke and I've stopped drinking so that's probably why.

Hi A-M and welcome to the thread. I'm yet to start down reggging so got no advice for you yet hun. I'm sure I read that having a bath is fine to do.

xxx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

ooooh,I didnt know you can't bath after ET - what else can't u do? Can u BD?

Feline x


----------



## puds (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello,

Hope you don't mind but I had a question for you QM girls!  I have just had my first cycle of IVF at Woking Nuffield which unfortunately resulted in a BFN.  We would like to have another go and Surrey PCT have confirmed they will fund a cycle (or possibly two).  I am now in two minds as to whether to have my next go privately at Woking Nuffield as I know them and feel comfortable there or transfer to QM/The Bridge Centre for an NHS funded cycle.  Obviously it would be great not to have to pay, but I am nervous about going somewhere new, so I just wondered how you guys are finding QM and if the hassle of transferring eggs/embryos(?) between hospitals isn't too bad?  Also I live and work really close to Woking so it is practically much easier to go there.

Many thanks for your help and apologies for not doing any personals - I have enough trouble keeping on the other Surrey thread I usually post on!  But wish you all lots of      .

xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi A-M & welcome to the board - I wouldn't worry about it taking longer to stim, I also stimmed for a bit longer last time (although it does make it awkward with work!), its only because I was on the lowest dose and needed a bit more ooomph than they thought but everyone is different, I just stimmed for a bit longer & it was fine. As for the bath this is fine as heat is good for the follies - I used a hot water bottle on my tum every night last time (its supposed to encourage them to grow) but as Sarah said no hot baths after ET (or hot water bottles!) - its much better to wait a bit longer and have good eggs. Good luck hun &  this will be the last one you have . Let us know how you get on tomorrow

Feline - I would ask them what they plan to do but it may just come down to the quality of embies you have and your patient prognosis. My drugs are on order!! Sounds like I will be d/regging a week longer than you. REgarding BD - the jury is out - some say it helps some say it doesn't - there is a pole on FF somewhere where someone asked if anyone had an orgasm ( ) whilst in their 2ww and did they get a bfp. I think it was relatively close to not making an awful lot of difference! So I'd just go with what you feel comfortable with 

Clarebel- well done with the gym sessions!! 

SAm - can't believe you played tennis! But yes as you say I think its more the up & down thing of horseriding!

Lou - we went to Alpe D'huez and we're already booked up to go to Tignes next year (although secretly hoping I'll be too big to go  ) - hope the legs are feeling better! (and the hangover!)

SArah - definitely a good idea to secure the garden, its amazing the things they can do when you're not looking! Still not a lot of excitement going on here....  - I'm sure I'll start embracing it at some point  Your weekend away sounds just divine!

Sleepy - how are you doing? Hope you're not going too 

Liz - any nesting yet? Hope you're okay and not feeling too tired and bothered 

Didi - how's the stimming going - feeling any better?

Well DH is now complaining as now I can't go on here at work anymore it means I'm back on it at the weekends!  And as for the weather!!  Doesn't it know I'm doing my first weekend of competent crew ina few days - we sunshine & warmth and we need it NOW!!!!!! But I've heard its going to be cold for the next 2 wks!! I'm going to be freezing staying on a boat!

Hope everyone else is okay - Wombly x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Puds - sorry for your BFN hun   - I did exactly the same - my first go was a private one as WN then my NHS one came up at QM's. I went ahead mainly because of the cost!! QM's isnt' like Woking as in, you can definitely see the difference between NHS & private! But don't let that put you off as they are still experts and I feel I have just as much chance there as I did at Woking but WN have a nicer waiting room and hospital (and that wasn't really worth £5.5K to me!). The transporting of the eggs to the Bridge was a scary thought but we used the taxi service they recommended & they are very used to doing it, no questions they were just straight there and then into the queue with all the other guys bringing their eggs in! I also live nearer to WN (Godalming) but I work in Epsom so going to QM's from there isn't too bad but even from Godalming its just straight up the A3 really, just takes a bit longer than Woking. So - its up to you but I would recommend going for QM's - it will save you money and I found them just as good experts as they are at WN.

HTH!!
Wombly x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

I work in Epsom too


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

*Puds* - big hugs on your BFN.  I'm afraid I can't advise on QM yet, am still on waiting list, but girls here all seem to be happy there and have seen lots of BFP's.

*Sarah* - never knew about the bath, nearly had one on Sunday night but DH said maybe not. The one time you really need a bath to relax is during the 2WW!!

*Feline* - chocolate is always lovely! Mmmm.

*A-M* - know easier said than done, but try not to panic, they still have plenty of time to grow. Try to trust their judgement.

*Clarabel * - you must be so excited, can't believe you are still gyming!

*Wombly * - hi, sorry when are you off on a boat, must have missed that post! Are you mad - it is forecast to get very cold.

Hi to everyone else, xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Afternoon - I think an end may be in sight regarding the loft works!!!! The door fitter left at about 9.00pm last night so it's really just snagging for them to do now and then they are out of our hair for good!   
Girls - under *NO* circumstances attempt to have *any* building works undertaken whilst you are in the latter stages of your pregnancies! If you are thinking of doing anything at all on your houses then do it now as you'll be running out of time soon.
    

Wombly - ooh only just over 2 weeks before you start downregging 

Didi - how's the stimming going? Hope you're ovaries are feeling nice and comfy 

Sarah - so what takes precedent - Basil or the kitchen? Surely Basil wins every time? Is he a loopy little thing or a mister mellow? 
I'll try and get DH to take a bump pic of me later but he may need a wide angle lens for it!
Oh I didn't realise you were in for another HSG? Is that up at Hammersmith? 
The Henley weekend sounded fab - a real pick me up!

Jo - how are you my lovely and how's that beanie treating you? 

Sleepy - hang on in there and try not to go too doolally on your 2ww. So when is your OTD?   

Jack - you've started again now haven't you - how's it all going? 

Lou - good to hear you've been having a right old time out in France - now these friends you went with - are they the summer bbq friends who got so trashed they couldn't remember coming back home from yours? 
How is the alcohol abstinence coming along?

Sam - yes, are you booking any private scans at all? Mind you your GP is pretty good with things like that isn't he?
Hope you're feeling just fine and dandy 

Clarabel - well done you on the gym sessions. I was doing yoga at home until the SPD put a stop to that (makes your joints relax even more so is a definite no no) so now I just sit on my  and scoff chocolate biscuits .
How long now until you go on m/l? Bet you can't wait can you? 

A-M - hello and welcome to the thread. Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle. Yes as the others have said, it's pretty common for the EC dates to move. I think all three of mine went adrift. I think they'd rather stimm you slowly (especially if it's your first tx cycle) and put back the date for EC than over stimm you and risk the cycle being abandoned due to OHSS. I only had it moderately on my last cycle and it's not a nice thing to have.
How did today's scan go? You'll be amazed how much those follies can grow in a day or so.
  

Feline20 - not long now for you until you start downregging. I'm sure when time comes you'll have a choice on how many embies get transferred back. Unless they've recently changed their protocol on this, I always thought the decision was ultimately ours and they could only advise but don't quote me on that.

Puds - hi and welcome to you too! So sorry to hear about your recent BFN . I hear that WN has a very good reputation and success rate but as you say, it would be a shame to pass on free tx on offer.

Hello to anyone I've missed - I know I've missed loads of you.

Right then off to prime some door linings - oh the joys of maternity leave!

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

LIz - put the prime thingy down & put your feet UP!!!!!!

Sleepy - yes I think I'm mad too - I'm doing my competent crew sailing qualification which means I have to stay on the boat for 5 days but I've split it into 2 day w/end and a 3 day w/end - brrrrrrr..... How are you doing on the 2ww - not going too    ? 

Feline - ooh - wouldn't it be strange if we worked in the same place!?!?! 

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Just a quick one from me before we have our diner.

Wombly and Feline     Just imagine if the 2 of you worked in the same place!! Spooky or what??

Liz, Wombly said it: leave the work to the men and relax!! You're soon gonna wish you'd listen to us!! I tell you.

Sarah you look fab on your **'s picture, your hair looks great.

Hello everyone, oh I've just put my last LMP in a website and it worked out that we conceived on the 5th of Feb    Wasn't that when we all met up?    So weird   
Hope you're all fine, I'm just going   but I've finally stopped peeing on sticks!!  Was costing me £5 a day!!    That's why I gave up smoking and then I start spending the money on sticks   

Sam


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

First things first, many thanks for all your kind messages and reassurances!  I can't tell you comforting it is to be able to talk about and share concerns with people who know what you're going through and understand what the hell it is you're talking about.

Anyway, the scan yesterday went very well, and although it's been a bit of an up and down journey for the last 3 years or more, I now truly know what was meant when someone described going through an IVF cycle as 'being on a roller coaster'.  Lots of ups and downs and once you're on it and they've pressed 'go' you've just gotta ride it and hope you come out of it relatively unscathed at the end!!  Back to the scan, I now have 6 really good sized follicles (3 either side) and 2 that are pretty close be being where they need to be (again 1 either side).  There are also some more smaller ones which may not come to anything but the upshot is that I am ready for EC as planned on Friday, so 09.00 it is.  So, took my last stim yesterday morning, sniffed my last sniff and had another injection late last night to make them all mature ready for Friday.  Am so excited and at the same time a little nervous as I guess it's all key milestones from here on, how many eggs, will they fertilise, how many embies etc etc.

Anyway, had booked both this and next week off as annual leave and now so glad I did - I think I feel more chilled out than if I had been in work as my job is very stressful at the best of times.  Am going off to acupuncture and meeting a friend for lunch today and am hoping this will take my mind off what is happening tomorrow.

Wombly - thanks for the advice on the hot water bottle, I did this for the last couple of nights and am sure this helped them grow nicely!!

Sarah - Thanks for the tip on the bath - have been bought some new bath products to use to help me chill out ove the next couple of weeks so think I might treat myself to one tonight!

Sleepy - It was sound advice about not to panic and to trust them at QM.  I talked to DP about it and we agreed that they are the experts and we just have to run with what they say.  Thanks you.

JustP - thanks ever so much for introducing me to this site and message board.  I have found your friendship and support completely invaluable at our Mind Body course and am ever so glad I joined both that course and this site.

Bye for now, will let you know how Friday goes as soon as I can.


A-M


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome A M and good luck

Puds I hope you have made up your mind what to do I like you and Wombly  had my fist cycle at WN BFN so went on the waiting list for QM was waiting for the funding to come through so I used my frosties at Woking and it worked Jess is 2 months old good luck hun  

OMG Liz 10 days left  Ihope it all goes smoothly  

Pin pin I saw on ** it is your birthday on Sat so ...


Lou Thanks for sponsoring me and I hope you do join up!

If anyone fancys joining us me and Jess are doing the race for life at Kempton Park 12th July I think it starts at 11 it would be great to get a group together 

Sorry for the lack of personals my house still looks like a bomb hit it since we got back from our hols


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a completely unrelated message (well kind of) to say that Edenbliss is booked in to have a c-section first thing tomorrow morning for the twins, as it looks as though they are just too comfy in there, at 39+2 today    

Wishing her loads of luck and I hope to see pictures of the boys very soon.    

I'll keep you all updated on any news I hear

Oh and hello everyone    

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations Edenbliss!!  Can't wait to see pics!! 

Liz, how are you feeling?  Yes I'm in for an HSG at Hammersmith if AF ever shows up!!  

Pinpin - happy bday for Saturday

Tanya - now you've made me feel bad - I live about 30 seconds from Kempton Park so I really ought to do it!  I'll ponder and let you know!

AM - good luck for Friday.  Hope you get a bumper crop!

Sam - move away from the pee sticks and enjoy the next 7 months 'cos after that you'll have two under two which'll be hard!  Thanks for the lovely comment about my ** pic.

Wombly - enjoy the comp crew course in the snow (mad ar se!!)

Jo - don't work too hard!

Puds - sorry about your bfn.  Look after yourself and feel free to ask away here.  That's what we're here for.

Hi to everyone else.

Can you tell this is a very fast message?  My head's in a spin 'cos Basil keeps me running around, I'm trying to work, paint and sort out tradesmen for our kitchen which arrives next Wednesday (eek!)

I am thinking of you all though and hope to be back and calmer soon!

lots of love

Sx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG      Good luck Edenbliss will be thinking about you hun     Can't wait to see them  

No personals from me today as expecting a friend soon and feeling a bit    (sick) booked an appt with GP next week but when receptionist recap appt it happens to be friday the 13th     Told dh who said let'd do it on the following monday! Will cancel tomorrow.  Hope you're all well.

Sam   

P.S: you're welcome Sarah xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Guys

there are too many posts and I cant keep up with it so will do personals at weekend

I am have a stinking cold( still) but since started stimming I am so much better. Trying not to work hard this week as I want lots of eggs. Having acupunture 4 times whilst stimming so here's hoping plus using a hot water bottle whenever I can!

Just hoping I have lots of eggs and go to EC next Friday as planned ( mainly cos I have kept my dairy clear for 5 days afterwards!)

will be back online at the weekend when I have more time

Off to see Hilary to grow some more eggs!!

xxx
didi


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello ladies, I'm completely new here, I've got my very first appointment at QMR in a couple of weeks, I guess to put us on the waiting list. Just wondering what I should expect at this appointment? Any advice would be great. Thanks x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Didi, hope that cold goes away as quickly as it's come in!!    And thinking of you loads   and lots of   for EC.  I did find acupuncture great before conceiving Keira    Hilary will work wonders I'm sure  

Hi Scaruh and welcome to QM, the girls are lovely on here and I'm sure somebody will be along shortly her to answer your question as myself and dh were private so not sure if it's the same but I guess they'll probably send you for blood tests and request a sperm sample from your dh after that I'm not sure  

Hello everyone else  

Sam


----------



## puds (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the advice.  We have decided to have one more go at WN as we are comfortable there and it will be nice to know what is going on, well as much as you can with these things!!  Hopefully it will work    but if not we'll then probably try QM as it looks like you are being looked after well there.

I will probably keep posting on the Surrey thread for now as I'm not sure my brain can keep up with two threads   but want to wish you all lots of luck on this rollercoaster of a journey - agree very much with that comment below!  

xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days.... I have had a   week at work, my brain is like mash potatoes when I get home !

Didi - I'm glad that you are feeling a bit more human now you're on the stimming part. I send you lots and lots of     for you to make lots of lovely eggs.    i sooooo  hope it works this time and keep everything crossed that you will have 3 little passengers on board very soon  

Liz - thank you so much for your answer and honesty i really appreciate it   not long now for you.....    I hope my gess will be right on 17th march as I want to be the one who gets a bottle of something lovely! How are you doing with the pelvic pains? I hope they're not too bad?

Sarah - thank you for the bday wishes   I saw the pictures of your weekend at the hotel, you looked gorgeous in black tie - beautiful silky hair indeed (maybe i could get you a job to advertise shampoos?  ).  I hope your AF turns up soon so you can book that HSG!

Tanya - thank you for the bday wishes too   your little Jessica is sooo gorgeous.  I'm glad you had a good tim in ireland but can see what you mean with the washing when you come back and now with the little Jess it must such a big job sorting out aaaallllllllll washing!! Can I ask you what fertility issue you had been diagnosed with?

Samia - I hope you feel better tonight   .  I can see what you mean with the superstition on having a scan on a friday 13th... although i'm sure if you did have it then it would all be fine you know in France we say that sometimes friday 13th are actually lucky days... never know what to think about that  

Jo - where are you  I hope you're doing well, not working too hard and not too much MS.  Sending lots of  

Wombly - where do you find the energy to do so much at weekends?  I think it's great that your are keeping yourself busy as it must be helping taking your mind off the upcoming tx.  Finger's crossed it will be 3rd time lucky  

Edenbliss - wishing you all the best of luck with the birth of your twins 

Sleepy - sending you lots of     Have you got anymore symptoms? When is your test day?

A-M - welcome to the thread!  I hope those eggs are growing big and ripe tonight ready in time for EC tomorrow morning. Sending you lots of   .  I drive past QM every morning on my way to work so will blow a kiss your way for luck when i drive past tomorrow  

Clarabel - I can't believe you are still going to the gym    I feel knackered jut reading about all the activities that you and Wombly are up to !

Justp - I hope you are as zen as you were last week, just reading your posts then made me feel a lot calmer, I can't thank you enough for being there when i was in a right state last week before the HSG.  

Jack - have you started yet?  How are you doing ?  Let us know sending you lots of   hun

Feline - have you worked out whether you and wombly work in the same place yet that'd be REALLY weird !  

Laura - i'm glad to hear that your friends are being supportive. Any idea when you'll be having your HSG yet? Has DH done his sample yet ? 

Scaruh - welcome to the thread!  I had my first appointment at QM with the nurse on 12th Feb.  I posted afterwards and also answered some questions for Lauralou who is also at a similar stage (she had her nurse appt last week).  Take a look at my posts on tabs 2 and 4 on this thread and hopefully you'll find the answers to your questions.  Anything else don't hesitate to ask, between myself and Laura we should be able to fill you in about the first appt. 

I hope i have not forgotten anyone please forgive me if i have  

As for me since the HSG last week showed clear tubes I have done some research and came to realise that no explanation is not necessarily good news in the department of infertility.  Now thinking that NHS treatment may not work in case my problem is an immune issue... Anyway not long until our appointment with the doctor on 1st of april, who knows maybe they have found an explanation, ah it's driving me   
It's my birthday on saturday and DH won't tell me what he has planned so i guess i'll have to wait until then to find out what we're doing !
Also going away for our week skiing from the 15th March until the 22nd so hoping that will help take my mind off things a bit.

This week i have rang QM once and stopped once also to try and bring our appointment even more forward but no luck it looks like the 1st of april is the best i can do.  Not giving up just yet I'm going to show up there again at least once next week to see if they have anythign in the last week of march and to be sure they understand how     I am !

Good night everyone !

Pinpin xxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope we are all ok today?  Just caught up with the posts. 

Pinpin - DH is doing his sample week after next when he is on rest days from work.  I am waiting for AF to arrive, should be about 20th, so will call them then; i am not looking forward to it but it is one step closer!  IF DH is working then my friend said she will take time off to come with me, bless her.  I wonder what DH has planned for your birthday, i love surprises!  Hopefully come the 1st QM will have an answer for you, fingers crossed.  

Liz - How are you doing?

Scaruh - welcome to the thread, i am reasonably new here too and like Pinpin said i have also just had my first nurse appointment at QM (26/02).  The first appointment is with a nurse and she just goes through yours and DP/DH medical history and advises you of any tests that they want you to have.  They then refer you to the Doctor.  When is your appointment?

AM - good luck with everything today. 

Hi to everyone else, enjoy the sunshine today and have a lovely weekend.  I am off for a Chinese tonight with DH, as haven't seen him all week due to his shifts! Then back on the diet tomorrow!! 

Anyway, i better go. 

Lauralou 
x


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Pinpin I'm glad that your HSG came back clear  It was unexplained infertility for us. Though one of my last scans before starting IVF they though I might have slight PCOS   Good luck hun  

Scaruh Welcome to the thread  

Didi I hope you feel better soon and I hope the stimming is going well  

Sarah It would be good if you decide to join us on the run 

Clarabel I hope you are nearly sorted for your soon coming new arrival  

Sam How are you feeling?

Wombly Good luck with this cycle  

Sleepy Dwarf Good luck hun snuggle in little ones  

Eden Good luck I hope it all goes smoothly  

LauraLou Mmmm I love Chinese enjoy your meal 

Liz any twinges yet?

Jo How are you doing hun?

Jackeen Good luck with this treatment  

Lou Have you signed up yet   

Hi to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

ooh ooh Eden news   



Katie4 said:


> EXCITING EDEN NEWS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Well done Eden

Liz
xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone - thanks for your replies
I had a look at your previous posts so thanks for that, Pinpin. 
My 1st appointment in on 25th March. I've already had an HSG so hopefully won't have to have another. My husband has just had his   results back which is all good. So I guess we go to make appointments for all the other stuff. 
This is our NHS appointment and we're hoping to also talk to them then about also going private. 
Have a good weekend all...I'm so glad its Friday! 
Scaruh xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations Eden!  Can't wait to hear their names and hear all about it (not the yucky stuff though thanks!!).

Thanks for keeping us updated Liz - how are you feeling?  I can't believe you only have 9 days to go!!!  You must be analysing every twinge by now?  I'm so excited for you!

Pinpin - thanks for the lovely comments and have a FABULOUS birthday tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear what dh has planned for you!

Hi to everyone else - I have spent nearly all day negotiating prices with tilers, tiling shops, sink and cooker suppliers and am going to spend the evening stripping paint so nothing exciting to report here!

AF still hasn't shown and there's not even a twinge so I wouldn't be surprised if I skip an AF again which is annoying  

Have a lovely weekend everyone and speak very soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi All

Just thought I'd post another Eden update:



Katie4 said:


> Just heard from Eden..still no cuddles but she's been and seen her boys and should be able to cuddle them at 6pm!
> 
> Oh...their names are as she planned..Noah (5lb 9oz) and Jude (6lb 9oz)...so awesome.
> 
> Noah will be out of SCBU tomorrow even though he's smaller...Jude's breathing rate is still a bit fast but they are working on it.


Aw, so pleased she stuck with the names she had chosen before   

Sorry I've not done personals today - been in work all day - not sure how that happened!!! Choice at the moment seems to be in work, working or at home, painting. 
Sarah, knowing you, I'm pretty sure your m/l will something along those lines too!!!

Hi and welcome to the thread Scaruh - didn't mean to ignore you earlier 

Promise I'll do proper personals over the weekend sometime but just to add  to Sabine for tomorrow - hope you have a fantastic day and that DH spoils you rotten 

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the birth of your boys Eden can't wait to see pics  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations Eden beautiful names


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick post from me as supposed to still be resting up and DP will have words with me if he catches me on here - it should be okay as he has fallen asleep - though to be fair he really deserves a rest as he has been a real trooper in looking after me!!

Just wanted to say thanks again for all your positive comments and support.  The egg collection procedure went well yesterday, I got 7 eggs in total, not bad for a first timer I am told!  Had great news today in that out of 7, one egg was immature, but of the 6 injected (we're having ICSI) 4 have fertilised!!  That's 4 more embryos than I've ever had in my life and transfer has been booked for Monday morning.  Have also decided to splash out on acupuncture at The Bridge and so this is booked too.

Also, wanted to share some news which gives us some hope should we need a plan B - they found some endometriomas on one of my ovaries which can be treated via a laparoscopy, and DP's SA last week showed a massive improvement on that of previous tests - so if I get treated our chances of a natural conception could increase!  And the icing on the cake is that as this is an issue with my ovaries, it should not effect the outcome of this cycle.

Anyway, got to go now.  Thanks again for everyone's support and have a great weekend.


A-M


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls
I'm so sorry I've been such a stranger. I've missed you all loads but have been hideously busy at work. I've had no chance to log on during working time and then by the time I get home I've been having my tea and then going to bed at 8:30 every night. I'm just exhausted. Not a great excuse but just so you know I have been feeling guilty for not keeping up. I've justtried to read over the last few pages to get abreast of where you all are. 

Wombly I see you're starting dr soon. Getting excited?
Didi - I see youve started stimms too. Fantastic news. This week will fly by and you'll be in for EC before you know it.

Sarah - let us know when that pesky AF arrives. At least then you'll be on count down for the HSG.

On that note, Sabine, so sorry I didn't get on line to say good luck for that but I see they found nothing wrong, which is good news. Lets hope that flushing those tubes will bring on a natural BFP before you know it. And Happy Birthday. I hope DH planned something lovely for you. You deserve it. Enjoy every minute  

Clare - glad to hear that you're rapidly expanding and that all is well. I've been popping along to Hilary every two weeks and wonder if I'll cross paths with you in St Margarets. You must be getting very excited now - just 6 weeks to go.

Liz. Have been thinking of you loads. Can;t believe its less than a week now. Hope you're feeling excited and ready. Glad the work is all finished up just in time. Sounds like fate to me.
Sleepy - would love to hear how you're getting on. I read your post from a few days back about having AF pains. I really hope they weren;t a bad sign and fo rwhat its worth, I had terrible pains on in the lead up to (and worse than ever on the actual) test day, which continued for about a week after and I'm still getting the odd twinge here and there and it wasn't a bad sign for me. It was a great sign and I'm now 8.5 weeks. Am really thinking of you and hoping all is ok and that the pains are a good omen.

Jack - not long for you now till you start again?

Samia - so glad its sinking in and sticking. Really thrilled fo ryou - you're just a couple of weeks behind me....

To all the other girls who I've missed, please forgive me. I'm being totally crap. Its quarter past nine on a saturday night and I'm falling asleep. Am thinking of you though.

Quick update on me, feeling generally really good (did I mention I'm knackered?), no sickness apart from about two episodes in as many weeks. Of course that makes me feel like something is wrong but am trying to keep focused on the fact that I'm just plain lucky. Still have killer boobs. Had to buy a aports bra today, sadly not because my boobs have got bigger, but because they're so painful. And I'm always starving. Hoping that's a good enough sign that this one is here to stay. Still undecided on the 9/10 week scan. Feel like I'm doing quite well on the patience front and got my NHS 12 week scan date which is when I'm excatly 12 weeks - 1st April. Just wondering if I can hold out till then. And also heard that you shouldn't have too many. Liz - would you def recommend going for it? I know you sent me your pic of Marvin at 10 weeks. Did it give you more reassurance?

Anyway - enough about me and I'm off to my bed. Have super Saturday nights ladies and enjoy the rest of your weekends.
Lots of love
Jo
xxx



Welcoe A-M and so glad to hear your EC went well. I rememberI was glued to FF for the days following. 
Sound slike you have a great chance ahead of you.


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

It's very quiet here this weekend.

Liz one week to go    I hope you have an easy time my dear and have strarted to relax!

Joy, hi ya  a bit longer than expected for me, AF was late and my ticker was actully from starting OCP instead of dow regging, start stimms 17 March I hope, St Patrick's Day hope it brings me luck.  I'd be in full on Maternity Bras by now I remember how sore the boobs get!, yes I know how you feel about the scans, I think I'd have as many as I could.

Hi AM, great result you should be thrilled 4 is brilliant.

Hi Samia, Pinpin, SarahTM, TanyaK, Womby, Clare, Scaruh   

Eden, How's our new 'Mommy'


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello,

Not messaged much this week - not a lot to report with treatment, other than 20 more day to go of the pill until I start downregging with the sniffies so it's countdown time more than anything.

Didi - Hope the stimming is going good. All the luck in the world that you produce some great follies. Is the stimming bit better than downregging with regards to horrid side effects, as I has yet to find out?

Liz - Eeek, ur so close now!! must be a tense time as you really wanna meet your little man! Have you got everything prepared for his arrival and sorted an overnight bag etc.?

Sarah - I'm sure it won't be too long until you can book your HSG -once it's done it should be a great load off of your mind.

Tanya - Love Ireland!! - what part were you at? My dad's side are from Derry so I really ought to pay a visit to check out my heritage at some stage.

Samia - I'm sure your scan will be fine. And Pinpin's right - it can be considered a lucky day on Friday 13th too, so hope your not feeling anxious.

Wombly - Hope you're finding time to chill as well as keeping busy with all your other activities. I can't imagine we would work at the same place - the company I work at isn't huge and don't think anyone there is the same age as you as the ladies I work with are mainly older ones 

Edenbliss - Congrats on the arrival of Noah and Jude - can't imagine how happy you must feel (and how tired!). Hope they are out of SCBU soon so you can spend some well deserved special time with your new boys xx

Sleepy - How long until you test, anything to report?

A-M - Sending you many positive vibes for your EC, although you've probably had it by now. Let us know how many they got. U having straight ivf or icsi?

Clarabel - How much are you able to do in a gym session? I take it that it's not too high intensity? I admire that as you will need those muscles and I would like to continue doing some form of light exercise if I were in your position.

Pinpin - what is the immune issue then?
Happy belated bday for yesterday!!
What lovely suprise did DH plan for you? Hope you had a lovely day!
You skiing break should definitely help you relax. Whereabouts are you going for that?

Sorry to anyone I haven't done on personals- all my love to you and good vibes   

I have had a very up and down week to be quite honest. Who knew that just going on the pill would have such an upheaval effect on my hormones!! 
I was ok some days but others I got depressed/emotional some afternoons and stomach cramps (which may have been an aftereffect of AF also).
Was sooo moany and own Thursday afternoon that after a teary conversation with DP on the phone he suggested an Easter break. I rapidly booked this in haste before he changed his mind 
We've booked just a 3 night break to Torremolinos (Costa Del Sol) for Apr 10th. Q. Will I nee to get a letter for travel with my injectables? Do I get that from QM?
Hope it's warm! Should help ripen the follies if it is!!

Speak to you all soon and look forward to reading your posts.

Feline xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one to say hi to you all, looks like you're gonna be stuck with me, we got our BFN on Friday, totally gutted as everything had gone so well.  Have done lots of crying and not wanting to face the world since then, as am sure some of you can relate to.  But thankfully bit better today.  Am dreading work tomorrow though as will have to tell boss.

Dunno where we go from here, am definitely going to look into immune testing etc as there's obviously a reason it didn't implant.  Not sure if QM will look at any of this, anyone any ideas?  Is the NHS just for non complicated IVF/ICSI or do they offer extra tests?  In other words anyone any ideas if they'll even treat me now.  Too many problems.

Am due to see Mr Kalu on the 26th of this month for initial appointment, anyone experience of him?  PM me rather than say too much on here!!!!

Thanks ladies, xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Sleepy, I'm an ex QMH as they couldn't treat my issues, they do Immune testing at the Lister if they don't do them at QMH, it cna be any time of the month and takes a week for results, I hope you get the answers you need soon.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Sleepy so sorry hun   it'll take some time but take some time for you and dh  

Sabine, happy belated birthday hun I meant to leave you a message on ** yesterday but was at work all day and kind of forgot when I got home   Sorry    Hope you've had a lovely one and come we're all dying to know what dh had planned for you 

Jo, yes hun not far behind you and I'm also very tired!! Glad everything's well and don't worry about not having any sickness I can tell you that I didn't get any with either dd (or slight at the beginning) but nothing like I have now!!  

Jackeen, how are you babe?  Bet you're looking forward to starting again... I'm sure St Patrick's will be lucky for you   

Hello to all the other girls, sorry I'm running out of time today as I've got no food frozen for Keira and need to make her some!!  I'm fine, no symptoms to speak off apart from feeling quite sick most of the day now!!   But no killer boobs for me I'm afraid!! I think they're still recovering from stopping breastfeeding!!    Changed my GP appt now to the monday(16th) but yesterday I received a letter from Epsom for a dating scan on the 24th    Kind of told the GP originally I wasn't sure of my dates and I think cos he knows me   he probably said so in his letter!!  Not sure what I'm gonna do!!  Hope you're all well  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sleepy – so, so sorry to hear of your BFN   . 
It’s so hard when everything goes so well and then you end up with a BFN for no apparent reason.
I asked Katie all about immune and embryo testing after my biochemical, but as far as I could glean at the time, they don’t really see the value in testing as they feel it is more of a numbers game. 
Of course this was just one person’s perspective and was a year ago now. Mr Kalu may well see things differently and from what I’ve heard he does seem to be more progressive in his thinking, so I hope you get the answers you deserve.

A-M – well done on on the 4 fertilised embryos. Fingers crossed for ET tomorrow    . 
I hope it goes really well and if you’re having the acupuncture at the Bridge, then I assume it’s with Nick Dalton-Brewer. I had that with him and reckon it made a massive difference, but by god it was painful!   (sorry if that was TMI!) He also had lots of good advice on food & supplements etc.
Let us know how you get on    

Jo – lovely to hear from you but sorry to hear that work is so manic! Yes the tiredness is unbelievable isn’t it? DH thought it was hilarious as I could be talking to him one minute and then the next I would be out cold, for an hour or two. It frustrated me beyond belief as I pretty much had to write off every weekend as I just slept through them  . 
I think my nuchal scan wasn’t until 13.5 weeks or something and there was no way I could hang on for all that time as I just felt so anxious about the whole thing, so for me, having the 10 week scan was a godsend but also very nerve wracking sitting in the waiting room. The good thing with the private scan is that they take time to explain everything to you and show you what is what. 

Jack – sorry that tx has been delayed slightly but not long now until stimms start. You know I’ll be saving loads and loads of PMA for you for this being the successful cycle you deserve.
    

Feline – yes the whole process is such a huge emotional rollercoaster but it sounds as though you have had the right idea with the Easter break. 
When I had to take drugs abroad with me I put the needles & drugs in a clear bag with a letter in my hand luggage and showed them to the security guys as we went through the bag check but they weren’t even interested. 
Mmm very jealous of you out in that Andalucian sunshine  .

Sabine – hope you had a fab birthday. Did you get spolit rotten – I hope so  

Sam – hope you find something quick & easy for Keira. Good luck with the forthcoming dating scan. So are you going to go back to Epsom again for this one?

Hello everyone else I’ve not mentioned above – Sarah, JustP, Lou, Tanya, Wombly, Didi, Clarabel and everyone else – sorry my brain is a bit fluffy this evening.

The work isn’t quite finished unfortunately  . The loft works are, but then it’s over to us to finish all the decorating and it’s poo timing, but the carpets won’t be laid until definitely after Marvin has arrived so all the rooms will still be in chaos for a couple more weeks yet. In fact I’m not yet sure where we’ll be able to sleep! 

Well not a whiff of any signs at all so the hot curries, raspberry leaf tea, pineapple etc etc are coming out in force plus I’m going to see if an acupuncture session can get things moving. 
I think Marvin is quite comfy just having a squirm about in there and he/she is in no particular hurry to make an appearance. 
Oh do you think he/she knows how chaotic the house currently is so has decided that inside is a better option?    

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Blimey cant keep up with all the posts

Just wanted to say hang in there Jo for 12 weeks, nearly here

Sleepy, I am so so sorry you get a negative. I prayed for you. I do think its a numbers game and so bloody unfair

I had my scan today. Only 2 sodding eggs. Jesus- I am taking 6 amps a day, had 3 lots of acupunture and rested lots. GRRRR
EC now a week today to give me a max chance of producing more eggs. QM don't seem worried and just said I am slow to respond like last time.
So I have another week. I will have gone through over 65 needles and totally fed up - although on much better form since I started stimming. But God I miss the gym and so does my waistline! Anyway- enough moaning from me!

I have to get on with some work because what with acupunture and scans and visits to my thryoid consultant I dont seem to be at work at all!!

Liz I am praying for a quick and easy birth for you honey

Wombly and Sarah , when do u start?
To all the newbies welcome and sending lots of luck

lots of love
Didi

xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Didi – please don’t despair too much about only having two follies at this stage as a lot can happen in a week. 
Fingers crossed that the other follies grow, grow, grow and catch up    .
So how are you finding the stimms this time around? I’m sure you must be sick to death of snapping off 6amps and preparing them every evening. Are you getting side effects from them?
How come you’ll have gone through 65 needles? Do you not use 1 needle for all 6 amps mixed with the fluid? Are you on Menopur or another drug - oh maybe you're on the GonalF pen thingy  

I think it was on my first cycle where I was having scans and it wasn’t really doing much and then we went in for another monitoring scan and they said oh yes you’re ready now. It shocked the life out of us as we just weren’t prepared for it!

I know it’s far easier said than done, when you have your own business but try and take it easy on the work front and try not to feel too desperate for the gym as it will still be there in 9 months time     

Take care

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

PS - have blown you some follie growing bubbles  

xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Didi - good luck with follie growing hun.  As Liz says a lot can happen in a week.

Also, ladies that recommended Hilary to me, Sarah, Liz and Didi, thank you so much.  She is brill and really feel we got further this time because of her treatment.  So thanks for that!

xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sleepy - how are you? I hope today wasn't too difficult for you at work    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Domenica, hi hun, I have always been anxious about my follies , I have always had top  grade embies which I'm told are better than having loads of follies and not great embryo's, good luck I;m sure the next week will bring on some more. trust me QMH will not go ahead if they don't think it's worthwhile, look at my ticker  

Liz, how are you doing, getting impatient now?  

Sleepy, hope today went better than you thought. 

Hi All  

So now my AF is late my holiday dates don't fit in so well, what do you ladies think, is it better to be off during stimming or 2WW?  I;m thinking stimming due to the scans, which was why I booked my leave then but wonder what you think?


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jack,

Take time off when stimming. It will reduce the stress of fitting in scans and you can have time for acupunture and meditation!!

Being off in 2ww you will go mad!

Can't you split the holiday and have 10 days whilst stimming and EC and few days after ET?

liz

They have now decided that when taking 6 amps you should split between 2 needles, 1 water and 3 amps, each evening and 1 injection of downreg each morning. My husband prepares the needles, I just inject them. 

I am much better since stimming, I always am. I am still very tired but nothing like when down regging alone.I just get such bad side effects with downreg. 

thanks everyone for your support. will keep you posted


xxxxxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry it's been a while but I'm living in a hell hole with no kitchen, loads of sanding, stripping and painting to do and a puppy that will eat anything in sight so needs constant watching!!  I'm frazzled!!

Good grief, this thread is really growing - it's hard to keep up but I'll do my best!  Someone needs to update The Hall of Fame so we all know where everyone is (turn around, touch the ground, bagsy not doing it!!  Not 'til my kitchen is finished and I have time to fart at least!!)

Didi, glad to hear you're feeling better.  Really hope those follies are growing nicely and producing some fab quality eggs.  The gym can wait - spend your gym time chilling, meeting friends for a coffee, having your nails done and generally pampering yourself 'cos in 9 months time you'll be run ragged with no time for anything!!   

Jack, bummer about AF.  As Didi said can't you have half your hols during stimms and half during 2ww?  I like to have some time to relax in the first half of 2ww but then in the 2nd I'm better when I'm kept busy or I go loop the loop!!

Sleepy - so sorry to hear about your bfn.  They do say 3rd time lucky so I'll keep my fingers crossed for your next tx.  Glad Hilary has helped - she's lovely isn't she?  As for Mr Kalu - he's very calm and talks a lot of sense so go armed with all the questions you want answers to and he'll patiently go through everything with you.  Good luck.

Liz - so have you tried a Vindaloo then?  How was the acupuncture?  Do you really want Marvin out?  Wouldn't you rather he stayed snuggled in there for a bit longer so you can get some kip?!!

Wombly - how the Competent Crew course?  Are you frozen to the bone?  Was there a good crowd?  Have fun?  Will you invite us out on your yacht someday?!

Feline - hope you're feeling a bit less emotional now.  These hormones are a nightmare aren't they?  So jealous of your Easter break though - just what you need.

Jo - pleased to hear you're feeling good.  I'm sure it's just your sunny disposition keeping you from feeling terrible so stop worrying and start enjoying your pregnancy!  Hope work isn't quite as frantic this week.

AM - Hope ET went fabulously yesterday and that you're too busy with your feet up to post on here?!

Scaruh - good luck for 25th March.  Let us know how it goes.

Eden - hope life is rosy.  We need pics please!!

Hi Tanya, Sam, Laura, Pinpin, JustP and anyone else I've missed!


Well AF finally turned up yesterday and is a really heavy, painful one which it always is after tx.  I have rung HH for an HSG appt but they haven't got back to me yet so not sure when it'll be yet.  Really hoping they're not gonna suggest I need a lap to remove my tubes 'cos if they do then I'm gonna have to wait for it on the NHS as I have just spent all my money on my kitchen and then got carried away and ordered a lovely new range cooker and hood!!  Whoops!  Don't tell DH I was talking about having to have my tubes removed 'cos he'll tell me off for thinking the worst and preempting stuff that might not happen.  In my head I'm just being realistic though?  I must say I'm pretty divided about this HSG - half of me wants there to be a problem they can fix but I've already been told that the problem they think might be there will involve them removing my tubes.  At this stage I'm not so happy about that.  If it had been two years ago when we were first starting out then that would have been one thing but now that we're 5 in and the end is looming, I'm not sure how I'll feel about having to say enough IVF and having no tubes which leaves not even the slightest glimmer of hope of conceiving naturally?  Ooh sorry girls, I'm not sure where that came from.  I'm obviously more concerned about this HSG than I'd realised.  I'm not good at sitting waiting for things - much better to know where we're at so I can deal with it...

Anyway, I shall stop rambling, wake Basil up and give him some lunch before I start painting the kitchen  

Have a good Tuesday girls.

Sarah xx

P.S. Lost another 2lbs at Weight Watchers this week - if I was a techie I'd put a ticker up but instead I'm gonna try and put an up to date pic of Basil up for you!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hooray - I managed to put a pic up!  How clever am I?!!    Sx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick one from me as DP has just left to so the shopping and I don't want him to catch me on the PC again when I am supposed to be resting up in bed!!

ET went well yesterday, 2 embies transferred so hopefully they are snuggling in nicely.  Had the acupuncture with Nick and I can indeed confirm that it hurt like hell, but I figured anything that increases my chances has got to be worth a go and I would recommend him, he was very understanding and helpful.  Still getting some pains around my ovaries, although not that bad it can be quite uncomfortable.  Is this normal?  Hope so...

Got a decision to make about freezing the remaining 2 embies tomorrow, although yesterday I was told they weren't that great in quality but apparently that can change.  Sorry this is really short but still feeling a bit wiped out by it all so off for some more R&R.

Take care everyone.


A-M


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

SarahTM, you need to get all the thoughts out to make sence of them, I know how you feel sweetie, I'd want to keep my tubes too no matter what.  actually one was removed when I was 24 without my consent so it's a bit of a sore point with me.  I think once you get on the rollercoaster it's hard to think of anything else.  Even while taking a break you tell yourself you'll do this or that and then decide what's next.  My last appt. I asked the doctor to tell me if it was time to give up; had I exhausted all the tests / protocol's / possibilites and he was adamant that it wasn't time yet, until they say No MORE I have to carry on so I can live with myself knowing that I did my best.       Sorry for the long post


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Evening ladies

Didi Sending lots growing vibes your way    good luck hun  

feline20 I was in Enniskillen visiting my parents they moved over about 6 years ago, but they are both originally from Ireland Donegal and Kerry. I have been to Derry a few times and had a great time.

Liz It could be any time now!! Come on Marvin 

Sam I hope your feeling better soon and you keep poking me too!!!!! 

Sarah I hope your AF eases off soon and all the tests you have done come back ok  

Jack I hope this is the one for you hun  

Big hugs for everyone   

Jess has a cold at the moment so coughing and sneezing away bless her


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Egg update-

2 large eggs, 2 smaller and another 2 may make the size by Monday.
Monday for e/c has been confirmed.

Didi
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Good luck for Monday Didi you'll be fine, remember you just need the one         

Sorry no personals today as too much on maybe tonight when girls are in bed  

Sam


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Afternoon All

Just a flying visit as I’m doing work Admin this afternoon – probably the last catch up I’ll get now  .

Sarah – lovely pic of a melancholic looking Basil sitting on your floor tile. I hope the hell hole is improving and Basil isn’t tearing down everything that you’ve managed to get done so far  .
I also hope that the AF pains are easing (or even gone) by now. Yes it all seems a bit final doesn’t it, if they want to remove your tubes, but I guess if there is any hydro in the tubes then you’re better off without them aren’t you? Although I know that’s a very, very difficult call to make and hopefully won’t be one that you will have to!

A-M – yay! Well done on being PUPO and surviving Nicks’ acupuncture. I’m sure he must have been an evil sadist in a former life    . 
I hope you are now chilling at home and not thinking about the next two weeks (yeah right!)
So what decision did you make on the 2 embies left?

Jack – I think that is a very good attitude to have. As long as others still think it’s worth a go, then it has to be doesn’t it?  

Tanya – aw poor Jess suffering with a cold – I hope she gets better soon. Is she old enough to be able to take anything for it?

Didi – yay well done on the follie crop    . 
So what time are you in on Monday and what time is your trigger injection on Saturday (not too late I hope).
Just don't forget that the sedation really is lovely so i hope you don't get as freaked out by the anaesthetist this time  

Hello everyone else I've missed

Well no news from me – no twinges or rumblings of anything other feeling quite bruised inside from Marvin booting me either in my rib cage or just below. I swear that he/she is either going to be a footballer or a can-can dancer    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Tanya, thanks hun, aw poor Jessica she must be keeping you up more at night then, do you miss having your parents around for support at the moment?

Liz, you're still working so Marvin is bound to be late then. do you feel like your Pg has gone quickly, I remember when your DH said you looked like you ate all the pies before you got your bump, is he taking Paternity leave with you?.  HAve you chosen your names yet and will you be sharing them, have you seen the thread about names I've added a huge list?

Didi, good news today you must be delighted, soemtimes they grow quickly at the end and you get a  shock after EC, my last cycle all the doctors came to see me as they were so pleased to find an extra one, it was really crazy, good luck for Monday, yes the sedation is nice at QMH, I remember how nice the anethiest (sp) is not liek my current one who gets really peeved when they can't get a vein.  What do they expect when they make me fast!!!!

Samia, how are you feeling hun, been feelign sick still?

SarahTM, hope I didn't offend you with my commetns last night.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Liz Yep she can take calpol now but I don't like to give her much as she is still so young. Come on Marvin  

Jack No she is so good still sleeping the same amount at night she just wakes up choking but goes back to sleep. Yes it is hard not having Mum and Dad about as I'm close to them but my MIL and FIL are absolutely wonderful and live five minutes away from us. Jess gets Christened a week on Sunday so all my family will be over for that.    I didn't work through my first week of th 2ww but went back to work after that the distraction was a help. 

Didi Well done on the follie growth, keep going follies   Good luck for Monday


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Girls

just a quick one tonight to say:

Didi i'm so pleased you got this great news today ! 6 would be great i keep everything crossed for you that they all make it but even just one good could get you your little baby   Thinking about you lots

A-M congrats on being PUPO!  Let us know how you're doing   

Liz every time i log on i'm thinking i will see a message saying that your waters have broken or something but no it seems like Marvin is very comfy in mummy's belly! Bless ! Sending you lot   and hope it all goes well and not painful only pure happiness  

Sorry can't do anymore personal i've come home very late from work today and DH is pulling a face watching me type on the PC !  
Dh has done well at the weekend by taking me on a surprise visit to France at the weekend and he had invited some of our friends including my very best friend ho had made the trip all the way from burgundy to Paris.  I was so happy and surprised to see her it made me cry   Then on monday once back in uk one of my other very close friends over here arranged for a lovely diner at her house. Completely spoilt rotten  
Thank you all for your lovely birthday wishes girls!
I'll try to post again before i go away to our skiing holiday at the weekend!

Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone - apologies in advance as this is going to be an unashamed 'me' post    

I’ve just had a consultant appointment this afternoon and they offered me an internal examination to see if anything was happening. 
Thinking they’d tell me that there was absolutely nothing whatsoever happening, as the external palpation thingy showed that I was still only 2/5 engaged, I was a bit shocked to find out that my cervix is very soft and ripe (sorry if that’s too much info!) and I’m already 2cm dilated!!!! OMG!!! How did that happen  .

Anyway he offered me a sweep to help things along which to be honest wasn’t at all painful and only slightly uncomfortable – although it has caused bleeding (again, sorry if that’s too much information!)

Anyway things may or may not kick off in the next few days so we are in shock and panic now! I know that sweep's don't necessarily mean anything will happen but at least it feels like a step in the right direction. 
If nothing happens then I'm booked in for an induction on Tuesday 16th 

Liz
xxx

PS - I've now locked the Marvin guessing game so no cheating can happen


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Ooh Liz - how exciting!!  I have no idea what a 'sweep' is and I have a feeling that I'm probably better not knowing but sounds like things are progressing and baby Marvin will soon be in the world!!  Keep us posted.  Sounds like it's gonna be the easiest labour ever if you're already 2cm dilated and didn't know?!    

Hi Pinpin, glad you had a lovely birthday.  And now you're off skiing?  I'm not sure that that's fair?!!

AM - hope you have your feet up and that dh is spoiling you rotten?

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry I can't chat long but after receiving delivery of our new kitchen yesterday (which is now in boxes all over the lounge, dining room and kitchen!) I bent over to pick up a pen and couldn't get up again.  I have since spent the past 30 hours trying to lie flat on my back taking anti-inflammatories for what I suspect is a trapped nerve in my lower back.  DH is really busy at work so I have had a very very bored Basil chewing walls and eating the cat's food in order to make me get up and play with him!  Where's the tearing your hair out icon when you need it?!!  It's just such terrible timing as the kitchen needs painting before we can install it which needs to be done before the tiler comes to do the floor on 23rd!  If we can't do it by then, then we have to live with a concrete floor for another month until the tiler has free time again -  

Anyway, sorry for the moan girls!!  My HSG is next Thursday and then I have the consultation to decide our next step on 1st April so hopefully my kitchen will be done by then and I can concentrate on my 3rd time lucky FET?!!   

Take care and speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a real quickie to say well done to Didi.... keep em growing....

and GOOD LUCK TO LIZ..... sounds like something's happening!!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sarah - what a total poo thing to happen, you poor thing  

Were you lugging kitchen boxes about before then? I know it's crap timing but maybe your body is telling you that you need to slow down, my lovely and take things a little easier    

Hi Lou   how are you?

Sabine - aw bless DH for organising what sounds like a fab birthday. Enjoy the skiiing won't you?

Didi - are you back in for a final scan tomorrow? Loads of luck if you are  

Hello everyone else

xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz, OMG!, does that mean you're in labour, if I was betting on your DD I'd choose 17th March, St Patrick's Day for baby Marvin to appear.

Lou,   hi how are you doing?

SarahTM, oh no you're poor back have you been to see an oesto yet, give one a try they're great.

Didi are you having another scan tomorrow?, hope it goes okay and you fianlly get to have your drug free day.

A-M Congrats, finally on the  2ww this is where the fun really begins, what are you up to to keep sane?

Sabine, happy skiing.


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi girls

OMG Liz u could e in full-on labour by now!! Argh, good luck if you are or if not it must be round the corner - how exciting!!!

Can't keep up with all the posts as usual but trying to catch up so bear with me.....

Sarah hope the kitchen's coming along although I know it;s a timely process. Hope your HSG will bring you answers.

Didi, Wishing you all the luck for your eggies. Keep the updates coming. Many     to you!!

Sleepy - sorry to hear about your bfn.  Hope next time will be your turn, and keep it calm with the acupuncture.

I'm far less emotional now, think it was just the first week of the pill kicking in - 16 days till downregging! Had reflexology this evening and felt strangely emotional during which is normal apparently. Am going to go for the acupuncture at ET stage.

Jo - Hope your still having a fab pregnancy and that it's all good

AM - What's the latest on your ET?

Scaruh - all the luck for 25th March.    

Eden - hope life is rosy.  We need pics please!!

Pinpin - that was lovey of your other half to have surprised you like that - ur a lucky woman-where did u get him from, lol!!

Sam - glad u got your scan through - wil be interesting to see when your due date is etc.

I've read on some posts about the sedation being lovely etc - what does it actually feel like? Your not out cold are you, so is it a bit like being a bit drunk or something?

Feline xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Jackeen said:


> Liz, OMG!, does that mean you're in labour, if I was betting on your DD I'd choose 17th March, St Patrick's Day for baby Marvin to appear.


I'll add your bet in for you Jack 

I don't *think* I'm in labour  at least I don't feel as though I am, but the consultant reckons everything looks promising for the next day or so    and if I go in for induction next Tuesday then I don't need the pessaries or gel to ripen my cervix as it's already there so it's going to be breaking the waters and straight onto the Oxytocin drip 

Hi Feline - glad to hear that you're feeling better and that the reflexology is helping.

Re your question about sedation - yes all of mine have put me out for the count, so the last memory you have is having the sedative administered and then the next thing you know you wake up all drowsy and feeling pretty spaced out, back on the recovery ward. 
They now give you oxygen (if you are particularly drowsy) and give you a drip to help you get rehydrated and recover more quickly.
The first time I had it was the same day Sarah was in for EC and we both spoke total (boys dangly bits) to each other    you also end up saying all sorts of things that will probably have no recollection of but I'm sure that DH will remind you of   

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Margot and Jerry said:


> The first time I had it was the same day Sarah was in for EC and we both spoke total (boys dangly bits) to each other    you also end up saying all sorts of things that will probably have no recollection of but I'm sure that DH will remind you of


Ha ha, and if you're Jo you demand emergency surgery to abstract the extra eggs you know are in there (which she thankfully didn't need!!!).

So Liz, are you able to sleep at the moment or are you on constant labour symptoms alert?! I really hope it's a nice, quick and easy birth and that Marvin's here before you know it. 

Feline, I'm out for the count and wake up talking rubbish (usually about wanting a G & T!) and then feel like I've had the best sleep ever!

Jack - you didn't offend me at all, don't worry. I feel completely the same as you - need to keep going until we can't take any more. I have a feeling that the money's gonna run out before that point though and then we're gonna have to decide whether we want to be in debt (which I suspect will make it quite difficult if we decide to go on to adopt) or whether that's our cue to stop. There I go again preempting stuff!! This is a very very confusing process isn't it?! Hopefully I won't need to worry about it as my next FET will be a BFP? 

Didi - hope those follies are growing nicely ready for EC on Monday.   

My back is improved slightly so I'm hoping to be able to do some light sanding and prep ready for painting at the weekend! 

Hope everyone is well and has some nice plans for the weekend.

lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Bad news--- only 2 eggs today

Really have had enough now and feel totally crap. I have two staff off sick but feeling so lousy & just want it over

Katie on hols today and I had Julie who said it was grave news indeed and not to expect a good outcome.
This is the last time for us. I am looking into egg donation in South Africa but can't think about that at the moment.

E/C is going ahead but I really don't hold out any hope. I know you need PMA but to be honest I am all out of it...


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Didi - please please don't give up hope yet.  Jo spent the entire time from EC to Test Date saying there's no way she could be pg from her one fertilised egg and look at her?  

Now repeat after me:

It only takes one, it only takes one, it only takes one...

Keep saying this every time you have a down moment and put South Africa out of your head for now.  

It only takes one, it only takes one, it only takes one...

You'd better be saying it young lady?    

   

Sarah x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Didi – I think Sarah has said from very wise words  . 
I know you must be disappointed but please, please, please don’t forget that it only takes one.
Think about those lovely follies that you do have and that they are going to be good ones by Monday and go on to be lovely little embies.
    

Hi Sarah – how is the back today? Hope you’re still taking things very easy  

Liz
xxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quick update from me, was feeling okay after ET on Monday until today when I've started to feel what I am can only describe as 'menstrual'.  If anyone has felt like this and then gone on to have a BFP then I'd love to hear from you as I truly hope this is not a sign of things to come...

With regards what was only the one reasonable quality embryo - had a very long chat with DP and when we weighed the options up we decided we would much rather save our money ans go for a whole fresh cycle if this one doesn't work.  Decision was very hard to make as these are the only embryos I've ever had in my life (to my knowledge anyway) and so felt very torn about it all, but given that this is our first cycle and hopefully not our last chance saloon I believe we've made the right decision.

Anyway, major family news arrived last night in the form of my Sister who proudly announces that she is just over 3 months pregnant with her third baby!!  In fairness she does not know that I am currently going through treatment so I can't hold her abysmally lousy timing against her, but the fact that she then delights in telling me that she 'only took a couple of months worth of trying' to conceive made me want to throw something!!  Just as well she was on the phone and a few hours drive away as I suspect the look on my face might have given me away.  So, I've got to be the blissfully happy Aunty again (which I am sure I will be) when inside I'm hurting like hell because it hasn't happened for me in over three and a half years of trying!!!

Didi - hang on in there, a lady who had her EC on same day as me was given a similar prognosis and she managed to produce 2 quality eggs, both of which fertilised so she went onto ET!!  It can and does happen so try not to worry.

Take care all.


A-M


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks everyone- feel very sorry for myself

it is more the fact that I got zero fertlisation last time. with 1 or 2 eggs it really will take a miracle to get an embryo.

xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi, I'm sorry you didn't get the news you wanted hun, it's not over yet , try to keep positive it's not the end of the road as much as it feels like it is at the moment. I've had one embryo from one egg so it does happen and I'm a poor responder, high FSH, low AMH blah blah blah, it's only a few more days jun and then you'll know    

A-M, yes it's common to feel menstrual, you've had a shed load of drugs and are still taking the bottom bullets I;m sure, this is 'normal' for IVF, good luck hun the next 2ww are hard.  sorry to hear about your sister's news, I know how freaked out you must be, everyone around you is bound to get pregnant now, it seems to be the law during IVF.

Sarah, glad to hear you're back is getting better, I know all about the debt part as I've been financing my txt, via my mortgage for two years, I don't regret it well not yet a t least but I've still got a home for now.  I hope you take it easy this weekend and don't try to do too much.

Liz, any news.....I did actually think you were in labour, this bit I know nothing about yet 

Happy weekend all


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning


Didi i want to send you a big big big   . Now, 2 is NOT necessarily bad news think about these two eggies as being two more than you would have had without treatment.  I have not been through that part yet but i'm trying to look at it objectively and from people's stories i am reading it is better to have 2 good quality ones than 15 of poor quality.  Jo proved to us that 1 is all it takes to get pregnant so hang in there and think that in a couple of weeks you have a better chance to have your BFP than if you were having no tx. I'm thinking about you lots hun, i hope you have plans to pamper yourself this weekend, you want these little eggies to be nice and ripe for EC monday. Good luck sending you lots and lots of    

Liz so how are you feeling today hun ? Any signs yet ? they did say it was looking good for the next day.... so Marvin must be getting ready to make his appearance soon ?  

AM - please try not to worry, i've not been through that part yet but i'm sure i've read many stories where people thought it was all over because they felt so menstrual (including Jo) and then it turned out to be a BFP!

Sarah - i hope your back is better now - good luck with HSG next thursday! I hope it goes well and don't worry about preempting stuff I do this all the time even though people say I shouldn't I think it is easier said than done.  

I'll try to do more personals tonight as i'm flying tomorrow morning and not sure if there is an internet connection there.

Kisses

Pinpin xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning all

No, no news from me – still getting lots of tightenings but they aren’t particularly frequent or that painful!  

Will let you know when things are progressing   but it could be a long old wait    

Liz
xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

,

Hope you all had a fab weekend and enjoyed today's sunshine! how good was that!?

Edenbliss, many many congratulations on your arrivals!  Plenty of  to you, DH and your 2 baby boys! 

Liz, Hope things progressed naturally over the course of the weekend and you won't have to go in to be induced on Tuesday.. Come on Marvin!    

Pinpin, you must be on the slopes by now! have a wonderful time and enjoy that fresh air and gorgeous scenery! You'll come back feeling a different person no doubt 

Sarah, how's your back?! sounds like you're having a lot on your plate.. as always!! juggling your job, the building work and puppy training!! Loving that latest photo of Basil by the way.. Oh that sad looking puppy face! I know you said looks are deceiving and he's a real little terror and chews everything    Are you getting help to get the kitchen fitted? Let me know if you're looking for a fitter, could recommend someone.. 

Didi, hope today's sunshine made you feel a bit better. Sounds like the past few weeks have been pretty tough. Sending you heaps of     and     for tomorrow and the coming days. Will be thinking of you Didi xx

AM, the 2ww sends everyone  . You're almost half way through  now.. not long to go    

Tanya, hope your gorgeous little Jessica is feeling better  . Will be great to have the family over next weekend for the Christening. Bet you can't wait! 

Sam, Jo, how are you both doing? hope you're not too exhausted and suffering with m/s?   

Wombly, were you out sailing today?! weather for just perfect for once!!

Hi to everyone else 

Had DH's cousin with her husband and 3 year old son staying over at the weekend, we went to Bocketts farm today. Had never been before and it really is a great day out! Not sure the tractor tour was such a great idea though at 35 weeks, was quite a bumpy ride!!   

Love and   to you all

Cx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Edenbliss, such fab news on the birth of you beautiful boys
A-M thinking of you honey - not long now

Liz, been thinking about you all weekend and really hope Marvin pops out before you have the induction booked. PLease get DH to post when he/she arrives-  cant wait

Pin Pin hope you are having the most fab time

Wombly- do u sail? I went in to enquire about joining a club today as I feel I need something to do if this week doesn't bring good news. I have never done it before.

Jo can't believe I bumped into you at Hilarys- you look really well, Good luck with 10 week scan this week.

Sarah, hope the back is on the mend. My chiro is fab. Shout if you want the number.

Sam , how are you feeling, are you having a scan before 12 weeks?

C- not long now.Yes the sunshine did help today.

Thanks everyone for you kind words. DH is positive, I am not. Only time will tell. 
E/C at 9am tomorrow. If I do get any eggs I will not sleep tomorrow night thats for sure. Anyway, 1 step at a time

love and luck to you all
x
didi


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

and Jack are u downregging and soon to stimm? are you at the Lister? Thinking of you honey

xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi , good luck for today hun, been thinking about you and hoping for the best.

Liz, hope you and Marvin are doing well and Marvin is getting ready to make an appearance soon.

 Clarabel

I'm still on the pill and feeling v nauseaus, got my first scan on wednesday and start stimming end of next week, still not sleeping very well.


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Didi – loads of luck for EC today! I think I’ve probably missed you now but I hope that those follies of yours have some lovely juicy, ripe eggs in them!
You take care  
    

Clarabel – yes the sun was amazing wasn’t it? Eek to a bumpy tractor ride – not sure I’d fancy that but then again could be just the thing Marvin needs to be evicted.
35 weeks today!    

Jack – so sorry to hear that the pill is making you nauseous. Loads of luck for the scan this Wednesday – hope everything is good to go with the stimming
    

Hello everyone else – sorry this is a pants message on the personals front, but today is my last day to get as much sorted as possible.  
Marvin is quite comfy where he/she is so it looks like it’s the forceable eviction tomorrow (as long as they have beds)  
DH will let Sarah know as soon as there is any news, so Sarah, if you’d please post it for me on here, that would be fab!    

I’m sure this won’t be my last post before D-Day (or should that be M-Day?) 

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning girls - it looks like it's gonna be another sunny one - hooray!

Didi - hope EC is going fantastically and eggseeds (get it?!!  ) your eggspectations!!!   

Liz - I really can't believe that 40 weeks has gone by so quickly - I shall await that text with baited breath.  Good luck - hope it's a breeze.  Please take it easy today and enjoy your final day of independence!!  

Clarabel - I LOVE Bocketts Farm - please invite me next time!!  I always bet on the purple pig (and lose!) and those trampolines are fab - luckily I have 6 and 8 year old godchildren to play with so everyone doesn't think I'm a complete nutter on my own!!    35 weeks eh?!  You must be getting really excited.

Jack - roll on those stimms.  Although I think you need to get used to the nausea 'cos you'll be having more of it very soon    

Eden - congratulations!! Pictures please!!

Pinpin - I'm not talking to you - it's not fair that everyone's skiing and not me!!  

AM - Jo had what she thought were period pains right through her 2ww and look at her now.  Keeping everything crossed for you 

Wombly - where are you?  How are you?  You must start soon don't you?

Hi Jo, Sam, JustP, Tanya, Feline, Scaruh, Lou, Sleepy - hope you're all well? 

Bel - are you still reading this?  If so, please post and let us know how you are.  

Well as for me - my back has improved and I'm not bad so long as I don't sit down for too long.  I can stand or lie down but it looks like I've somehow displaced my hip (dh looked at me with horror and said I look distorted - nice!) which makes sitting very uncomfortable.  I'm about to call to see if I can get in with a friend's osteo who she says is fantastic 'cos I'm not sure my back will take being in stirrups on Thursday otherwise!

A friend of ours came round on Saturday and helped us painting the kitchen and then dh and I did the final coat yesterday and built nearly all the kitchen units - it's so shiny and white and exciting that it was worth a bit of back pain to get it done!!  So all in all a busy weekend which I love.  

Now a quick question for you girls...  Did dh come in with you at the HSG?  Last time my dh didn't (hence why I was flirting with the gorgeous doc!!) but this time I think he'd like to so he understands what happens etc.  I'm not sure if this is allowed though?  Anyone know?

Anyway, I'd better get on with a bit of work before I paint the woodwork and get my drawer dividers in (so exciting!!).

Speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Sarah - I know when I had my HSG at QM's, there was no way DH was allowed in and they made that clear but I guess Hammersmith may be different.

Well done on getting all the kitchen sorted but please take care and don't do any more mischief to your back    

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Lying in front of the TV after sleeping all day

EC was much better than last time. Great surgical team who made me really relaxed and there were only 3 of us in the unit today, as opposed to 12 last November.

Well here we have it! 4 eggs!!! Couldn't believe it.

Very bloated and sore this time round- surgeon said she had drained both ovaries completely hoping the Bridge would find some eggs, Bless her!

So now its a waiting game to see if any fertilise. Glad I am feeling dopey as it numbs it a bit. 

I just have to get through the next few hours to see if we have any embys

love to all of you and I will post tomorrow

xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hooray Didi - I'm so happy for you and will keep everything crossed for tomorrow for you   

Liz - so excited for you - can't wait to finally meet Marvin.   

Jo - hope your scan goes fantastically tomorrow too   

It's quiet on here today - everyone must've been out enjoying the sun!  

Speak soon.

Sarah xxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Didi - This is fantastic news!!  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you for some nice embies tomorrow.

Liz - Best of luck for tomorrow.

As for me I am heading off to the Brighton coast tomorrow for a few days to take my mind off 2ww.  By the time I get back it'll be almost time to test and hopefully some of my sanity will have returned.  Fingers crossed the weather stays good as I'm staying in a caravan!!

Take care all.

xxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Didi, 4 eggs  , that is amazing  we are all     for you and them tonight.  I am so happy for you.

Liz, best of luck for tomorrow, unless Marvin decides it's time to go tonight of course!, I sooooo hope you have a easy time and can't wait to see the pics and hear how much in love you are.

Hi everyone


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

oh Didi that's just fantastic news, I'm   for more great news tomorrow when you get your phone call from the Bridge. In the meantime get plenty of rest and sending you loads of   for those eggies to turn into strong little embies    

Liz, will be thinking of you tomorrow! Can't wait to find out Marvin's identity!!!  

Sarah, re: your question on HSG (mine was 2 years ago at QM), I'd gone on my own and did not ask about DH coming along. However as it was in what looked like an operating theatre, sterile environment, I very much doubt they would have let him in with me. Yet again, that was at QM not sure about Hammersmith..

Jack, sorry to hear about the nausea   Hope you start feeling better soon  

AM, very jealous to hear your heading for the coast, weather is supposed to stay nice for a few days, so that's great timing. Being away will definitely help you keep sane during your 2ww. Have a wonderful time  


 to everyone 
Cx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Clarabel,

How are you doing hun?, wow 35 weeks, I hope there were no ill effects from yesterday's bumpy ride, are you on Maternity leave now?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

How are you all?  I hope you've all had a chance to enjoy this lovely weather  

Didi, 4 eggs that's brilliant news hun and I'm now keeping all my digits crossed for you and that you get some lovely embies       

Liz, I was gonna bore you with a birth story but then I thought you must have 100's and probs not interested!! I wonder if my friend (the midwife at Kingston) will be delivering Marvin   Hope it all goes painlessly (sp?) Well I meant without pain!!    

A-M, good luck for test day hun     Enjoy your time away 

Hi Jack, not long now hey? How are things?  

Sarah, how exciting a new kitchen, new puppy and a new baby soon      Basil is keeping you busy then    Glad to see your back is better   Reg the hsg I'm not sure as I went by myself so I'm sure sorry  

Eden, thanks hun and yes I'm sure I'm going to be busy (so are you I think   )  How are the boys? Give them a big   from us  


Hi Tanya, Lou, Pinpin, Clarabel, Jo and to all my ff friends I'm forgetting  

I'm ok apart from feeling really sh*t in the mornings and then on and off all day!!  Hope it's a good sign but I've got to say I'm so so scared as I've got a scan on Wednesday morning at Epsom and I'm petrified!! I hope and   that everything is ok but I can't get the -ve thoughts out of my head!! Please keep fingers and toes crossed and if they are any spare bubbles going they are welcome here  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

for Wednesday Samia, you know the drill by now the nausea is a fantastic sign but I cna understand you'll worry anyway, I've blown you lots ands lots of bubbles.  I'm okay thanks, so happy to be starting again soon, except for being down and nauseaous 'cos of the pill and for the first tx out of the past 5 DP and I are okay at the moment no arguing or anything..Hope I haven't posted too soon


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Jack hun big   to you and I hope that everything goes well for you and DP (tx will go more smoothly if you are in "love" and harmony with one another if you see what I mean  ) Sending   your way babe


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sam

I am sure eveything will go fab in wednesday and you will see a lovely heartbeat and small babe. What are u now, 9 weeks?

a-m when is test day?

Liz, have fingers and toes crossed for a speedy delivery

dids
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Dids,

How are you feeling hun? Any idea as to ET will be?  Are you going for normal IVF or ICSI? Thinking of you    I'm 7w4d today and sh*t scared!!    I know don't get me wrong that I'm more lucky than a lot of people on here but for people like us (hit by fertility probs) there is nothing worse than getting given a +ve to have it snatched away from you!!    Sorry girls for the sorry sad ME post!! but I feel really... well actually don't know how I feel....  

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sam, please don't worry.

There is every reason that everything will be 100% ok. You have had 1 miscarriage which means statisically you are less likely to have another one( FACT). 
You have also carried two children full term.
Plus you still have symptoms which is the best sign of all.

I promise everything will be perfect at your scan. 

I have no date for ET yet as I am waiting to see if any fertilise with ICSI. None fertilised last time so I am terrified. Hence why I am still up.

Sending u prayers( although you won't need them) 

didi


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG

Of the 4 eggs only 2 were viable as expected.......and they both fertilised. Two embryos are going back in tommorow at the Bridge. Have then taken the rest of the week off until Monday.

Can't believe we have finally made it to transfer.

Sarah, have you heard how Liz is doing?


Dids


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Didi that's is brilliant news          I'm sure taking the rest of the week is a very good thing as it will allow you to rest and relax a bit as I'm sure you'll need all your strengh in 9 months or so    All the best for ET tomorrow hun will be thinking of you    

Sorry if I've scared everybody yesterday    Liz are you a Mum yet?  

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sam
what time is your scan tommorow?
x
didi


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Didi - HOORAY what brilliant news.  So tomorrow you will be PUPO!!  I'm so pleased for you.  Shame you didn't time it better so that you could go to Borough Market but you could still go to the Tapas for lunch if the timings work out?!  

No news from Liz yet - I'm feeling nervous for her.

DH and HSG question now no longer relevant as dh has to give a presentation on Thursday so can't come with me.  Let's hope I get the gorgeous doc again - might have to have a trim!!!    

Gotta get back to the painting...  will let you know as soon as I hear from Liz (though I'm out for a lot of tomorrow but will post just as soon as I can).

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

sarah

Have you got anyone going with you for HSG?

I am around if you want the company. I will stay in waiting room obviously!

x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Woohoo Didi! Fab news about your 2 embies!   
So so pleased for you, will you be having acupuncture before and after ET? 

Sam, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Not that you're gonna need it. I'm sure everything will be just fine  

Cx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry been a bit AWOL lately - just been soooo busy

Didi - great news on your embies!!! Good luck for tomorrow    - good idea to take some time off to relax 

Sam - good luck for your scan tomorrow   I know you are nervous but I'm sure tomorrow will put you at ease  

Sarah - you have been busy as usual -how is your back? Hope you're going to slow down over EC/ET!?!?!

Liz- missed it all but hopefully we'll hear news of your pitter patter feet soon

JAck - good to hear you & DP aren't arguing - long may it last!  

AM - have a good time in Brighton!!

Eden - congratulations on the birth of your two lovely boys!!!

Clarebel - hmmm not sure about the bumpy tractor ride either! Can't believe you are so far on - it seems to have gone quickly with you (well to me anyway!)

As for me - had a brilliant long weekend sailing, its hard work & I'm still knackered but we also had some gorgeous weather (to make up for the bad weather the weekend before  ) so I am now a qualified competent crew & DH is a qualified Day Skipper. 
Didi - if you are interested you can do a competent crew cert. without any previous experience. I did it with Sunsail over 2 weekends (2 day & 3 day) or you can do it over 5 days. You have other people on the boat too - I met a lovely lady who only lives down the road from me and we got on really well so we're going to keep in touch. I would definitely recommend it as a hobby  but then I would also recommend horseriding too 
Drugs arrived today so will be starting D/R on Saturday although I can't remember how much Suprecur she said so will have to give them a ring tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else too - Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

C

I am having acupunture with Hilary (can't afford the bridge) at 8am and 2pm tomorrow. ET is at 10.30

x
didi


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Didi, thanks for your support hun, good luck for ET tomorrow     I'm sure you'll be fine   My scan is at 9.20am tomorrow and not sure if I'm gonna be able to sleep tonight!!   

Clarabel, merci aussi   How are you?  

Wombly, well done again on your sailing hun    It makes you feel so good when you achieve new things well done again and thank you for the +ve comments hun    Not long now until you get your BFP  

Sarah, I'm sure you'll be fine on thursday, good luck   

Liz  

Hello to all the other ff girls  

As for me just going   with what ifs... and trying to put the -ve thoughts to the back of my head and what will be will be  

Will let you know................

Sam


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Er girls - look what happened!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181714.0;topicseen


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

[fly]* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS LIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *[/fly]


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh what a gorgeous name - I think Liz's dh must've run out of steam contacting all their family and friends and stuff which is why we had to hear it through someone else?!!

Didi - hope ET was fab and that you are sitting in your garden chilling your boots this afternoon? Thanks so much for the offer of coming with me tomorrow but I'll be OK and you should be horizontal and not treking to Hammersmith with me!!

Sam - hope scan was fab?

Gotta dash - speak more later.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

*[fly]Congratulations Liz and Keith [/fly]*

Didi how are you today? How was ET?

Wombly thanks for letting us know hun 

Sarah, thanks hun 

Hello everyone, sorry for the lack of personals...

As for me.... YES we had a brilliant scan with tears and a strong heartbeat!!  We've got a bean on board and he/she's the right size for dates and I'm now due on the 29th of October (a little pumpkin!! Oh I think I've found its nickname!! ) So so relieved now as I've been a bunch of nerves and with the m/s I wasn't feeling that great!! Wanted to say sorry for the last couple of posts which were quite depressing


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Samia - congratulations on your scan - no need to apologise I'm sure many of us have been there or will be there soon (  ), its only natural to worry but so glad all is well   

Didi - hope ET went well    and you are now resting with your precious cargo 

Sarah - how's Basil??


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Firstly Liz a huge congratulations to you and Keith I can't wait to see some pics!


Sam I'm so pleased today went well and you saw a heart beat 

Didi I hope ET went smoothly and the embies are snuggling in  

Wombly Good luck strating on Sat


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG so much good news today

Sam congrats on your scan, brilliant news. 

Liz, what amazing news . Yipeeeeeeeeee

ET went well. The staff at the Bridge were lovely. I have been sparko all afternoon- shattered !! Going to enjoy the sunshine over the next few days 

Sarah Good luck tomorrow

Wombly good luck for the weekend. 

Love to everyone

xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a very quick one as I'm trying to get a bit organised whist Keith has Ellis  

Sarah - so sorry you didn't get Keith's text - he had your new/obsolete mobile number   

We're now back home - got back around 1.00pm. Labour was scarily quick and I managed the actual delivery on just gas and air, in 2 hours - from the membranes bulging (nice!) to the actual delivery was just 10 minutes.    
I'm not going to post any actual labour or birth details on here as I don't think it's fair, as some people may rather not read it, but if anyone wants details, let me know and I'll PM them  

Sorry  haven't had the chance to read back on the posts - will try to get on tomorrow.

Hope all is well with everyone and I'll try a get a pic posted too

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## Lou Demi (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG girls, it's all going on! 

CONGRATULATIONS TO LIZ      .... just sent you a pm in case you're not hanging around long enough for my post! That's fantastic news soooo happy for you. Can't wait to see pics. Fantastic that he just 'slipped out'! Bet that was a relief!!! xxx

Didi, glad to hear your ET went well.... PUPO!! As you say, enjoy the sunshine, what better start for the little embies! x

Sam I'm pleased your scan went well, the paranoia after a m/c never leaves you so glad to hear all is good with the little heartbeat. The EDD is the day after my DH, so nice fiery scorpio!!! yeay! Not that I truly believe in horoscopes stuff! 

Sarah, good luck for the HSG tomorrow! Hope you're okay? Basil looking very cute indeed. Is that the kitchen floor he pooped on? Naughty boy!

Oops got to dash... sorry no more personals, got to go, had to just pop in and see update about Liz

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG it's all happening today!!

Liz, many many congratulations to you & Keith on the arrival or your little Ellis       

Sam, wonderful news about your scan today!    

Didi, glad it all went smoothly with ET today. Good to hear you had acu before and after ET. I really believe it helps. Now put your feet up, relax and enjoy the sunshine in the next few days     

Sarah, good luck with HSG tomorrow  

 to everyone else 

Cx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

omg, what great news liz, 
Samia and didi


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just another flying visit unfortunately whilst Ellis is asleep. I'm waiting for the Community Midwife to turn up but here is a little photo of me and Ellis taken about 4 hours after delivery.
I'll try and get a better picture of him today.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I must say that the midwives were fantastic and left us to get to bond with each other for as long as we wanted before moving me to the postnatal ward.

I'm hoping Ellis will sleep lots today, to make up for the lack of sleep he had most of the night , in which case I'll be back properly later.
I've had a quick scan through your posts but not able to take anything in yet - sorry, but I will try and catch up soon.

Thanks for all your lovely messages   

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Liz - you look so happy... Thanks for posting your pic and giving us all hope.  I'm so happy for you and can't wait to meet him!

Sam - congrats!  Enjoy the next 8 months 'cos your life will be even more manic after that!

Wombly - are you excited about starting on Saturday?  I love sailing, I do a bit here and there with events but have never got round to do any qualifications.  I have friends who are skippers though so really ought to make more effort to get out more often.  Basil is a nutter!  He's currently chasing his tail and intermittently begging for salt and vinegar snack a jacks?!!  Poor little thing's been stuck inside today but is now making the most of it now that I'm back!

Didi - hope you still have your feet up and your positive head on?!

Jo - hope all's well?

Hi to everyone else.

Well I've had the HSG - all went smoothly despite having to go out and feed the meter twice 'cos they kept me waiting so long    Now just got to wait 'til 1st April for the consultation to discuss the results. Feel OK - a bit crampy but unfortunately not bad enough not to have to finish off the painting and drawer making!!  

Speak soon girls.

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

A quick one from me today as Keira is rolling aroung trying to reach for the cables!!  

Liz, beautiful pic hun but are you sure you'd only gave birth 4 hours prior   You look too good!!  

Thanks Sarah, it's starting to sink in now that I think I'm gonna be so so busy!!  Even the monster-in-law said it's gonna be difficult!! Who's asked them!!!    But as usual I'll prove them wrong!! (or at least in front of them anyway!!) Oh and we didn't even get a "Congratulations" from them!!    Families hey!!!! Nevermind, rant over    Glad the HSG went well but not sure about having to feed the meter!!   I'm sure you'll be fine and you'll soon be adding to your newly expending family    

Thanks to all the other girlies on here and a big  

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarah hon, I am so glad the HSG went well today- was thinking of you

Sam don't worry about the monster in law- I have one too so I can only emphathise. You can't change horrible people you just have to tolerate them.

As for me, bored stiff. I have booked a pedicure tomorrow and a hair appt Sat. Will be lovely to get back to normal after 7 weeks of feeling rubbish. I feel my old self again. And strangly I do have PMA. I got further than last time which is a positive thing I reckon. What will be will be. 

love to everyone
x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say hello.  Have been missing, sorry, just not logging on as much.  

Liz - congrats hun, you look fab.

Didi - congrats on being PUPO.

Hi to everyone else, will try catch up properly soon.

sleepy xx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Liz, what a breautiful photo of you and your son, congratulations, you've made me cry you look so happy.

Samia, glad to hear the scan went so well, you must have been so relieved to see the heart beat.

Didi, PUPO already well done hun.

Sarah, great news about the HSG, I didn't like to say earlier but mine was so painful I was really anxious for you, glad you feel okay, did they tell you that lost of people fall PG natrually soon afterwards as it helps to open the tubes too, I hope you have fun trying.

I had my scan yesterday and have a cyst so I'm back on Monday to try again, I'm not devastated despite the worry about failing to have my holdiay dates  changed as I'm a firm believer in a difficult tx having a better outcome.  




Hi Eden, Sleepy dwarf, Clarabel and all.


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Jack

so sorry to hear about the cyst. What stage are you at? Are u stimming?


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi girls

Soz I've gone a bit awol lately but been a busy bee in and out of work,

Liz - Congratulations!! He looks adorable and you look so happy with him! Just goes to show there are happy endings and that it's down to persistence. Enjoy!!

Sam - Also congrats to you too and hope all goes well in following months

Wombly - How do you feel about starting on sat? I start down regging a week on sat, and although initially I felt a bit anxious and nervous bout it all - now i just can't wait to get started and the anticipation is killing me!! Refexology is keeping me calm-ish and keeping busy so i have distractions, 31 days to go until EC if all goes to plan....

Didi - hope you are resting and hope ur ok

Jo - how are things with you

Sarah glad you had your hsg and that it wasn't too much of a trauma.I'm sure busying yourself with diy stuff will make the journey easier. 

I'm off to the water park at alton towers today for DH's bro's bday and staying in the hotel there. Keep the posts coming as all positive stuff helps!!
Hope the weekend sun stays!

P.S. Has anyone tried the self hypnosis cds for ivf and any reviews on them? They're more for relexation and visual techniques than anything, and wondering whether to buy one??

Feline xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning – just trying a proper catch up whilst Ellis is sleeping. We think we may have given birth to a zombie as he is awake all night and sleeps all day – or is that a vampire?  

Anyway thank you sooooo much for all of your lovely messages – they are fab!  

Didi – how fantastic that you are now PUPO with 2 embies back on board. I hope you are now taking it easy and chilling big time.
    
How did you find the EC and sedation this time? Did it find it more relaxing having been through it once already?

Sarah – great news that the HSG went well. Did you see or did they tell you if both tubes were open? I hope the crampiness went away and you’re not in any discomfort today.
Fingers crossed for a positive follow up in April – that’s only a couple of weeks now isn’t it?
How’s the kitchen coming along?

Wombly – get you and DH with your sailing. It must be a lovely way to spend a chilly sunny day.
Ooh loads of luck for the start of downregging this Saturday (that’s tomorrow!)

Sam – yay! More fantastic news on your lovely scan. I hope you can now relax a little bit more and enjoy the upcoming months.
Pumpkin is a fab nickname  

Jack – aw sorry to make you cry my lovely   . Also pants news about the cyst – are they aspirating it for you or is it not of too much concern to them at the moment?

Feline – loads of luck for your upcoming cycle. Have a fantastic time up at Alton Towers today and you have the best weather for it (wrap up warm though)

Hello to everyone else I’ve missed too

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz – I can’t see the pic at work but will view it on the laptop at home – from the others comments though it sounds like you look very happy! Wow to him only taking 2 hours!! Yes D/R does start tomorrow – eek! Hope you get some lovely pressies for your first mother’s day!  

Didi – glad the ET went well & to hear you sounding positive – we all have our fingers crossed for you!!!    sending you lots of   

Feline – not long for you now either – ooooh I love Alton Towers!! I haven’t been for years but loved the Air ride & Oblivion (there’s probably better ones now) – have a fab fab time!! 

Sarah – glad to hear your HSG was okay & Basil is still a nutty puppy! 

Sam – I’m sure you will cope just fine – esp in front of the monster in law! 

Sleepy – good to hear from you – how are you? 

Jack – sorry to hear about the cyst  – how will that effect your tx at the moment? Or will they just carry on?

Clarebel – how are you feeling? Not long for you now!! 

Hi to everyone else – I'm not doing any major activities this weekend, apart from horseriding. We will be sorting the house out this weekend as it is in chaos after being away sailing for the last 2 weekends. But will make some time to enjoy the sunshine with the dog (oh and the DH). However, I won’t go into the near row we had the other night when he thought he’d been booked for a presentation to the board of directors on our (currently) scheduled EC date and said they would have to move the EC date!!!! I won’t tell you what happened but yes he is still alive (just) and the presentation is actually the day after. His comment, ‘I suppose I have to be there don’t I’ was met with ‘well, I could always get someone to stand in for you....’   

Anyway – have a lovely weekend everyone – Wombly x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Afternoon All - my god where does the time go?

Just thought I'd pop a couple of clearer pics of Ellis on here.

He was in his Bugaboo - hence the orange glow   



















Hope you are all well

Liz
xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh Liz, he's bobby gorgeous!!  No idea what a bugaboo is or why that would give him a St Tropez but I hope that that's information that I'll one day be privy to!  

Wombly - men huh?!  'nuff said!

Didi - glad to hear you're feeling the pma!  Hope you're chillaxing?!

Jack, is the cyst gonna interfere with this tx?  Hope not.

Big hugs to everyone else. 

Feel a bit upset today 'cos one of my biggest events has been cancelled in June and it looks like I may lose one of my best clients as their budgets have been slashed.  I'm gonna have to pull my finger out and get some work in - anyone know anyone who needs a team build, party, conference or family fun day?  (worth an ask?!!).

As for Basil - today he has chewed through my second mobile phone charger (whilst it was plugged in), my other slipper, a notepad and a pair of pants - love him!  That'll teach me to ignore him!  Thankfully we are off to puppy training on Sunday morning where he will be taught to be the picture of obedience and won't set a foot out of line!!  

Anyway girls, have a nice weekend whatever you're up to and speak very soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi All,
I just want to introduce myself, I have been lurking in the background for a while and making use of all the invaluable advice you guys have been giving and I thought I should make myself known.

Myself and DH have been TTC for about 18 months now. We have been through all the usual tests, me: Blood test, HSG and scan of my ovaries - all fine, ovulating normally, etc. DH: Has had 2 sperm analysis, he showed poor morphology on both, 9% on the first and 6% on the second. We were then referred to a Urologist, he said he does not value morphology results and as long as the count was normal then we didn't have a problem  . Anyway he was the specialist so we couldn't argue. He said our problem was more than likely an incompatibility of some sort, but there was no way of being sure and that he would refer us to the ACU in QM's for fertility treatment. I asked about further investigation and he said that we should forget about trying to find the problem and focus on what it is we want to achieve, we want a baby and assisted conception will help us with that. I thought this was crazy, it feels like taking a painkiller for a pain and not finding out why you have the pain, just so long as the painkiller will take it away then thats OK..anyway enough rambling.
We came away from that appointment confused and happy. Confused because we thought we knew what our problem was before we went in and happy because we got the referral to QM's, so something good came of it.

I got my first appointment through today from QM's for the 28th of April, cant believe its so soon. I called the unit a couple of days ago because there was a problem with the referral letter (he put it in DH name and of course a man cant have IVF!!!) and I spoke to the secretary about the timelines we might be facing, she said the doctor would need to view our file first and if our first appointment was with a nurse then it would most likely be Sept but if it was with the Doctor than it would be earlier. The letter we received doesn't say if its with the nurse or doctor, so I'm not sure. Does anyone know why one person would have their first appointment with the nurse and another go straight to the doctor??
Also any idea how long from first appointment to actually starting treatment?? The waiting is so difficult and I'm becoming a bit of a nightmare to live with, my moods are going up and down like a rollercoaster. It would be nice to see some sort of light ahead.

Anyway, I'd love to join your group if you'll have me??


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to the thread Molly and welcome to the madness that is IVF too!!  I am actually now at Hammersmith but the QM girls are so nice that I've stayed on here!

My 1st appt with QM was back in April 2008 so I can't quite remember but I do know that Pinpin (who is currently away skiing) managed to bring her appt forward by keep ringing and politely asking if they had any cancellation slots so that might be worth a try?!  I have a feeling that we went to a nurse to start with who literally just checked which tests we'd had, booked us in for any we hadn't had and then we were referred for the docs appt (definitely wasn't that far apart 'cos I'm the most impatient person in the world and I would remember that!!).  At the doctor's appt I think we discussed how they do it and they booked us in for my next cycle.

Someone else on here will give you much better help with timings.

What I did want to say is that a good friend of mine went to see her consultant on Monday having had an HSG and tests etc and the consultant said precisely the same thing to her 'cos she has decided she wants a laparoscopy to check her tubes etc.  He said he would book her in for one if she wants but he thinks it's a waste of time and that instead of worrying about what's wrong they should focus on what they want to achieve.  Unfortunately this whole IVF process is horrendously frustrating and the longer you're in treatment the more you start to research and confuse yourself!  For example, I'd read that it was possible for a couple to have incompatibility problems and so asked my consultant and he pooh poohed it and said he didn't think there was any such thing!  There seems to be no hard and fast rules - just individual's opinions - personally I find it's easier if I can believe whoever it is that I'm talking to and respect their opinion.  It's when I start to argue it that I find myself going a bit loopy!!  

The waiting is definitely the worst part for me - if I can offer any advice then it would be to find something to take your mind off it while you can (hence why following my last treatment we got a puppy and decided to buy and install a new kitchen ourselves - not a good idea to do both at once though!!). Try and get healthy, go to the gym, pamper yourself, do whatever you need to do to stay level and enjoy it while you can 'cos I'm sure it won't be long before you get your BFP!!  

Good grief I only meant to pop on to say hi and have ended up yabbering away while my dh fits kitchen units on his own downstairs!!

Speak very soon everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Evening all!

A quick one from me.. 

Liz, your little Ellis is just gorgeous! Even with the orange glow!!  
I'm so impressed that you are finding the time to log in so soon after Ellis' arrival!!

Wombly, good luck with the start of d/r tomorrow, hope it all goes super smoothly. Sending you loads of   and 

Feline, have a great week end at Alton Towers!

Molly, welcome to the thread! I can't really help you with the timing question as for different reasons we kind of started and stopped the process a few times. 
But I can tell you that our experience with QM/The Bridge has been a positive one and we found everyone helpful and knowledgeable. Good luck with everything Molly, 28th April is just round the corner!

Jack, sorry to hear about the cyst. Hope this does not jeopardize treatment? Let us know how you get on   

Sarah, glad everything went well with HSG. Have fun at puppy training on Sunday!! Hope Basil turns out to be the perfect student and takes it all in very quickly!  

Didi, hope you're still in chilling mode and the 2ww has is not driving you too  . Thinking of you   

As for me, this is it.. I am now on maternity leave. Can't quite believe it myself. Things have been fairly hectic at work for the past few months and time has just flown by.
My mum is coming over from France tomorrow for a few days and we're going to the New Forest. She heads back on Wednesday, after which time I'm planning to just put my feet up until our little man decides to make his appearance! For those of you coming to St Margarets to see Hilary, pls PM me when you're around as would love to meet up for coffee if you have time, as I'm now going to be a lady of leisure of a short while!!

Hi to everyone else, have a fab weekend!

Cx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Morning all, another beautiful day by the looks of it,

Liz, baby Ellis is beautiful, he looks so angelic, how's bing a Mum feel?

SarahTM, it's getting tough out there isn't it, I hope you'll get some more work on here, some Christenings need to planned soon

Didi, well done hun, PUPO with two embies, good luck hun, I think the last few weeks have been definately been worth it

Womby, good luck with the downregging starting today,let the battle commence.

Clarabel, I hope you relax and enjoy your mat leave 

I've managed to get the day off on Monday by working tomorrow, gosh I'm so cunning these days, desperately trying not to ask for 'Personal time' at the moment, if the cyst has gone by Monday, I may still be okay with my holiday dates, if not I'm going to have to put my thinking cap on!  I can't start stimming until the cyst has gone as it may inhibit the growth of the other follies apparently.  

I hope you all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there all
welcome Molly. I ditto everything Sarah. Look at my biog which explains the process we went thro at QM. The list isnt long at the moment so it should be quite speedy. My advice would be , get on with it. If you fall pregnant naturally great. If not, you have a safety net. We waited far too long before seeking help.

Have to be quick today. Feel fab after coming off downreggs but progesterone. OMG-its vile stuff. I have constipation, indigestion, sore boobs and cramps( stabby not period like). But worth it if it works!

Anyway off to enjoy Mothers Day. Slight problem, there is a huge, no I mean HUGE spider in the bath so praying DH is home from cycling soon cos there is no way I am showering with those beady eyes looking at me. 

Enjoy your Sunday everyone


didi
x


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for the welcome and the advice girls, I really appreciate it.

Sarah - I got a dog too about 6 months ago and I would be so lost now without her. She is a brilliant distraction. Whenever I'm feeling down she'll do something funny and really lift my mood. 
I've been trying to keep busy too and get healthy. I've been getting acupuncture from a lady in Cobham who specialises in fertility acupuncture, she is brilliant. She is a nutritionist too and has been pushing me to eat healthier and increase my water intake. She is also very knowlegable on the whole fertility area and has been a great source of information.

I had another slight setback yesterday. I had a slightly abnormal smear about 6 months ago and had a follow up one a couple of weeks ago. The follow up has now come back the same and I am being referred for a colposcopy. I am a little worried about this but what is bothering me more is that this might delay any treatment I might get in QM's. Has anyone been through anything similar.
Sometimes it just seems like one thing after another, you just seem to be getting somewhere and something else comes at you. A couple of months ago everything was on hold because I wasn't immune to rubella and now that has been sorted and its something else.


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi All,

I'll apologise in advance as I know this post is gonna be a selfish one!!  I am sat here s&$%ing myself as I am on the last day of my 2 ww and first thing tomorrow morning is the moment of truth...

How do I feel?  Scared, hopeful, terrified, nervous, sad (fearing a BFN) - in short I would almost like to not to do a test as I think I prefer ignorance over a result that would simply break my heart!!  To top it all, whatever happens I have to go back into work as I have had all the time off I can afford and so regardless of the result I will need to pull myself together and face everyone - my only saving grace is that only a select few people know what I've been up to or else it could be even worse.

Oh God, what I wouldn't give for a positive outcome!!  Right now I think it could go either way although I have been feeling menstrual as I think I've already said and let's face it I've never ever had a positive result on a pregnancy test so why should this time be any different?!?!  Anyway, sorry to be so morbid, but it's how I feel and I've got very few people who I can say this to and have them even begin to understand how I feel!!  Not sure if I'll be up to posting tomorrow, but as soon as I feel able I will let you all know how I get on.

Take care everyone.


A-M


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

A quick one from me tonight as I'm absolutely shattered!! We've had a lovely day and having some sunshine is so much nicer  

Welcome Molly09, the girls on here are just brilliant and I'm sure they will help as much as they can.  Regarding the abnormal smear, I did have one myself a few years back and they then tested me 3 months after to see and I got the all clear but they asked me to have one every 3 months for the following year just to be sure and then as I've been fine (touch wood  ) they said one year and then back to every 3 years!! I'm sure you'll be fine and it's better that whatever it is they found was caught early     Hope it all goes well  

A-M good luck for tomorrow hun it all sounds +ve though        

Didi, how you holding up hun? When you're testing again?  

Wombly how are you finding it starting again?  

Liz, Ellis is so so cute, Tanya, the girls will soon have a couple of boyfriends each: Ellis, Eden's boys and Clarabel's little one  

Hope you're all well, oh and by the way got my 12 week scan booked for the 21st of April (the day before I go back to work  ) so I hope everything will be fine  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

why not test now?

easier to do it than just before work dont you think?

can't make much difference , its only a few hours?

I really feel for you- been thinking about you today as I knew tomorrow was D Day

didi


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

A-M Good luck for this morning


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning !

I have just been through all of last week's posts wow there's a lot to catch up with   

A-M - good luck for this morning. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you   

Liz - CONGRATULATIONS!   Ellis is a really beautiful name and he is so cute I bet you are so in love with this little bundle of happiness.  Oh but hang on a second... who won the betting game?

Sarah - I'm glad to hear that the HSG went well   Like you our appointment with the doctor to review the results is on 1st of April! I hope that work picks up again soon and will let you know if i hear of anyone requiring your services 

Didi - I'm glad EC and then ET went well - you have 2 little passengers now   I so so so     that they are snuggling into you tummy right now.  You sound really up and that is a really good thing.  Sending you so much   
I'm liking the idea of having pedicures and hair appointments booked  

Wombly - How are you finding starting tx again? Congratulations of passing your sailing exams by the way

Molly - welcome to the thread ! I hope the colposcopy will go well and hopefully ou can have it soon so that it does not delay your treatment at QM - hopefully you can have it done before you appointment at QM   If you want some information about first appointment at QM, the sort of investigation they do and bringing appointments forward try to read up on my previous posts as I have just been through this.  I had my appointment with the nurse on 12th Feb, all investigation carried out in the 2 weeks after that and have appointment with doctor on 1st april (initially was supposed to be on 6th of may!).

Jack - I hope this little cyst will have disappeared very very soon so you can get on with the tx.  I'm sending lots and lots of     your way hun

Clarabel - i hope you're having a good time with your mum.  Enjoy the last quiet few weeks until the arrival of your little boy   

Samia - not long until the 1st scan now !  Oh I bet you're excited, have you told your news to anyone yet?  

Feline - not long for you now - how are you doing? 

Edenbliss - CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your twins!  

As for me well you might have noticed that I'm back home from my skiing holiday, one of the best skiing trips ever ! We had a whole week of sunshine and great snow all this topped up by the BEST skiing instructor in the world.  He was so great I was on my skis every day the whole day to my DH surprise ! I almost killed someone and not on the slop but at the resort!  The second night as i was starting to relax and forget about all things worrying a couple sat down next to us at the bar and I asked the woman whether she was a surfer or a skier and she starts telling how she is neither as she had found out she was pregnant the night before getting on the plane to the resort and how it was her DH 40th birthday that night and that she had just annouced to him !  There were 600 people in the resort so WHY out of everyone did she pick ME to tell that !?   To top it up it is her 5th child!   Dh and I avoided them the rest of the holiday to prevent me from committing murder and ending up in prison rather than on the sop with my wonderful instructor!

Just before going away DH and I decided that we would drop all ov tests, temping and all things that add extra pressure on the natural conception front.  We now want to have fun and see if this will help with things happening naturally.
I can't believe that our appointment with the doc at QM is only a week away now (1st april) and we'll take things from there.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry I posted before I had finished writing !  

Wanted to say hi to Justp, Jo, Lauralou and everyone else I hope you're all well.

Love to all

Pinpin xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning All

Just another quick one

Loads of luck A-M for testing this morning - I truly hope you see a lovely big fat BFP!
    

Didi - hope all is well with you and you're still very mellow and chilled
    

Pinpin - sounds like the trip was fab - apart from the hugely fertile woman unfortunately choosing you to divulge her news to! 

Hi Molly & welcome to the thread. Everyone on here will be bale to give you lots of advice and answer any questions you may have.
Loads of luck for upcoming treatments and for the colposcopy

Morning everyone else I've missed too



Pinpin said:


> Liz - CONGRATULATIONS!  Ellis is a really beautiful name and he is so cute I bet you are so in love with this little bundle of happiness. Oh but hang on a second... who won the betting game?


Elle on the other thread came closest with her guess 
Although Jack put in an unofficial bid of 17th March too - St Patrick's Day eh Jack  

Liz
xxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning All, 

First of all huge Congratulations Liz - Ellis is gorgeous.  Hope he is letting you get some rest?!

I have been reading the posts regularly but not posting, so i am up to date with everyone;s going ons, i think.

A-M - Thinking of you, lots of PMA. 

Pinpin - Glad you had a lovely week away skiing, sounds like you did really well.  Never tried skiing before; with my co-ordination i would probably fall flat on my face!!  Not long until your appointment, that has come round so fast. 

Sarah - How did Basil's puppy training class go?  

Molly - Welcome, the girls on here are great.  I joined this thread when my letter first came through from QM for the nurse appointment.  Got our first Consultant appointment on 13th May.

Clarabel - Enjoy your maternity leave; not long to go now. 

Samia - Only a few weeks to go until the scan. 

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all well. 

As for me i am now unemployed!    I was made redundant 2 weeks ago and cant find a job; bit alien not getting up to go to work, i was there for 8 years!!  Anyone need a PA?!?  I am now at home on the net everyday searching all the jobs sites and applying for anything that remotely interests me!  At least DH is safe in his job (Police) unless he does something really stupid!  I have visited the job Centre to sign-on, a new "experience"!!  Apart from that I am waiting for AF to arrive (guessing tom) then i can have my blood test and book my HSG.  DH is doing his SA Wednesday, so we are moving forward just seems to be taking forever.  

Take care

LauraLou


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=182076.0


----------

